# Franin HT 2020



## Franin

Updated Room

Room Size 5.0m x 3.8M

Display : JVC NX9 - 4K UHD

Display 2: Epson TW-9400 for 1080p

Stewart Studiotek G3 117” 2:37:1

(Equipment Room)
Audio: Anthem AVM90 * Updated

2x Rotel RMB1585

1x Rotel RMB1552


Speakers : B&W CT 7.3 LCR

B&W CT 7.5 Surrounds

B&W Ceiling Speakers

4x JL audio Fathom f112 V1

( Office Room )
4K players

5x Panasonic UB9000

1x Sony x800m2 ( US Version )

(Equipment Room )
Power : Furman SPR 16e
Isotek Aquarius

Isotek Solaris

4 x Furman AC210 AE ( 1 For each Subwoofer )
1 x Furman AC210 AE ( JVC NX 9 )
1 x Furman AC210 AE ( Anthem AVM 90 )


Acoustic panels are viacoustics and the custom designs are from ConnectAV

Room has been painted Black. Only have 3 chairs in there as I’m in there 99% of the time and kids join me on weekend. Wife joins me mainly on school nights but not often.

I bought the Epson very cheap brand new when my NX9 was in repairs.

My Room is Controlled by Roomie Remote using IP. 
i


































































































































































[]










































































Today I decided to use the Sony X700 outputting 4:4:4 and tried the QBF pattern


























































View attachment 3031313


----------



## superleo

very cool .


----------



## Homeless

Beautiful theatre...nice work!


----------



## Klipper

Nice HT romm Frank.


Regards Lino.


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Frank!


It's about time!







The room and system looks outstanding!


The projector and anamorphic lens looks nice also!

Because of the screen height, do you ever worry about reflection off the ceiling, especially during bright scenes? I know the gray paint absorbs a lot of it. Normally, the conventional positioning calls for the screen to be at least 12 inches from the ceiling.


Regards.


----------



## Franin

.......,


----------



## ddgtr

Frank, it's looking great, awesome gear and beautiful room!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/16810794
> 
> 
> Frank, it's looking great, awesome gear and beautiful room!



Thank you ddgtr.


----------



## Waboman

Way cool, my friend.







I bet you and your family have a ton o' fun in that room.







Looks great!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/16810822
> 
> 
> Way cool, my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you and your family have a ton o' fun in that room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great!



Thanks Waboman


----------



## ohyeah32

Frank,


That is sweet! I hadn't seen your setup in a while. I love it! I see that you got that anamorphic lens you were wanting.










Thanks for sharing your way cool system.



Seth


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/16813744
> 
> 
> Frank,
> 
> 
> That is sweet! I hadn't seen your setup in a while. I love it! I see that you got that anamorphic lens you were wanting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing your way cool system.
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



Thankyou Seth. Its another one of those best investments that I have done for the room.


----------



## THE_FORCE

Frank's back with some more HT goodness I see ! The room looks better than ever mate, but would love to see some more pics chief !







*hint hint*


Maybe some screenshots too ?!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/16815942
> 
> 
> Frank's back with some more HT goodness I see ! The room looks better than ever mate, but would love to see some more pics chief !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *hint hint*
> 
> 
> Maybe some screenshots too ?!



Thanks mate. With the screenshots im going to wait and get a descent camera. My small canon won't do it any justice. Actually I will add a shot from the front of the room to the back tomorrow.


----------



## Franin

Just added 2 more pics

Back to the beginning


----------



## Waboman

Great work! With those two new pics, you really get a feel for the room. I love your acoustic panels. I bet your HT room really rocks! I keep checking my mailbox for an invite, but it's always empty...


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/16821076
> 
> 
> Great work! With those two new pics, you really get a feel for the room. I love your acoustic panels. I bet your HT room really rocks! I keep checking my mailbox for an invite, but it's always empty...



If you ever came to Australia Perth you will certainly get an invitation


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Frank.


The room is impressive. Since the modifications, which movie have you watched that really revealed the improvements? (had the most audio and visual impact).


I love how you've implemented the rear in-ceiling speakers.

If I recall correctly you told me previously that the rears are Focals and the sides/surrounds are of a different manufacturer but share similar driver and tweeter material (very unique) allowing them to be timbre-matched, right? What's the name of the other Manufacturer?










Regards.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16822691
> 
> 
> Hello Frank.
> 
> 
> The room is impressive. Since the modifications, which movie have you watched that really revealed the improvements? (had the most audio and visual impact).
> 
> 
> I love how you've implemented the rear in-ceiling speakers.
> 
> If I recall correctly you told me previously that the rears are Focals and the sides/surrounds are of a different manufacturer but share similar driver and tweeter material (very unique) allowing them to be timbre-matched, right? What's the name of the other Manufacturer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.



Hi ldgibson76,


The speakers are Sonance and there Beryluim which are the same as my Focals. Audio wise is fantastic I love it and most movies sound great.Room treatment and having my room HAA calibrated and Subs Calibrated professionally has certainly made a difference. We can't forget Audyssey(The the cheery on top).

Going anamorphic had a big night and day difference for me and my first films I had to watch was the Star Wars Trilogy and seeing the Star Destroyers come across the screen in that size is mind blowing. Im looking forward to watch LOTR on BD, Just can't wait for its release.


----------



## hdblu

Very nice setup Awesome


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdblu* /forum/post/16827985
> 
> 
> Very nice setup Awesome



Thanks hdblu


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdblu* /forum/post/16827985
> 
> 
> Very nice setup Awesome



Understatement of the year!










Frank, I do recall discussing the beryllium tweeters with you a while back. Thanks for refreshing the memory! The brain cells like to take a few hours off every now and then!










Regards!


----------



## MIkeDuke

Looks great Franin. After I get my TT, the cc1000be and surrounds will be next. So I guess that the all of the Focal speakers blend very nicely together. How big is you room?


----------



## paranormalg35

awesome room!


very well done


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16828523
> 
> 
> Understatement of the year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank, I do recall discussing the beryllium tweeters with you a while back. Thanks for refreshing the memory! The brain cells like to take a few hours off every now and then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards!



Dont worry my friend im exactly the same. With mine they take the whole day off.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke* /forum/post/16828702
> 
> 
> Looks great Franin. After I get my TT, the cc1000be and surrounds will be next. So I guess that the all of the Focal speakers blend very nicely together. How big is you room?



Hi MikeDuke,


How have you been?







its been awhile since we spoken my friend. The room is 4mx5m.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paranormalg35* /forum/post/16829223
> 
> 
> awesome room!
> 
> 
> very well done



thanks paranormalg35


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16832914
> 
> 
> Hi MikeDuke,
> 
> 
> How have you been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its been awhile since we spoken my friend. The room is 4mx5m.



I have been good







. Just slowly saving up for my turn table.

Converted to feet(you know us U.S citizens







) That would be 13.12fx16.40f.

My room is smaller than that. I am at 9.5fx12.5f. How big is that screen? And how far back are you sitting from it?

I only have a little 34in TV







. But the picture still looks great. I will get my TT in Oct. So sometime next year I will be able to get the new speakers. Again, great work on putting together an awesome system.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke* /forum/post/16835394
> 
> 
> I have been good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just slowly saving up for my turn table.
> 
> Converted to feet(you know us U.S citizens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) That would be 13.12fx16.40f.
> 
> My room is smaller than that. I am at 9.5fx12.5f. How big is that screen? And how far back are you sitting from it?
> 
> I only have a little 34in TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But the picture still looks great. I will get my TT in Oct. So sometime next year I will be able to get the new speakers. Again, great work on putting together an awesome system.



Thank you Mike.










The screen is 117: and its a 2:37:1 scope size which is nice. Im sitting 4m back which is 13.12 feet. Any larger in screen it becomes to big its just right at that size.


What type of TurnTable are you looking at Mike?


----------



## MIkeDuke

Wow. To me, 117in is pretty big. I guess I sit about 10-11 feet from my front wall. I don't know how big I could go to be honest. The screen looks high of the ground. Unless it is just the perspective. Do you know how high the bottom of the screen is from the floor? I don't think a projector will happen in this room. I am getting the Well Tempered Amadeus GTA. I heard it one time at a show and really liked it. My room is my biggest constraint but there is nothing I can do about at this time. But I am very happy with my setup.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke* /forum/post/16837261
> 
> 
> But I am very happy with my setup.



Thats the main thing







I will get the measurements soon..


----------



## cb450r

Good looking setup. Congrats!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cb450r* /forum/post/16844908
> 
> 
> Good looking setup. Congrats!



Thank you


----------



## Bulldogger

Very nice set-up. Good to see nice gear selection and acoustical treatments. You have done an excellent job!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bulldogger* /forum/post/16846400
> 
> 
> Very nice set-up. Good to see nice gear selection and acoustical treatments. You have done an excellent job!



Thank you bulldogger.


----------



## hdblu

Awesome stuff you got there


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdblu* /forum/post/16849929
> 
> 
> Awesome stuff you got there



Thanks hdblu. Btw I saw you setup which looks great. can I ask how are the krix speakers like? They look impressive


----------



## hdblu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16849961
> 
> 
> Thanks hdblu. Btw I saw you setup which looks great. can I ask how are the krix speakers like? They look impressive



Thanks, The KRIX speakers Sound awesome and look impressive to, I am still to get my epicentrix center channel that is a matching center channel for my Neuphonix Speakers,


I have notice they have locked







my thread I open on SHOP ANY AMERICAN STORE, how is your order coming by the way.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdblu* /forum/post/16852899
> 
> 
> Thanks, The KRIX speakers Sound awesome and look impressive to, I am still to get my epicentrix center channel that is a matching center channel for my Neuphonix Speakers,
> 
> 
> I have notice they have locked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my thread I open on SHOP ANY AMERICAN STORE, how is your order coming by the way.



Can't find anything to buy yet. Still looking!


----------



## hdblu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16853406
> 
> 
> Can't find anything to buy yet. Still looking!



They look alright they have been in vogue magazines. I made the jump and ordered a Pioneer Blu-ray player of them should get a massage of them tomorrow because it is Sunday in LA.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdblu* /forum/post/16853479
> 
> 
> They look alright they have been in vogue magazines. I made the jump and ordered a Pioneer Blu-ray player of them should get a massage of them tomorrow because it is Sunday in LA.



Let me know how you go. Im sure I will need something soon for the HT room just to find what I need first.


----------



## hdblu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16854263
> 
> 
> Let me know how you go. Im sure I will need something soon for the HT room just to find what I need first.



They alway something to buy







, I have bought the pioneer BDP-09FD flagship player I should get it in about 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdblu* /forum/post/16854398
> 
> 
> They alway something to buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I have bought the pioneer BDP-09FD flagship player I should get it in about 1-2 weeks.



Beautiful mate. Nice Player.


----------



## hdblu

Thanks I will keep you posted on it, they also use UPS mail so that good.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdblu* /forum/post/16854452
> 
> 
> Thanks I will keep you posted on it, they also us UPS mail so that good.



Cheers mate


----------



## btf1980

One of my favorite HTs in this section. Awesome.


----------



## Waboman

Hi Frank,


Say, how far up is your screen? I'm trying to do something similar to yours. A cabinet with my gear, my center channel on top of that and then the screen. Unfortunately, I have a bad feeling my gear may be too high. It's always something.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btf1980* /forum/post/16875170
> 
> 
> One of my favorite HTs in this section. Awesome.



Thankyou btf1980


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke* /forum/post/16837261
> 
> 
> Do you know how high the bottom of the screen is from the floor? I don't think a projector will happen in this room.



Sorry MikeDuke, will check been lazy on my part.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/16875347
> 
> 
> Hi Frank,
> 
> 
> Say, how far up is your screen? I'm trying to do something similar to yours. A cabinet with my gear, my center channel on top of that and then the screen. Unfortunately, I have a bad feeling my gear may be too high. It's always something.




Will check tonight. I've been told by some members in other forums that it is too high but when you see it, its not really. When sitting down in my seats its like looking straight at it if you know what I mean.I've had installers once sitting down they did not find to be a problem at all.


----------



## Boonyarat

Very impressive ,beautiful and nice setup FRANK.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Boonyarat* /forum/post/16878735
> 
> 
> Very impressive ,beautiful and nice setup FRANK.



Thank you boonyarat.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke* /forum/post/16837261
> 
> 
> I am getting the Well Tempered Amadeus GTA. I heard it one time at a show and really liked it.



Is it this one here Mike?











very nice turntable but expensive also. You must have an extensive collection


----------



## BladeRnR

To a fellow Aussie and HT enthusiast,


The pictures and setup are superb mate. I'm so glad you opted to go Anamorphic/Scope. It's so much more impressive than 16:9 and justifies the luxury the rest of your high-end system represents. Excellent component selection requires an abundance of research and you have done just that.


Absolutely superb and if I ever make it to Perth I would love to see it.


Cheers


Blade


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BladeRnR* /forum/post/16885124
> 
> 
> To a fellow Aussie and HT enthusiast,
> 
> 
> The pictures and setup are superb mate. I'm so glad you opted to go Anamorphic/Scope. It's so much more impressive than 16:9 and justifies the luxury the rest of your high-end system represents. Excellent component selection requires an abundance of research and you have done just that.
> 
> 
> Absolutely superb and if I ever make it to Perth I would love to see it.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Blade



Thanks Blade







have to admit watching starwars and having the stardestroyer fill the screen is unbelievable experince. Its definitely takes movie watching to a new level. Thanks again Blade.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16879966
> 
> 
> Is it this one here Mike?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice turntable but expensive also. You must have an extensive collection



Yea. But the one I am getting is the GTA. It is an all aluminum plinth. In the US that retails for $3850. Yea, it's a bit of money. But it comes with an arm all ready and it is much more affordable than many other tables. Plus, it seems to compete way over it's price range. My LP collection is not out of this world, but I will build it up slowly.

P.S By the end of the year, I hope to have the cc1000be and SR1000be's in my system. We shall see. The standard Amadeus is cheaper than that BTW. I guess I am just a shallow guy







.


----------



## Daman S

Elegant in its simplicity, very very nice!!! Love it!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daman S* /forum/post/16901086
> 
> 
> Elegant in its simplicity, very very nice!!! Love it!



Thank you mate. I've actually popped into your thread and saw your setup also very impressive. Ive bought a pair of speaker stands high gloss to bring the center down aligned with the fronts. Will take some pics but im rerunning Audyssey again as last night it was shambles.


----------



## sandman6662

WOW... You'r room is so perfect. Great setup and done so well, great job and I bet you really enjoy it, ...


----------



## Daman S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16901216
> 
> 
> Thank you mate. I've actually popped into your thread and saw your setup also very impressive. Ive bought a pair of speaker stands high gloss to bring the center down aligned with the fronts. Will take some pics but im rerunning Audyssey again as last night it was shambles.



Thanks for dropping by my thread







Love,love, love your Focal! Beautiful to look at and great sounding as well. Will be interested to see the pictures with the new stands.


I was bugged by Audyssey myself and re-ran it everytime i moved a poster around







The system has finally settled down now and I am thankful for that. I really want to go CIH next, saw a CIH system of a fellow AVS member here(Jamis) and was smitten


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daman S* /forum/post/16903793
> 
> 
> Thanks for dropping by my thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love,love, love your Focal! Beautiful to look at and great sounding as well. Will be interested to see the pictures with the new stands.
> 
> 
> I was bugged by Audyssey myself and re-ran it everytime i moved a poster around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The system has finally settled down now and I am thankful for that. I really want to go CIH next, saw a CIH system of a fellow AVS member here(Jamis) and was smitten



You will love CIH


----------



## Franin

 New Pic with Center Moved


----------



## Boonyarat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16906430
> 
> New Pic with Center Moved


*FRANK* _It look very nice ,well done.







_


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Boonyarat* /forum/post/16906975
> 
> *FRANK* _It look very nice ,well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



Thanks


----------



## victor tubeman

Hi Frank,

Very nice set up,sure the family loves it too.

Cheers Victor.

MY SYSTEM.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1136036


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *victor tubeman* /forum/post/16910163
> 
> 
> Hi Frank,
> 
> Very nice set up,sure the family loves it too.
> 
> Cheers Victor.
> 
> MY SYSTEM.
> Victor Tubeman setup



Thankyou


----------



## Franin

Awhile back I ended up installing a dedicated 32AMP switch in my HT room which is soley for the Furman. The Furman powers both Fathoms 112 and the Denon POA A1HD.


----------



## pcweber111

I am indeed jealous my friend. Very nice look and your system must sound spectacular. I love the look of your speakers.


----------



## Franin

This is how my setup looks while watching the movie. I used a basic camera so the shot might not be the best.


----------



## Waboman

What can I say? Wow! Very impressive, my friend.










P.S. Anymore screen shots?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/16935245
> 
> 
> What can I say? Wow! Very impressive, my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Anymore screen shots?



Thanks Waboman. The Photo doesn't really do it any justice as its a **** camera worth $129AU. I will try to take more. I had to take more than 20+ photo to at least get a semi descent one.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16933787
> 
> 
> Awhile back I ended up installing a dedicated 32AMP switch in my HT room which is soley for the Furman. The Furman powers both Fathoms 112 and the Denon POA A1HD.



Very cool.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16934916
> 
> 
> This is how my setup looks while watching the movie. I used a basic camera so the shot might not be the best.



I love this shot!







While some don't want any lights being visible, I personally happen to really like the lights of equipment.


Nice pic Frank.



Seth


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/16934669
> 
> 
> I am indeed jealous my friend. Very nice look and your system must sound spectacular. I love the look of your speakers.



Thankyou pcweber111.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/16939435
> 
> 
> I love this shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While some don't want any lights being visible, I personally happen to really like the lights of equipment.
> 
> 
> Nice pic Frank.
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



Thanks Seth.







Honestly is doesn't bother me at all you tend to forget their there when your watching a movie.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdblu* /forum/post/16854452
> 
> 
> Thanks I will keep you posted on it, they also use UPS mail so that good.



How did you go hdblu ?


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16934916
> 
> 
> This is how my setup looks while watching the movie. I used a basic camera so the shot might not be the best.




Really, really nice!!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/16951503
> 
> 
> Really, really nice!!



Thanks ddgtr.


----------



## Will Munshower

Frank,


You have one of the nicest room and rigs I have ever seen! There are many that go completely over the top with their HT rooms. The way I would describe it to somebody that hasn't seen it would be like describing a beautiful, high end sports car. Very clean lines, a 1000 horsepower engine and perfect color combination.


I am most envious and your rig is easily one if the nicest, if not the best I have ever seen. Giant props to you, my friend...Will


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Will Munshower* /forum/post/16954293
> 
> 
> Frank,
> 
> 
> You have one of the nicest room and rigs I have ever seen! There are many that go completely over the top with their HT rooms. The way I would describe it to somebody that hasn't seen it would be like describing a beautiful, high end sports car. Very clean lines, a 1000 horsepower engine and perfect color combination.
> 
> 
> I am most envious and your rig is easily one if the nicest, if not the best I have ever seen. Giant props to you, my friend...Will



Thanks for your kind words Will


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Will Munshower* /forum/post/16954293
> 
> 
> Frank,
> 
> 
> You have one of the nicest room and rigs I have ever seen! There are many that go completely over the top with their HT rooms. The way I would describe it to somebody that hasn't seen it would be like describing a beautiful, high end sports car. Very clean lines, a 1000 horsepower engine and perfect color combination.
> 
> 
> I am most envious and your rig is easily one if the nicest, if not the best I have ever seen. Giant props to you, my friend...Will



Definitely one of the nicest HT's out there.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/16960270
> 
> 
> Definitely one of the nicest HT's out there.



Thank you Seth


----------



## Franin

I have been asked a few times via PM how the carpet on the wall was laid so Ive added some more pics Here regarding the installation of my carpet on the wall.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Very nicely done Franin. It looks like the best place for the family to enjoy each others company.


This might seem ignorant, but I am curious, so here's my question, were you able to get most of the equipment locally or did you have to pay alot in shipping cost? Because when I retire, I'm really thinking Australia.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/16969441
> 
> 
> Very nicely done Franin. It looks like the best place for the family to enjoy each others company.
> 
> 
> This might seem ignorant, but I am curious, so here's my question, were you able to get most of the equipment locally or did you have to pay alot in shipping cost? Because when I retire, I'm really thinking Australia.



Thanks hometheatregeek










Most of my equipment was bought locally only the pronto and the rf extender were bought in the states.

You will love it here, Australia is a nice place to live


----------



## Franin

Hopefully with 10 days my new screen should arrive.Im updating to a new Stewart Studiotech G3 2:37:1 117" screen.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17024779
> 
> 
> Hopefully with 10 days my new screen should arrive.Im updating to a new Stewart Studiotech G3 2:37:1 117" screen.



A new Stewart Studiotech screen, that is awesome Frank!








And I thought it looked damn good now, can't wait to see what it'll look like with the new screen.










I just saw that screen shot of T2 with that close up of Linda Hamilton, all I can say is WOW! I think you did an excellent job taking that pic.











Seth


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/17024800
> 
> 
> A new Stewart Studiotech screen, that is awesome Frank!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought it looked damn good now, can't wait to see what it'll look like with the new screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw that screen shot of T2 with that close up of Linda Hamilton, all I can say is WOW! I think you did an excellent job taking that pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



Thanks seth, still learning though how to take good pics


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17024804
> 
> 
> Thanks seth, still learning though how to take good pics



Well I think you did one hell of a job!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/17024826
> 
> 
> Well I think you did one hell of a job!



Thanks Seth!


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17024779
> 
> 
> Hopefully with 10 days my new screen should arrive.Im updating to a new Stewart Studiotech G3 2:37:1 117" screen.



Congrats Frank!!







Your current setup is already insane, can't wait to see the new addition!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/17025839
> 
> 
> Congrats Frank!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your current setup is already insane, can't wait to see the new addition!



Thanks mate becuase the screen I have at the moment is rubbish.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17025956
> 
> 
> ...the screen I have at the moment is rubbish.



It can't be that bad, can it?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17026675
> 
> 
> It can't be that bad, can it?



Well not that bad, but there is a night and day difference between the two


----------



## Franin

Hopefully next week for the new screen. trying to get wife to buy me a schnieder lens for Fathers Day, its not looking good at the moment


----------



## pcweber111

But fathers day already passed.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/17096337
> 
> 
> But fathers day already passed.



Fathers day is this weekend over here


----------



## hdblu

Hi Franin


They have shipped my order with a Tracking Number so am Happy Now














. Also way am posting in here is your private massage must me Full or some think I can not send any think to you.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdblu* /forum/post/17097641
> 
> 
> Hi Franin
> 
> 
> They have shipped my order with a Tracking Number so am Happy Now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also way am posting in here is your private massage must me Full or some think I can not send any think to you.



Pm sent


----------



## Franin

Trying my new iPhone I'm sure I've messed something up will pm you in awhile kris


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17097750
> 
> 
> Trying my new iPhone I'm sure I've messed something up will pm you in awhile kris



Welcome to the world of the iPhone, as I type this on my iPhone.










P.S. Happy fathers day.










P.P.S. How's that new screen working out?


----------



## hdblu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17097750
> 
> 
> Trying my new iPhone I'm sure I've messed something up will pm you in awhile kris



Thanks I did not know you can use a Iphone Am so behind with Phones







so are you telling me I can use AVS in BED







I don't need a wife now


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17097827
> 
> 
> Welcome to the world of the iPhone, as I type this on my iPhone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Happy fathers day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.P.S. How's that new screen working out?



Thanks Waboman. The Iphone is an absolute incredible phone used to have a blackberry storm but the iphone takes the title.


Screen should be next week, hopefully.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdblu* /forum/post/17097907
> 
> 
> Thanks I did not know you can use a Iphone Am so behind with Phones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so are you telling me I can use AVS in BED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need a wife now



when you get a chance you send me a PM to see if it works. Cheers


----------



## Franin

Was told today another week for the screen


----------



## hometheatergeek









Bummer, not another week. But I bet it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/17134437
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer, not another week. But I bet it will be worth the wait.



it certainly is.


----------



## Franin

Screen booked in for 30th sept


----------



## Franin

Well I finally got it installed today the 117 "Stewart Studio tech G3 1.3 and the Schneider with the automated KINO-LINEAR LENS SLIDE. Also not my screen is know lowered.


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Frank.


It's been a while.










The new screen looks amazing! And the new positioning should improve you and your family's viewing angle and should make for a more pleasurable viewing experience.


Congrats! As always, the system and room is fantastic!


Regards.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17272982
> 
> 
> Hello Frank.
> 
> 
> It's been a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new screen looks amazing! And the new positioning should improve your and your family's viewing angle and should make for a more pleasurable viewing experience.
> 
> 
> Congrats! As always, the system and room is fantastic!
> 
> 
> Regards.



Thanks ldgibson76


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Frank.


The Schneider with the automated KINO-LINEAR LENS SLIDE, is that a new anamorphic lense solution? The reason I ask is because I thought I saw a anamorphic lense assembly already positioned on your JVC in an earlier photo?


The only thing left to do now is to sell the 2 Denon 2500's and acquire the new Denon DVD-A1UDCI BD uber-universal. Your system would then be complete! that's until 3D becomes the new must-have!










Regards.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17275365
> 
> 
> Hello Frank.
> 
> 
> The Schneider with the automated KINO-LINEAR LENS SLIDE, is that a new anamorphic lense solution? The reason I ask is because I thought I saw a anamorpic lense assembly already positioned on your JVC in an earlier photo?
> 
> 
> The only thing left to do now is to sell the 2 Denon 2500's and acquire the new Denon DVD-A1UDCI BD uber-universal. Your system would then be complete! that's until 3D becomes the new must-have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.



You right ldgibson76, It was an australian Prisim lens called a CAVX MK III which is great entry lens. The schneider being cylindrical is awesome as you can focus both planes Hor and Ver.


----------



## hometheatergeek

So Frank,


How much better is the PQ with the new screen? Have you re-watch any of your older movies and now see things that you didin't notice before? Also does it make watching a movie more pleasurable because there is less reflective light? I know you'll be able to give us a write up after this weekend. So take your time, enjoy the weekend with the family and let's see a review next week.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/17285243
> 
> 
> So Frank,
> 
> 
> How much better is the PQ with the new screen? Have you re-watch any of your older movies and now see things that you didin't notice before? Also does it make watching a movie more pleasurable because there is less reflective light? I know you'll be able to give us a write up after this weekend. So take your time, enjoy the weekend with the family and let's see a review next week.



With the new screen and lens the PQ has improved tremendously. The blacks are inky the colours pop im glad its gone back the way I had it like the way my 16x9 screen was. The lens also is a big step up from the other one where the sharpness is amazing its like watching without the lens.


----------



## Franin




----------



## butsu

Hi mate.Congrats,I think this room keeps going better and better.My God,Jealousy is my sin again.


----------



## butsu

Btw,JL sub for 2 is very deep for impact your room.Just heard this subwoofer sound a week ago make my hand itching to buy one but already bought Marantz UD-9004,my pocket is empty now,so sad isn't it?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *butsu* /forum/post/17298824
> 
> 
> Hi mate.Congrats,I think this room keeps going better and better.My God,Jealousy is my sin again.



You should not be jealous my friend you have an amazing system with amazing gear.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *butsu* /forum/post/17298851
> 
> 
> Btw,JL sub for 2 is very deep for impact your room.Just heard this subwoofer sound a week ago make my hand itching to buy one but already bought Marantz UD-9004,my pocket is empty now,so sad isn't it?



Jl audio a beautiful because of the room treatments and the room is closed up well the subs work perfect.


----------



## Franin

I just like to thank the guys at Surround sounds and especially Matt and Christian. PM for details if anyone interested in Perth,


----------



## Franin












Projector cabling is now tidyed up. Tweaking finished. ISF calibrations hopefully tomorrow


----------



## Franin

I would like to thank Aaron Rigg from AVICAL AUSTRALIA PTY LTD for Calibrating(ISF) my projector.


----------



## ohyeah32

Lookin' good Frank!







I'll bet the picture is stunning!


----------



## Franin

Thanks Seth it is, the pq is stunning


----------



## sb1

Frank, I finally got around to clicking the link in your sig to check out your HT rig. I like seeing all the equipment, rather than having it hidden in a closet and behind a screen. Beautiful work, my friend!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sb1* /forum/post/17328714
> 
> 
> Frank, I finally got around to clicking the link in your sig to check out your HT rig. I like seeing all the equipment, rather than having it hidden in a closet and behind a screen. Beautiful work, my friend!



Thanks Stephen!










That's one part of the hobby I also enjoy is the appreciation of HT components, you spend the money why hide them. For many it's a bothersome having them in front of you because of the lights but you get so used to it at times your so enwrapped in the film you tend to forget their there. It's also good if any trouble occurs you can catch the error, having them hidden tends to make it harder.


----------



## butsu

Frank,In my coutry,now manyone including me are very hand itching to get JL fathom 113.I want your opinion about this sub.,I tought it must be the best one.Have you ever heard Velodyne DD12,15?Which one is better.BTW,I already owned DD12 for 3 years so I want something new.JL is my choice now,Should I get this one?????


----------



## butsu

from your picture,JLs look like a great sub.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *butsu* /forum/post/17338767
> 
> 
> Frank,In my coutry,now manyone including me are very hand itching to get JL fathom 113.I want your opinion about this sub.,I tought it must be the best one.Have you ever heard Velodyne DD12,15?Which one is better.BTW,I already owned DD12 for 3 years so I want something new.JL is my choice now,Should I get this one?????



Thats a hard one Butsu as its personal choice. Ive heard of velodyne and they are a great sub so are many out there. Most subs can sound good in a well treated room, I guess some better than others. Can you audition one and that will give you a good idea how it will sound in your room.


Im happy with mine as it replaced the focal profile SW908 and they suit the size of my room.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *butsu* /forum/post/17338781
> 
> 
> from your picture,JLs look like a great sub.



They are im hoping one day to buy another 2


----------



## butsu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17338918
> 
> 
> They are im hoping one day to buy another 2



4 subs for front and back,2 each.I'm sure your room will be shaken down.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *butsu* /forum/post/17344757
> 
> 
> 4 subs for front and back,2 each.I'm sure your room will be shaken down.



It will be better to acheive the flat response all round.


----------



## Waboman

Hey Frank.


We touched on this briefly in a PM regarding the SD LOTR not looking great on your big rig. Got me thinking, I still have a few LDs laying around. Wondering if you ever pop in an LD and what it looks like on your big screen? Also, do you have the AVP or your RS10 do the upscaling?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17360419
> 
> 
> Hey Frank.
> 
> 
> We touched on this briefly in a PM regarding the SD LOTR not looking great on your big rig. Got me thinking, I still have a few LDs laying around. Wondering if you ever pop in an LD and what it looks like on your big screen? Also, do you have the AVP or your RS10 do the upscaling?



I don't have an LD player. I use the HD Dvd XE-1 to the upscaling of SD. I guess when your used to to blu Ray, SD cannot compare.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17364306
> 
> 
> I don't have an LD player. I use the HD Dvd XE-1 to the upscaling of SD. I guess when your used to to blu Ray, SD cannot compare.



I was just curious how less-than-stellar material looked on a big screen. To be honest, I haven't spun LDs in years. Still have a few and a player though. Just in case...


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17370119
> 
> 
> I was just curious how less-than-stellar material looked on a big screen. To be honest, I haven't spun LDs in years. Still have a few and a player though. Just in case...



Sorry waboman it's been one of those day







SD material does not look that crash hot on a big screen it just doesn't cut it. I guess that's the con in having a big screen but then again I haven't tried an oppo...


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17370169
> 
> 
> Sorry waboman it's been one of those day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SD material does not look that crash hot on a big screen it just doesn't cut it. I guess that's the con in having a big screen but then again I haven't tried an oppo...



No worries, Frank.










Say, are you thinking about getting a new blu-ray player? I have the Oppo and haven't had any issues with it at all. However, McIntosh is coming out with their first BD player. Oh, the temptation is killing me...










I'm loving my front projection setup. Watched two movies last night. Monsters vs. Aliens (with the family) and Gran Torino (after they went to bed). For my room, I believe I made the right screen choice. It's like a big ol' plasma hanging on my wall.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17377164
> 
> 
> No worries, Frank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say, are you thinking about getting a new blu-ray player? I have the Oppo and haven't had any issues with it at all. However, McIntosh is coming out with their first BD player. Oh, the temptation is killing me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving my front projection setup. Watched two movies last night. Monsters vs. Aliens (with the family) and Gran Torino (after they went to bed). For my room, I believe I made the right screen choice. It's like a big ol' plasma hanging on my wall.



Hey Waboman,


Good to see your enjoying your setup, don't blame you it must look sensational







have to agree with you with the screen they are sensational. Once you done 100+hrs on your globe you might want to look into ISF calibrations, then your in for a real treat.


I'm not getting the OPPO as I rareley watch SD but I've heard many great things about them regarding SD playback.McIntosh bringing out a BD player intrested to see how it looks and performs!!


Btw pics please of your new aquisitions


----------



## Waboman

I was going to ask you about ISF calibration. I need to find a reputable calibrator in my area who does front projection and is familiar with the CMS on my projector. How did you go about tracking down your calibrator in Aussie?


I would love to get the upcoming Mac blu-ray player. Unfortunately, at $8k I will be sitting this one out.







Someday my friend, someday...


I quickly took these pics tonight with a rather cheap camera. Nothing special. Also, I have made no adjustments to the projector at all. Well, I actually turned the iris down a bit. That's it.


----------



## Waboman

Thought I'd share my deep dish, spinach pizza-pie I enjoyed during the game tonight.


----------



## pcweber111

Did someone throw up in your pizza?











Kidding, looks delicious. I prefer plain ol' pepperoni though. Yum. Deep dish sounds good. Might do that tomorrow.


----------



## Franin

Hey Waboman those pics look sensational and that Pizza looks tasty ( your making me hungry man







).


Once you hit 100+ hours on your globe get the projector calibrated and you will be in for a real treat, though the JVC out of the box are very good you will be suprised.


Ive had mine calibrated 2 weeks ago ( check sig







) and the outcome is sensational, would recommend it for all projector owners. The guy who calibrates here in Australia is apparentley the best in the country (Australia).


Send me a Pm with your email address and I can send you the results of my calibrations results and it will give you an idea what to expect.


Take care my friend


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/17378659
> 
> 
> Did someone throw up in your pizza?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding, looks delicious. I prefer plain ol' pepperoni though. Yum. Deep dish sounds good. Might do that tomorrow.



I agree it looks delicious I'm going to lunch


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/17378659
> 
> 
> Did someone throw up in your pizza?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding, looks delicious. I prefer plain ol' pepperoni though. Yum. Deep dish sounds good. Might do that tomorrow.



Lol. I too appreciate meat on my pizza. Sadly, the wife is a veg-head, and as you know, ya gots to keep the gals happy.







Pepperoni is good, but a bit greasy for me. My meat of choice is grilled chicken. I know, I know, it's not very traditional, but it's good nonetheless. However, the best pizza topping hands down is green olives. Love 'em!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17378962
> 
> 
> Hey Waboman those pics look sensational and that Pizza looks tasty ( your making me hungry man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> Once you hit 100+ hours on your globe get the projector calibrated and you will be in for a real treat, though the JVC out of the box are very good you will be suprised.
> 
> 
> Ive had mine calibrated 2 weeks ago ( check sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and the outcome is sensational, would recommend it for all projector owners. The guy who calibrates here in Australia is apparentley the best in the country (Australia).
> 
> 
> Send me a Pm with your email address and I can send you the results of my calibrations results and it will give you an idea what to expect.
> 
> 
> Take care my friend



Thanks Frank. PM sent.


P.S. My photography skills suck.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17382055
> 
> 
> Lol. I too appreciate meat on my pizza. Sadly, the wife is a veg-head, and as you know, ya gots to keep the gals happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pepperoni is good, but a bit greasy for me. My meat of choice is grilled chicken. I know, I know, it's not very traditional, but it's good nonetheless. However, the best pizza topping hands down is green olives. Love 'em!



In love the olives you black are my favourite on a pizza







. I like also pizza bar the ones with fish, cant stand the fish


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17382081
> 
> 
> Thanks Frank. PM sent.
> 
> 
> P.S. My photography skills suck.



cool will send file


----------



## mvision7m

*OHYEAH32* and *FRANIN*, great theaters! I hope they each sound as good as they look. OHYEAH32, that screen! Holy hell man! I had never heard an Martin Logan electrostatic until last year and my brother and I were blown away at the sound. The sales guy played something like latin jazz with hand claps and percussion mixed with spanish guitars and everything sounded so alive and "there" in the best sense of the word. The guitars had the proper weight and texture while the hand claps were surreal.


Again, looks great.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mvision7m* /forum/post/17436066
> 
> *OHYEAH32* and *FRANIN*, great theaters! I hope they each sound as good as they look. OHYEAH32, that screen! Holy hell man! I had never heard an Martin Logan electrostatic until last year and my brother and I were blown away at the sound. The sales guy played something like latin jazz with hand claps and percussion mixed with spanish guitars and everything sounded so alive and "there" in the best sense of the word. The guitars had the proper weight and texture while the hand claps were surreal.
> 
> 
> Again, looks great.



Ahh thanks I can direct you to OHyeah32 thread he will much appreciate what you have written.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1111937


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17436929
> 
> 
> ...I can direct you to OHyeah32 thread...



D'oh!







I had no idea Seth had his own thread. Oh man, am I outta the loop.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17437229
> 
> 
> D'oh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea Seth had his own thread. Oh man, am I outta the loop.



Here to help


----------



## hometheatergeek

Boy Franin,


Perfect timing on the new screen huh? Just in time for all of these great releases that I plan to buy:


Transformer 2

Ice Age

Up

Star Trek

Night at the Musuem 2

Termination Salvation

G-Force


I guess you can see the kid in me huh?


These are going to look faaaaaabulous on your screen.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/17439396
> 
> 
> Boy Franin,
> 
> 
> Perfect timing on the new screen huh? Just in time for all of these great releases that I plan to buy:
> 
> 
> Transformer 2
> 
> Ice Age
> 
> Up
> 
> Star Trek
> 
> Night at the Musuem 2
> 
> Termination Salvation
> 
> G-Force
> 
> 
> I guess you can see the kid in me huh?
> 
> 
> These are going to look faaaaaabulous on your screen.



Thanks hometheatergeek,









We certainly have the same tastes in movies







. Star trek 2009 looked fabulous (Already released here in Australia on Blu ray) as well as Transformers.


Definitley looking forward in the rest of them.


----------



## Waboman

I'm thinking of replacing my sub with a JL Fathom f113. I know you roll with a couple of JL subs.







Any opinions or suggestions?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17449480
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of replacing my sub with a JL Fathom f113. I know you roll with a couple of JL subs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any opinions or suggestions?



You make me sound like a gangsta









just to give you an idea these subs if pos correctly and eq by audyssey right these subs sound are unbeliavable. Just to give you an idea at one stage I wasn't too happy with my subs because I didn't feel they do the job especially in the low area and I was going to trade both in for a velo DD18.







Going by what some have told me that would have been the biggest mistake of my life.

So what I did I reran audyssey but this time instead of running both as sub 1(lfe) I decided to ran them independently mix and not only was the distance correct but the low end was jaw dropping. I wish I did it earlier but HAA calibrator told me to keep two subs as one. Well you live and learn I guess. There is one thing though 2 subs minimum especially trying to acheive the flat response and also help in multiple seating









You can't go wrong with JL's.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17449668
> 
> 
> You make me sound like a gangsta



Word.











> Quote:
> just to give you an idea these subs if pos correctly and eq by audyssey right these subs sound are unbeliavable. Just to give you an idea at one stage I wasn't too happy with my subs because I didn't feel they do the job especially in the low area and I was going to trade both in for a velo DD18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going by what some have told me that would have been the biggest mistake of my life.
> 
> So what I did I reran audyssey but this time instead of running both as sub 1(lfe) I decided to ran them independently mix and not only was the distance correct but the low end was jaw dropping. I wish I did it earlier but HAA calibrator told me to keep two subs as one. Well you live and learn I guess. There is one thing though 2 subs minimum especially trying to acheive the flat response and also help in multiple seating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You can't go wrong with JL's*.



I've heard nothing but good things about the JLs. I appreciate your honest feedback. I'm seriously considering adding one to my HT. My master plan would have me getting two. Unfortunately, that's gonna have to wait a bit.







Also, great advice on how to connect and run Audyssey with two JLs.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Hey Franin, I got the center and I have had it installed for about 2-3 weeks. It is fantastic. It is better than my 901 center for sure. Dialog is much clearer. The on screen action that moves across the front three speakers is seamless. Plus Dialog is clearer. There was one line in Open Range that I could never make out. Now it is clear. Not to mention that it is a more dynamic speaker. Glad I took advantage because I got one of the last ones out there. After I get my treatmets I will work on getting a new amp, since I have a dead surround channel and I will get the SR1000be's.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke* /forum/post/17481169
> 
> 
> Hey Franin, I got the center and I have had it installed for about 2-3 weeks. It is fantastic. It is better than my 901 center for sure. Dialog is much clearer. The on screen action that moves across the front three speakers is seamless. Plus Dialog is clearer. There was one line in Open Range that I could never make out. Now it is clear. Not to mention that it is a more dynamic speaker. Glad I took advantage because I got one of the last ones out there. After I get my treatmets I will work on getting a new amp, since I have a dead surround channel and I will get the SR1000be's.



I'm glad you liked it







It blends so well with the fronts and once added to our setup it completes the front stage nicely.


----------



## elmalloc

Great theater.


----------



## AvGeek07

Franin very nice job on your theater room. if it's possible,can u give us a audio and video tour? that be great!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/17513764
> 
> 
> Great theater.



Thanks elmalloc


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AvGeek07* /forum/post/17514548
> 
> 
> Franin very nice job on your theater room. if it's possible,can u give us a audio and video tour? that be great!



Thanks AvGeek07. Regarding the audio and video tour how would I do that?


----------



## AvGeek07

recording via video camera








and upload it to youtube.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AvGeek07* /forum/post/17517055
> 
> 
> recording via video camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and upload it to youtube.



Never used Youtube to upload files I will have to look into that. Thanks


----------



## AvGeek07

your welcome.

It's very easy to upload to youtube for videos. and easy instructions fyi


----------



## prepress

Franin,


Take a picture of the theater with the lights on if opportunity arises, so we can see all the cool-looking stuff.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/17656793
> 
> 
> Franin,
> 
> 
> Take a picture of the theater with the lights on if opportunity arises, so we can see all the cool-looking stuff.



Lights are on prepress







my photo taking is quite limited. I have halogen lights will have to retake my photos. Any ideas for camera settings? I had it on auto.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17659082
> 
> 
> Lights are on prepress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my photo taking is quite limited. I have halogen lights will have to retake my photos. Any ideas for camera settings? I had it on auto.



Unfortunately, I'm not that much of a photographer. I finally bought a digital camera this year (a Canon PowerShot), and use the "Easy" mode, which is point-and-shoot.


Did you use a flash? Perhaps a small amount of additional ambient light will work. I've found that to be the case in my room, which can get pretty dark. Even with a flash, there needs to be some light in my room to get more details, especially in dark areas.


----------



## ddgtr

Hey Franin,


I'm not much of a photographer myself either, but try bumping up the ISO and set a low shutter speed, no flash and use a tripod.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/17660223
> 
> 
> Hey Franin,
> 
> 
> I'm not much of a photographer myself either, but try bumping up the ISO and set a low shutter speed, no flash and use a tripod.



Didnt realise my pictures were that bad







thanks for the tip ddgtr.


----------



## ddgtr

Frank,


Your pics look great, and I really like the way the first one shows off your system. I do check it out once in a while and needless to say when I have friends over to watch a movie or check out a new cd we go over some of the setups here. Yours is always among the ones I like to show...


Cheers!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17660251
> 
> 
> Didnt realise my pictures were that bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the tip ddgtr.



No worries, Frank. Your pics aren't bad at all, my friend. They're really quite good.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/17660286
> 
> 
> Frank,
> 
> 
> Your pics look great, and I really like the way the first one shows off your system. I do check it out once in a while and needless to say when I have friends over to watch a movie or check out a new cd we go over some of the setups here. Yours is always among the ones I like to show...
> 
> 
> Cheers!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17660315
> 
> 
> No worries, Frank. Your pics aren't bad at all, my friend. They're really quite good.



Thanks for the kind words guys


----------



## Franin

Wishing you all a Merry Christmas


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17775492
> 
> 
> Wishing you all a Merry Christmas



And a very Merry Christmas to you and your family, my friend.


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17781497
> 
> 
> Croseiv wishing you and your family a Merry Christmas




Hi Franin,


Thank you, and Merry Christmas to you and your family too.


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Franin!


To my AV Brutha from anutha mutha from down under.....

Happy Holidays to you and your family.









and wishing you a prosperous New year.


Regards,


----------



## ddgtr

... Merry Christmas, and a New Year that will brings us all even more components!!!!!


----------



## hometheatergeek

Hey AV Mate, from down under, wishing you and your family a merry Christmas. Hope you got something


----------



## ohyeah32

Hi Frank,


Merry Christmas to you and your family my friend.


----------



## Franin

Thank you guys I hope you all get looked after a Christmas.I got some shorts and 2 pairs of jocks.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17784227
> 
> 
> Thank you guys I hope you all get looked after a Christmas.I got some shorts and 2 pairs of jocks.



Lol. I guess your wife was tired of the swinging Richard.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17784405
> 
> 
> Lol. I guess your wife was tired of the swinging Richard.



ha ha














she will never get tired of that!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17784845
> 
> 
> ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she will never get tired of that!










Hehe... That's classic.


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Franin.


How was your Christmas? Hopefully, it went well for you and the family. Did Santa drop off any A/V goodies?!


Regards,


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17791897
> 
> 
> Hello Franin.
> 
> 
> How was your Christmas? Hopefully, it went well for you and the family. Did Santa drop off any A/V goodies?!
> 
> 
> Regards,



Just socks and Jocks


----------



## ldgibson76

What about that PS Audio Triple "P" power center Waboman got for Christmas!?!







Is that thing insane or what?! It makes my Panamax's look like a $5 power strips!










Regards,


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17791994
> 
> 
> What about that PS Audio Triple "P" power center Waboman got for Christmas!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that thing insane or what?! It makes my Panamax's look like a $5 power strips!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Well Santa had been very good to Waboman this year.







A very nice unit indeed and a must have


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17791994
> 
> 
> What about that PS Audio Triple "P" power center Waboman got for Christmas!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that thing insane or what?! It makes my Panamax's look like a $5 power strips!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17792048
> 
> 
> Well Santa had been very good to Waboman this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very nice unit indeed and a must have



Hey now, what are you guys up to?







Santa has been good to all of us throughout the year. I happen to know someone who got a brand new sub eq not too long ago.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17791982
> 
> 
> Just socks and Jocks



Just curious if those jocks fit ok.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17792339
> 
> 
> Just curious if those jocks fit ok.



Havent tried them on yet! Will do soon


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17792133
> 
> 
> Hey now, what are you guys up to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santa has been good to all of us throughout the year. I happen to know someone who got a brand new sub eq not too long ago.



That was a NEED like a loaf of bread on the table. It was required


----------



## ldgibson76

Happy New Year to you too Franin!


Regards,


----------



## ohyeah32

Happy New Year Frank!!!










Happy New Year Lawrence!!!


----------



## Waboman

*Happy new year, Frank!!*


----------



## Franin

Thanks guys. Im wishing all your upgrades happen in 2010. My last one I say will be masking wether that will happen in 2010 I just have to wait and see.


----------



## hometheatergeek

In honor of Waboman


Have a Rockin Good Year Frank!!


----------



## ddgtr

Hi Frank,


May the New Year bring only happiness, health and prosperity!!


Quick question: I'm researching the heck out of sound treatments for my next room. What kind of difference did all the panels and bass traps make for you in terms of being able to actually hear rather than just measure it?


Cheers


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17826543
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. Im wishing all your upgrades happen in 2010. My last one I say will be masking wether that will happen in 2010 I just have to wait and see.



A new masking system? That will be awesome!







I look forward to hearing how this progresses. Also, to see how Mrs. Franin reacts when you bring it up.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *waboman* /forum/post/17832108
> 
> 
> a new masking system? That will be awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to hearing how this progresses. Also, to see how mrs. Franin reacts when you bring it up.




The Mrs.>


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17832217
> 
> 
> The Mrs.>



I begin with:

 


explain to her how masking can benefit. And within a minute of explaining she gets like:
 


and end I up like:


----------



## Franin

I think it was great guys thanks for the laughs.


----------



## ohyeah32

Hi Frank!










It would be very cool if you were to get that masking system. I'm sure it'll happen this year for ya bud.











Seth


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/17831900
> 
> 
> Hi Frank,
> 
> 
> May the New Year bring only happiness, health and prosperity!!
> 
> 
> Quick question: I'm researching the heck out of sound treatments for my next room. What kind of difference did all the panels and bass traps make for you in terms of being able to actually hear rather than just measure it?
> 
> 
> Cheers



Thankyou Dan


The difference is night and day in terms of hearing it. But to be honest when they had to go up I called up a HAA engineer who specialised in room treatments as I did not know too much about it. In the beginning I actually thought you put them here and there but there is a special way of doing it apparently.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/17832336
> 
> 
> Hi Frank!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be very cool if you were to get that masking system. I'm sure it'll happen this year for ya bud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



Thanks Seth. I have been told about DIY, which I will also look into.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17832322
> 
> 
> I begin with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> explain to her how masking can benefit. And within a minute of explaining she gets like:
> 
> 
> 
> and end I up like:




Frank,


The emoticons are very funny! But I know you'll find a way to convince her that this endeavor is fundamentally crucial to your family's movie viewing experience!


----------



## butsu

My friend,Frank,nothing can stop you for cinemascope gears now.Happy new year to you.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17833063
> 
> 
> Frank,
> 
> 
> The emoticons are very funny! But I know you'll find a way to convince her that this endeavor is fundamentally crucial to your family's movie viewing experience!



I have to introduce it to her slowly show her some HT pics of the masking and then keep working on it for awhile. This one is going to be a hard one as I said the last upgrade is definitley my last







for awhile .


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *butsu* /forum/post/17833129
> 
> 
> My friend,Frank,nothing can stop you for cinemascope gears now.Happy new year to you.



Hey butsu happy new year my friend. When are you going to put your multiple Ht in this thread. Your the only one who I know that has more than one highend gear in the same room.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17832331
> 
> 
> I think it was great guys thanks for the laughs.



Classic. Ya gotta have a little fun with our hobby.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17833063
> 
> 
> Frank,
> 
> 
> The emoticons are very funny! But I know you'll find a way to convince her that this endeavor is fundamentally crucial to your family's movie viewing experience!



Yup, what ld said.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17833262
> 
> 
> This one is going to be a hard one *as I said the last upgrade is definitley my last*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for awhile .










Nice try. But we all know, there's no such thing.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17833262
> 
> 
> I have to introduce it to her slowly show her some HT pics of the masking and then keep working on it for awhile. This one is going to be a hard one as I said the last upgrade is definitley my last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for awhile .



That is true. To go back on that promise may damage your credibility. So presentation would be key, especially if you can make a sufficient case for the new piece as to the benefits, especially those that would appeal to her.


I'm not married, but the approach makes sense to me.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/17835924
> 
> 
> That is true. To go back on that promise may damage your credibility. So presentation would be key, especially if you can make a sufficient case for the new piece as to the benefits, especially those that would appeal to her.
> 
> 
> I'm not married, but the approach makes sense to me.



I got in trouble this morning so there is no way I'm even beginning today







Once they begin they never stop. No fun for me tonight


----------



## MIkeDuke

Franin, I just put some room treatments in my room. I bought a total of 8 from GIK. Placed two in the front 2 corners and the rest on the front wall(2) back wall(2) and over my head(2). To say I am impressed is an understatement. My room sounds so much better now. But that is just for music. I need to wait until I get my other amp back to see how movies sound. Your system is still sick though







.

You can click on the "my system" link to get an idea of my small room







. I will updated with pictures of the treatment when my amp gets back from being repaired.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke* /forum/post/18000819
> 
> 
> Franin, I just put some room treatments in my room. I bought a total of 8 from GIK. Placed two in the front 2 corners and the rest on the front wall(2) back wall(2) and over my head(2). To say I am impressed is an understatement. My room sounds so much better now. But that is just for music. I need to wait until I get my other amp back to see how movies sound. Your system is still sick though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You can click on the "my system" link to get an idea of my small room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I will updated with pictures of the treatment when my amp gets back from being repaired.



Hey mike you you have awesome gear and those subs, look amazing and I bet sound amazing.im glad those room treatment did the job no one will believe it until they hear it for themselves.

I love your focals







your room looks fine btw my friend with your gear I bet it rocks. What do your neighbours say


----------



## MIkeDuke

Thanks for the compliment







. That sub is a dual 15 inch sub with a 1000 watt amp so it can really move the room







. Next step is to get rid of that TV and get a 46in flat screen. I really do like the sound I am getting. But I still have things that I want to do so it will be a few years before I am done. But I will post some updated pictures hopefully soon. Like I said, music is just so much better now. I can't wait to hear how movies sound.


----------



## butsu

Hi Frank.This room looks really nice.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *butsu* /forum/post/18014108
> 
> 
> Hi Frank.This room looks really nice.



Thanks butsu







when are you putting your pics up?


----------



## Franin

Ive just recently purchased a Pronto 9800 to replace my 9600 and I was suprised be the size between the two


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/18138141
> 
> 
> Ive just recently purchased a Pronto 9800 to replace my 9600 and I was suprised be the size between the two



Very cool, Frank! Seems you found something to upgrade after all.










Now how did you break it to Mrs. Franin why this new remote was necessary and just had to be bought?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18140086
> 
> 
> Very cool, Frank! Seems you found something to upgrade after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now how did you break it to Mrs. Franin why this new remote was necessary and just had to be bought?



Probably told her it will make things easier. Does it, Franin?


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Frank.


It's been a while. Congrats on the new Pronto. Any major differences in functionality? Was it easier to program?

How's the masking project coming along? Which stage of groveling are you in with the wife?!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18140086
> 
> 
> Very cool, Frank! Seems you found something to upgrade after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now how did you break it to Mrs. Franin why this new remote was necessary and just had to be bought?



Hi Jeff, the Mrs wasnt home she was at a parent school meeting for the 6 year old. So it was a smooth transition. She will notice it soon when she walks in I just tell her the remote was on steroids got bigger


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18140879
> 
> 
> Probably told her it will make things easier. Does it, Franin?



It certainly does due to its size, the buttons are more spaced out.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/18141101
> 
> 
> Hello Frank.
> 
> 
> It's been a while. Congrats on the new Pronto. Any major differences in functionality? Was it easier to program?
> 
> How's the masking project coming along? Which stage of groveling are you in with the wife?!




Thanks Lawrence.


The functionality is the same with added extra Hard buttons but it was the case of me uploading my current file, which was easy.


The masking project is going to be awhile as its very expensive ive been enquiring and its not cheap. Im not a D.I.Y type person im not very good with hands on (You should of seen my home theatre room many years ago when I was in charge of the drill







) so I have to rely on manufacturers.


----------



## pcweber111

How large is that remote in comparison to your hand? The 9600 looks small by comparison but I can't tell based on the seat you have them on. Congrats on the remote though, have fun!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/18143969
> 
> 
> How large is that remote in comparison to your hand? The 9600 looks small by comparison but I can't tell based on the seat you have them on. Congrats on the remote though, have fun!



Its just about nearly the same size as my hand when its spread out. Thanks btw


----------



## Franin

I ended up buying 2 online Ups one dedicated for the AVP and the other for the projecter and know using the MGE for the VP,EQ and RF extenders.


By adding the two I had to change and remove the side doors and move things around. I like the idea of keeping the pre/pro together know and having the Monitor 2 (setup purposes only) in cabinet now.The good thing also is I made eaiser for me to change a component know it wont be as hard as it was before.


My Photo skills are still pretty ordinary.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Looking good Frank. At least now you will have peace of mind. And STOP upgrading, I, in no way, can keep up!


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/18237385
> 
> 
> Looking good Frank. At least now you will have peace of mind. And STOP upgrading, I, in no way, can keep up!



+1!! Frank, we're huffing and puffing here, give us a chance to get closer!!










Congratulations on the new additions!! I KNOW you're already thinking about something else!!


Picture looks good indeed, really impressive. Definitely one of my favorite setups here...


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/18237385
> 
> 
> Looking good Frank. At least now you will have peace of mind. And STOP upgrading, I, in no way, can keep up!



Thankyou my friend. Im glad I can relax knowing that if a BD player or component goes crazy I can take it out without having to rip the whole cabinet apart. Not to worry I wont upgrade for awhile.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/18239312
> 
> 
> +1!! Frank, we're huffing and puffing here, give us a chance to get closer!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the new additions!! I KNOW you're already thinking about something else!!
> 
> 
> Picture looks good indeed, really impressive. Definitely one of my favorite setups here...



Thank you my friend, not to worry im defintley slowing down.



















By looking at you drawing I can't wait to see your room. Its going to be awesome!!


----------



## MIkeDuke

Frank, I just "upgraded"







my TV. I bought a Panasonic 42G25 Plasma. It looks pretty good in the room to be honest. Not like a 117in screen though. But it is definitely a good move for me. Glad you keep moving forward. My new TV does look really good to me. Much better then my Sony TV. Now I am going to try and save for the Dartzeel integrated amp. Again, your system is fantastic.


----------



## pcweber111

Nice Frank, awesome job on the upgrades. I'll second (err, third, umm fourth?) the suggestion that you stop upgrading. I can't buy anything new for awhile lol.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke* /forum/post/18442677
> 
> 
> Frank, I just "upgraded"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my TV. I bought a Panasonic 42G25 Plasma. It looks pretty good in the room to be honest. Not like a 117in screen though. But it is definitely a good move for me. Glad you keep moving forward. My new TV does look really good to me. Much better then my Sony TV. Now I am going to try and save for the Dartzeel integrated amp. Again, your system is fantastic.



Hi Mike,

thanks mate but Ive stopped also. Though I have eyeing off those seaton Submersives you keep talking about


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/18445268
> 
> 
> Nice Frank, awesome job on the upgrades. I'll second (err, third, umm fourth?) the suggestion that you stop upgrading. I can't buy anything new for awhile lol.



Hi pcweber

yeah Ive stopped for awhile though those seaton submersives have got my attention.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/18445742
> 
> 
> Hi pcweber
> 
> yeah Ive stopped for awhile though those seaton submersives have got my attention.



No they haven't.







It's only an illusion.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18445816
> 
> 
> No they haven't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only an illusion.



For the time being they are going to have to be an illusion.


----------



## CRAW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16806495
> 
> 
> Thankyou for visiting.



Pics?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/18452000
> 
> 
> For the time being they are going to have to be an illusion.



Yes. In this case the're seaton *subversives*.


----------



## ddgtr

Frank, what is up!!


Your thread has been kinda quiet lately, but I know you must be working on something...


We need ld back...


Peace!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/18838342
> 
> 
> Frank, what is up!!
> 
> 
> Your thread has been kinda quiet lately, but I know you must be working on something...
> 
> 
> We need ld back...
> 
> 
> Peace!



Hey ddgtr how have you been? Yeah ive redone my room and moved my components out of the room and have not had time to take pics yet. There is still a few jobs that require my attention in the component room so once that is done I will get to it.


I wonder what happened to ld? Btw what have you been up too?


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Hey Frank,


I just realized you are from Perth! I have a golf buddy who grew up there...he goes back to visit his Mum once and awhile...played the Vines last time he was there...beautiful place I would luv to visit sometime!


Cheers!


Mike


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/18872138
> 
> 
> Hey Frank,
> 
> 
> I just realized you are from Perth! I have a golf buddy who grew up there...he goes back to visit his Mum once and awhile...played the Vines last time he was there...beautiful place I would luv to visit sometime!
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> Mike



You should Mike, especially summer time


----------



## KahunaCanuck

I plan to, the wife's sister is in Melbourne (She luvs the Saints!), so a trip downunder is in the cards...but I would have to stop buying amps and stuff...hehe.


I can't see any pics of your setup now...new ones on the way?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I plan to, the wife's sister is in Melbourne (She luvs the Saints!), so a trip downunder is in the cards...but I would have to stop buying amps and stuff...hehe.
> 
> 
> I can't see any pics of your setup now...new ones on the way?



Hey you can't do that Mike










Yeah pics are on the way I'm waiting to get a nice rack for the component in the component room. I've taken all the components out know. I'm actually happy know there is no lights, fans just darkness.


----------



## Waboman

Sweet. A party at Franks house! I got dibs on the guest room.










P.S. Yeah, where's the pics? I know your room is big shooter. But we need pics! Come on, man!


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/18880964
> 
> 
> Hey you can't do that Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah pics are on the way I'm waiting to get a nice rack for the component in the component room. I've taken all the components out know. I'm actually happy know there is no lights, fans just darkness.


 Middle Atlantic makes some nice ones.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/18880964
> 
> 
> Hey you can't do that Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah pics are on the way I'm waiting to get a nice rack for the component in the component room. I've taken all the components out know. I'm actually happy know there is no lights, fans just darkness.



Calm before the storm?


A little peace and quiet is good sometimes. You can come back to earth for a bit, refocus. Then, once you get the rack you want, the recharge is complete and you can psych up again and go for it.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Calm before the storm?
> 
> 
> A little peace and quiet is good sometimes. You can come back to earth for a bit, refocus. Then, once you get the rack you want, the recharge is complete and you can psych up again and go for it.



I have the server rack for the pre/pro and the UPS etc but I need to organize a rack for my 5 Bd players


----------



## ddgtr

^^


Frank, F I V E ??? bd players?


Hey, can't wait to see the new pics. Your system kicked ass before, I can only imagine what it's gonna look like now!


Cheers


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> 
> Frank, F I V E ??? bd players?
> 
> 
> Hey, can't wait to see the new pics. Your system kicked ass before, I can only imagine what it's gonna look like now!
> 
> 
> Cheers



I bought the oppo bd 80 for cih purposes for subtitle shift and I bought the 2010 cheap on eBay. That one was more of trying out eBay. Good price too way cheaper than over here.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/18887091
> 
> 
> I bought the oppo bd 80 for cih purposes for subtitle shift and I bought the 2010 cheap on eBay. That one was more of trying out eBay. Good price too way cheaper than over here.




AV gear is like Tshirts, you can't have too many!










I just bought another BD player myself, the Pio 51FD. The price was so good I couldn't resist...


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/18917114
> 
> 
> AV gear is like Tshirts, you can't have too many!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought another BD player myself, the Pio 51FD. The price was so good I couldn't resist...










so true!!


How do you find the pioneer?


Btw do you have the Oppo?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/18917114
> 
> 
> AV gear is like Tshirts, you can't have too many!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought another BD player myself, the Pio 51FD. The price was so good I couldn't resist...



There is a difference between "couldn't" and "didn't." This is clearly a "didn't"







.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Ok Frank the local natives here at WYSC are getting restless. You need to set your priorities straight and get cranking on new pictures for this thread. Just kidding. At least have it done by Sept 28 when Iron Man 2 comes out. Anybody else planning a double feature that weekend like I?


----------



## Franin

Hi all. Ive redid my room because Ive had enough of the cabinet that was originally in that room. To change a cable or a replace a component was a chore on its own. It took way too long (2 hours +) I had to remove speakers which then I had to re do audyssey. Another thing is when there was some deep bass the cabinet had a tendencey of vibrating which annoyed the hell out of me.

Now I know its not ascetically pleasing but turn the lights off and you will be suprised.




















The Room has been treated. It has 2x Jl Audio fathoms which is know raised and what a difference it makes.

The speakers are:

Focal Jm Lab 1027BE(Fronts)

Focal JM LAb 1000CCBE(Centre)

Sonance Virtuoso V834DR(Surrounds)

Focal JM LAb IW908 (Surround backs)

2x JL audio Fathoms F112


Projector:

JVC HD350

Anamorphic lens is :Schneider Cine 1.33 on a kino Linear sled.

117" 2:37:1 Stewart Studio Tech G3 1.3

Calibrated: Avical Calibration (ISF)

Remote:

Philips TSU 9800











This colour LCD monitor is a life saver. I forgot by moving all this gear how would I be able to tell what volume im at? the status of the amp(eg Dial norm) etc.

Bought this on ebay very cheap also and works well. I turn it off once I set the volume and I know what status its on.



















I bought this HCC 42RU Server rack from Ebay, good price.


It holds the:


Denon AVP A1HD

Denon POA A1HD

Sub EQ AS-EQ1

2x 1000w Power Sheild Online UPS.

1000w MGE Online UPS

Furman SPR 16E

3x Philips RF9600 Extender

Belkin PureAV

DVDO DUO











I have 6 BD players acutally


Denon 2500 BT(Reg B)

Denon 2500 BTCI(Reg A)

Denon 2010 BTCI(Reg A)

Sony BDP-550 (Reg B)

Pansonic BD30 (Reg A)

Oppo BD80 (Mulit region)


The Oppo was bought mainly for Subtitle shift purposes for CIH and the Denon 2010 I found really cheap on Ebay.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/18918592
> 
> 
> I bought this HCC 42RU Server rack from Ebay, good price.
> 
> 
> It holds the:
> 
> 
> Denon AVP A1HD
> 
> Denon POA A1HD
> 
> Sub EQ AS-EQ1
> 
> 2x 1000w Power Sheild Online UPS.
> 
> 1000w MGE Online UPS
> 
> Furman SPR 16E
> 
> 3x Philips RF9600 Extender
> 
> Belkin PureAV
> 
> DVDO DUO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 6 BD players acutally
> 
> 
> Denon 2500 BT(Reg B)
> 
> Denon 2500 BTCI(Reg A)
> 
> Denon 2010 BTCI(Reg A)
> 
> Sony BDP-550 (Reg B)
> 
> Pansonic BD30 (Reg A)
> 
> Oppo BD80 (Mulit region)
> 
> 
> The Oppo was bought mainly for Subtitle shift purposes for CIH and the Denon 2010 I found really cheap on Ebay.



So where's the Duo?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18918621
> 
> 
> So where's the Duo?



In the server rack top one. I think I might need to take another photo


----------



## Franin

Here you go.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/18918659
> 
> 
> In the server rack top one. I think I might need to take another photo



Ok. Maybe the photos and captions weren't lined up right, or I just missed it (probably). I thought the caption about the Hsu rack belonged to the photo beneath it.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Great setup Frank, it must sound amazing!


Can you comment on the move of the JL's to the current location and what it changed?


Cheers!


Mike


----------



## hometheatergeek

Really Frank I was just kidding. I did not realize I had such power. I asked for pics and you delivered 2 hours later.


I am very impress with what you have done. My server room at work doesn't look that good. But then again who cares about the work server room. Will not be posting any of those pics. The HT room looks alot better. Clean with no distractions.


So isn't it great that you can get to the back of all the components? How's the wire managment coming along? With what I see you will need a big bag of zip strips.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/18919994
> 
> 
> Really Frank I was just kidding. I did not realize I had such power. I asked for pics and you delivered 2 hours later.
> 
> 
> I am very impress with what you have done. My server room at work doesn't look that good. But then again who cares about the work server room. Will not be posting any of those pics. The HT room looks alot better. Clean with no distractions.
> 
> 
> So isn't it great that you can get to the back of all the components? How's the wire managment coming along? With what I see you will need a big bag of zip strips.



Zip strips are for kids







!


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18920360
> 
> 
> Zip strips are for kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



Ok prepress Velcro.


----------



## Waboman

The pics turned out great, Frank. Your room is lookin' awesome. Kudos on a job well done.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/18919885
> 
> 
> Great setup Frank, it must sound amazing!
> 
> 
> Can you comment on the move of the JL's to the current location and what it changed?
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> Mike



Thanks Mike!!


Raising them I could feel the low bass much more it also felt tighter.


I was looking at one stage getting different subs but ever since I raised them I'm not bothering any more.


My room is 12.46 feet across and 16.40 feet long. Not a large room but enough to shake the family up.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/18919994
> 
> 
> Really Frank I was just kidding. I did not realize I had such power. I asked for pics and you delivered 2 hours later.
> 
> 
> I am very impress with what you have done. My server room at work doesn't look that good. But then again who cares about the work server room. Will not be posting any of those pics. The HT room looks alot better. Clean with no distractions.
> 
> 
> So isn't it great that you can get to the back of all the components? How's the wire managment coming along? With what I see you will need a big bag of zip strips.



Thanks hometheatregeek it's so much easier takes me less than 5 mins. No more cursing










The wires are at the back and it's not that bad actually. If I show anyone my Ht room I'm not showing them that room. The friends don't care about components side of things, they wouldn't even know nor let alone care.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18921002
> 
> 
> The pics turned out great, Frank. Your room is lookin' awesome. Kudos on a job well done.



Thanks Waboman


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/18918592
> 
> 
> Another thing is when there was some deep bass the cabinet had a tendencey of vibrating which annoyed the hell out of me.



I know what you mean. I went thru something similar awhile back. I have two JL f113's on either side of my Salamander cabinet. During scenes with deep bass the sides of the Salamander would vibrate and piss me right off! For a while I couldn't place the source of the vibrations. It was driving me nuts!







Well, I finally pinpointed the problem and stuffed black dress socks between the shelfs and sides. Voila! No more vibrations. Problem solved.


----------



## KahunaCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18921438
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. I went thru something similar awhile back. I have two JL f113's on either side of my Salamander cabinet. During scenes with deep bass the sides of the Salamander would vibrate and piss me right off! For a while I couldn't place the source of the vibrations. It was driving me nuts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I finally pinpointed the problem and stuffed black dress socks between the shelfs and sides. Voila! No more vibrations. Problem solved.




No stranger to the old sock stuff eh Wabo?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/18921762
> 
> 
> No stranger to the old sock stuff eh Wabo?



lol


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/18921308
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike!!
> 
> 
> Raising them I could feel the low bass much more it also felt tighter.
> 
> 
> I was looking at one stage getting different subs but ever since I raised them I'm not bothering any more.
> 
> 
> My room is 12.46 feet across and 16.40 feet long. Not a large room but enough to shake the family up.



Getting any speaker up off the floor should make things tighter, as can getting it away from side walls and corners. The reinforcement of the floor would tend to help create boominess. With a sub, that may be more important since it goes so low.


Do these subs have feet? Hard to tell from the photo.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18921966
> 
> 
> Getting any speaker up off the floor should make things tighter, as can getting it away from side walls and corners. The reinforcement of the floor would tend to help create boominess. With a sub, that may be more important since it goes so low.
> 
> 
> Do these subs have feet? Hard to tell from the photo.



There on a plinth


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18921438
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. I went thru something similar awhile back. I have two JL f113's on either side of my Salamander cabinet. During scenes with deep bass the sides of the Salamander would vibrate and piss me right off! For a while I couldn't place the source of the vibrations. It was driving me nuts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I finally pinpointed the problem and stuffed black dress socks between the shelfs and sides. Voila! No more vibrations. Problem solved.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/18922082



ha ha so true. There is always one that goes missing.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/18922116
> 
> 
> ha ha so true. There is always one that goes missing.



And now we know who has them.










Hey Wabo I need one black and one brown sock back if you are done with them.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/18921762
> 
> 
> No stranger to the old sock stuff eh Wabo?



I am one with the HT ninja.







Oh yes, using the old zen trick of the sock, and summoning all that is HT, I performed the very rare and elusive technique that is known in secret societies as the "hifi tweak that cost next to nothing." Skidoosh!! Thank you HT ninja.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/18922126
> 
> 
> And now we know who has them.



Lol. Me thinks you guys are doing your laundry at the wrong place.




















> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Wabo I need one black and one brown sock back if you are done with them.



You can have them back for one million dollars! Bwahahah!!!


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Wabo, you could be on to something..."Audiophile vibration reducers" only $99.95 per pair!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/18928024
> 
> 
> Wabo, you could be on to something..."Audiophile vibration reducers" only $99.95 per pair!



Lol. You know if this was packaged and marketed right, it would sell. Haha, I can just picture the internet a-blaze as audiophiles everywhere praise the "Audiophile Vibration Reducers" incredible performance and relative cheap price.










Looks like ol' Wabo can start picking out his retirement beach front property in Hawaii.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18934844
> 
> 
> Lol. You know if this was packaged and marketed right, it would sell. Haha, I can just picture the internet a-blaze as audiophiles everywhere praise the "Audiophile Vibration Reducers" incredible performance and relative cheap price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like ol' Wabo can start picking out his retirement beach front property in Hawaii.



Ol'Wabo has a retirement village in Hawaii.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/18922082



Ah. The old ghost with a glass of milk in a heavy snowstorm trick.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/18936649
> 
> 
> Ol'Wabo has a retirement village in Hawaii.



I was hoping to sell enough of my Vibration Reducers to buy a small plot next to the sprawling Franin Estate. 


Sadly, as it is, ol' Wabo will be lucky to retire in a van down by the river.


----------



## KahunaCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18938159
> 
> 
> I was hoping to sell enough of my Vibration Reducers to buy a small plot next to the sprawling Franin Estate.
> 
> 
> Sadly, as it is, ol' Wabo will be lucky to retire in a van down by the river.



Wow, nice shack...can we come over Frank?


No worries Wabo, it's a nice van!


----------



## prepress

It has nothing to do with Franin's system, but I have finally figured out a way to post photos from my computer







!


P.S. No, I don't have anything on anyone here, don't worry.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18937108
> 
> 
> Ah. The old ghost with a glass of milk in a heavy snowstorm trick.



You must have the same work police that I have at my work. It is actually an embedded YouTube video. But it shows up as a white picture if your company blocks access to YouTube. So you need to check back again when you are not at work. It is a funny commercial about missing socks.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18939347
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with Franin's system, but I have finally figured out a way to post photos from my computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> P.S. No, I don't have anything on anyone here, don't worry.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with Franin's system, but I have finally figured out a way to post photos from my computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> P.S. No, I don't have anything on anyone here, don't worry.



That's good to hear.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/18941983
> 
> 
> You must have the same work police that I have at my work. It is actually an embedded YouTube video. But it shows up as a white picture if your company blocks access to YouTube. So you need to check back again when you are not at work. It is a funny commercial about missing socks.



Yes, at home I see it. Pretty good! But, I thought the missing sock was a laundromat phenomenon. People actually lose socks at home?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/18938470
> 
> 
> Wow, nice shack...can we come over Frank?
> 
> 
> No worries Wabo, it's a nice van!



Yep, living the dream in my van down by the river.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/18941989



No, no...all it means is that I have a foundation for someday putting up my system on here if I decide to.


But if you're worried, does that mean you have something to hide...? Perhaps an Engelbert Humperdink DVD or something in your cabinet?


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18954160
> 
> 
> No, no...all it means is that I have a foundation for someday putting up my system on here if I decide to.
> 
> 
> But if you're worried, does that mean you have something to hide...? Perhaps an Engelbert Humperdink DVD or something in your cabinet?



No I just have a Michael Bolton Bluray Concert.


NOT


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/18954379
> 
> 
> No I just have a Michael Bolton Bluray Concert.



HTG, good to be in touch with your softer side.


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18946700
> 
> 
> Yep, living the dream in my van down by the river.



Funny, same here. *reads location text under username*. lol


----------



## ddgtr

Hey Frank, what is up!!


I'm just now catching up with the thread here... Man, I must say the room looks really good!! Very elegant! You really changed it... I would really love to watch a movie there, perhaps I can stop by when I visit Wabo's beach-front estate in HI...


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Frank, what is up!!
> 
> 
> I'm just now catching up with the thread here... Man, I must say the room looks really good!! Very elegant! You really changed it... I would really love to watch a movie there, perhaps I can stop by when I visit Wabo's beach-front estate in HI...



Thanks ddgtr. I have to admit were all much happier know of the outcome ( the family that is ).


Once your at Wabo's beach estate you might not want to leave


----------



## ohyeah32

Hi Frank,


Your system really looks amazing! The nice clean look without any AV gear in the HT room looks really nice. I'll bet the room can get really dark now.


Your setup continues to impress. Thanks for sharing.











Seth


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/18963348
> 
> 
> I would really love to watch a movie there, perhaps I can stop by when I visit Wabo's beach-front estate in HI...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/18964766
> 
> 
> Thanks ddgtr. I have to admit were all much happier know of the outcome ( the family that is ).
> 
> 
> Once your at Wabo's beach estate you might not want to leave



It's several rungs down the awesomeness ladder from the Franin compound. But you guys are more than welcome to stop by my van. It will be parked down by the river. It might get a bit cramped with all off us in there. But hey, the cozy quarters will give us a chance to really get to know one another.

















pcweber111, will be there in his van, also parked down by the river.







Let the debauchery commence.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Frank,
> 
> 
> Your system really looks amazing! The nice clean look without any AV gear in the HT room looks really nice. I'll bet the room can get really dark now.
> 
> 
> Your setup continues to impress. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



Thanks Seth. Definitely dark know


----------



## MIkeDuke

Nice updated pictures. Now I really hate you







. That looks like a fantastic room. I hope to have my center back soon. Now I am in the "I need a new HT pre but nothing fits my needs" mode. Hopefully soon something will be coming out. Again, awesome room.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke* /forum/post/18980722
> 
> 
> Nice updated pictures. Now I really hate you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That looks like a fantastic room. I hope to have my center back soon. Now I am in the "I need a new HT pre but nothing fits my needs" mode. Hopefully soon something will be coming out. Again, awesome room.



Thanks Mike! What happened to your centre??


----------



## SJHT

Your setup looks great! I have a similar sized room. What is your seating configuration? Thanks. SJ


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SJHT* /forum/post/19084251
> 
> 
> Your setup looks great! I have a similar sized room. What is your seating configuration? Thanks. SJ



Thanks SJ.










I only have one row of (4) seats which is just for my family. For me it's not worth doing 2 rows as the seats will never be filled and it would be a waste.


----------



## grassy

Very nice, i am going the 117inch screen with the jvc990 projector soon. Your subs look neat. Really good setup.Kind regards


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19084746
> 
> 
> Thanks SJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have one row of (4) seats which is just for my family. For me it's not worth doing 2 rows as the seats will never be filled and it would be a waste.



Possibly the extra seats would affect the acoustics somehow, also. And unless you're into big-time entertaining, the seats weren't necessary anyway, as you imply. Simple is better, I think.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19092911
> 
> 
> Possibly the extra seats would affect the acoustics somehow, also. And unless you're into big-time entertaining, the seats weren't necessary anyway, as you imply. Simple is better, I think.



The thing is when I entertain I certainly don't do it in my HT room. I believe the best way to entertain is sit back with a few drinks,some nibbles and having a nice chat.

I never show guests my HT room. Most of them are not interested and if they want to watch a movie they can watch it in their own home.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grassy* /forum/post/19092876
> 
> 
> Very nice, i am going the 117inch screen with the jvc990 projector soon. Your subs look neat. Really good setup.Kind regards



Thanks grassy


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19092950
> 
> 
> The thing is when I entertain I certainly don't do it in my HT room. I believe the best way to entertain is sit back with a few drinks,some nibbles and *having a nice chat*.
> 
> I never show guests my HT room. Most of them are not interested and if they want to watch a movie they can watch it in their own home.



Bravo. The best activity of any visit, date, etc. is talking. Building relationship is important, anything else is secondary. On the rare occasion (recently) that I've had company for watching stuff, there's always time for relating first, usually over a meal. No one just comes, watches and leaves.


----------



## Franin

Hi all Ive done some changes to my HT room, for one Ive removed my projector and placed in the other room. We had to cut through brick but it was hard work for the guys but at the end the finished product was fantastic.


















With out the lens










Schneider Lens in place










Ive also purchased another Jl audio Fathom 112 which sits at the back behind me.










We had to cut a hole which leads to the next roo again through brick.


----------



## prepress

It's looking more and more like a movie theater, Franin, and a bit less like an HT.


----------



## ddgtr

Frank, looking good! How the heck can you take such good pics in those tight spaces?? I agree with prepress above... Nice!!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19144613
> 
> 
> It's looking more and more like a movie theater, Franin, and a bit less like an HT.



Thanks prepress. Thats going to be the last updating for awhile.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/19144635
> 
> 
> Frank, looking good! How the heck can you take such good pics in those tight spaces?? I agree with prepress above... Nice!!



Thanks ddgtr, I got my snap and shoot camera climbed on a chair and took a shot.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Looks good!


How has the new sub impacted your sound?


----------



## Waboman

Looks awesome, Frank! Your HT is truly in a league of it's own. Have you done an Audyssey with your 3rd sub installed? If not, hurry up!







I'm anxious to hear your thoughts on 3 subs.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/19145168
> 
> 
> Looks good!
> 
> 
> How has the new sub impacted your sound?



Thank you, It's definitley a smoother response all round wherever you sit or stand. I'm running the front 2 as master and slave as sub 1 and the back as sub 2. But on the Avp I'm running them all as Sub 1 together. I was going to go for a 4th but due to the size of my room I've achieved it with 3.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19145363
> 
> 
> Looks awesome, Frank! Your HT is truly in a league of it's own. Have you done an Audyssey with your 3rd sub installed? If not, hurry up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm anxious to hear your thoughts on 3 subs.



Thank you buddy!! I have to say its definitely a great investment and as I replied to KahunaCanuck Ive reached a smooth response all round. Did some demoing last night and I was very happy with the end result. I thought I was going to need a 4th but I don't think so know. I guess especially with the size of my room there is no need. Im tired of doing Audyssey though. I will only do it if we get the Audyssey X32 upgrade which will eliminate the usage of the AS-EQ1.

BTW Happy Father Day!!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19146657
> 
> 
> Thank you buddy!! I have to say its definitely a great investment and as I replied to KahunaCanuck Ive reached a smooth response all round. Did some demoing last night and I was very happy with the end result. *I thought I was going to need a 4th but I don't think so now*.



Riiiiiight. So when does the fourth Fathom arrive?










It's good to hear everything is rockin' and sounding smooth at the Franin HT. Any movies planned for this weekend?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Im tired of doing Audyssey though. I will only do it if we get the Audyssey X32 upgrade which will eliminate the usage of the AS-EQ1.
> 
> BTW Happy Father Day!!



I hear ya. Audyssey can be a pain. Especially for you, since you're getting something new every other day.


A happy fathers day to you too. Our fathers day was back in June. But that's ok, you can still send me a card with a check in it.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Riiiiiight. So when does the fourth Fathom arrive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's good to hear everything is rockin' and sounding smooth at the Franin HT. Any movies planned for this weekend?
> 
> 
> I hear ya. Audyssey can be a pain. Especially for you, since you're getting something new every other day.
> 
> 
> A happy fathers day to you too. Our fathers day was back in June. But that's ok, you can still send me a card with a check in it.



Thanks buddy


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/18980984
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike! What happened to your centre??



Think I missed this one







. I had a blown tweeter. I sent it back to focal and I was able to get it fixed without any problem. Your room still looks fantastic. Keep up the great work on it. Like I said, my next move is to get a new preamp, probably the new Integra, and I am going to get an OPPO and go HDMI. The new preamp will also allow me to use room correction which I don't have now. But your room does look great. Congrats on the third sub also.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Think I missed this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I had a blown tweeter. I sent it back to focal and I was able to get it fixed without any problem. Your room still looks fantastic. Keep up the great work on it. Like I said, my next move is to get a new preamp, probably the new Integra, and I am going to get an OPPO and go HDMI. The new preamp will also allow me to use room correction which I don't have now. But your room does look great. Congrats on the third sub also.



Thank you Mike










Sorry to hear about the tweeter I'm glad it got sorted. There usually quite robust was it like that when you purchased the centre?


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19189821
> 
> 
> Thank you Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about the tweeter I'm glad it got sorted. There usually quite robust was it like that when you purchased the centre?



No. It was fine when I bought it. I had some people over to check out my system. I wanted to have it measured so I could see what was going on in my room. We had to disconnect and reconnect different things. We were turning the amps on and off a lot. I just think the tweeter said "I've had enough". But all is right with the world now







.


----------



## prepress

With three subs, I'm curious as to how far down the bass reaches now. Is it deeper or just more refined, or both?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19231616
> 
> 
> With three subs, I'm curious as to how far down the bass reaches now. Is it deeper or just more refined, or both?



Both!! But its not going to beat those subs that everybody keeps going on about where they reach insane db at very low hz. Because the size of the room there is a good amount of pressure I definitely can feel it. One stage I was aiming for that but didnt care for it anymore though the third sub definitely took care of it for me.


I run them as one and when i do the test tone you can hear the improvements I reckon if I had a 4 th Id be able to get rid of my AS-EQ1 and just run it through my AVP.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Evening Frank,


I think you are on the right track about the subs. Once you add the 4th one you might not need the EQ. I do not use an EQ on my 4 sub system and I run them all as one sub out on my Yammy. But I always wonder if I should get an EQ. It took me several weekends of tweaking before I got all my subs to play nice with each other.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/19231769
> 
> 
> Evening Frank,
> 
> 
> I think you are on the right track about the subs. Once you add the 4th one you might not need the EQ. I do not use an EQ on my 4 sub system and I run them all as one sub out on my Yammy. But I always wonder if I should get an EQ. It took me several weekends of tweaking before I got all my subs to play nice with each other.



Evening hometheatregeek.


I'd love a 4th sub I think the AVP audyssey will be able to take care of it. I'd run it first through AS EQ1 and if the before looks good then I will consider selling it.


----------



## Franin

Well I bought my 4th Sub today. Im going calibrate it tonight once the kids go to sleep.


----------



## ddgtr

Sweet!!


So, how does it sound??


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/19283382
> 
> 
> Sweet!!
> 
> 
> So, how does it sound??



Thanks ddgtr! Great know each seating position has know got great bass!!


----------



## MIkeDuke

4 f112's must be quite nice. The room still looks great BTW. I have some big changes as well. I am retiring my Halo C2 and Esoteric DV50s and I bought an Integra 80.2 and an OPPO 83 BR player. I should have them installed next month. I hope the fact that I will be getting the full HD audio and room correction will really help my room sound better. But it see,s like you are still getting better as well







. Although, I find it hard to believe that you could much more.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 4 f112's must be quite nice. The room still looks great BTW. I have some big changes as well. I am retiring my Halo C2 and Esoteric DV50s and I bought an Integra 80.2 and an OPPO 83 BR player. I should have them installed next month. I hope the fact that I will be getting the full HD audio and room correction will really help my room sound better. But it see,s like you are still getting better as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Although, I find it hard to believe that you could much more.



Hi mike how are you? Your going to the integra 80.2 very nice choice. I'm curious are you going to utilise the height channels?


The oppo is a very nice unit I have the 80 version which I find does a nice job. You should not be disappointed.


Yeah I finally decided to complete the subwoofer arrangement. I was going to sell them but then realised they were doing a fine job already especially for my room size so I decided to keep them and buy another 2 so the bass can be sweet in every seat ( there's only 4 any way lol ). Wife likes them too










Your right there's not much left to do know but just enjoy.


Let me know when you get yours I'll be interested to know if you do the height channels too and your impressions.


Cheers mate


----------



## MIkeDuke

The 20th and it will all change. I am not using any height channels because my room is soooo small. I am looking forward to the changes. But I will let you know what the OPPO and 80.2 with room correction does for my room. Right now I have none and the only EQ I have is for my sub. I will get rid of that and let the Integra do it all. Will keep you posted. Now go and enjoy some movies







.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 20th and it will all change. I am not using any height channels because my room is soooo small. I am looking forward to the changes. But I will let you know what the OPPO and 80.2 with room correction does for my room.



Looking forward to read your impressions Mike.


----------



## hometheatergeek












FRANK


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/19705413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRANK



Thank You very much hometheatregeek


----------



## Waboman

Hey Frank.


How was your Christmas, buddy? My house looks like a small nuclear device was detonated in it. Lol. The carnage is incredible.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Frank.
> 
> 
> How was your Christmas, buddy? My house looks like a small nuclear device was detonated in it. Lol. The carnage is incredible.



Same I've stepped on one too many toys.


----------



## pcweber111

If I step on one more stray hotwheels car I'm gonna... lol.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/19717306
> 
> 
> If I step on one more stray hotwheels car I'm gonna... lol.



Its more like Thomas the tank and his engines all over the place.










Btw how was your christmas pcweber111?


----------



## pcweber111

It was good, my son is 2.5 and he's starting to get the whole presents thing lol. He's such a good little boy and I wanted to make sure he had a good Christmas with his daddy and everyone else. Nothing made me prouder than to watch him open presents and turn to me excited to get something he liked lol. *sniffs*











How was your Christmas? Safe and enjoyable I'm assuming?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/19717350
> 
> 
> It was good, my son is 2.5 and he's starting to get the whole presents thing lol. He's such a good little boy and I wanted to make sure he had a good Christmas with his daddy and everyone else. Nothing made me prouder than to watch him open presents and turn to me excited to get something he liked lol. *sniffs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How was your Christmas? Safe and enjoyable I'm assuming?



Yes I know the feeling my son is 3 and my daughter is 7 and my son gets very excited when he get anything thomas or lego. Makes my day when there excited. If their happy im happy. Actually I enjoy building lego myself ( never had the opportunity when i was a kid) we got the HP castle took me all afternoon to build that with my kids. My daughter did well also but she's more into the nintendo DS.


----------



## pcweber111

Hey I love Legos. So does Jake. I'm all for him wanting to play with them because it gives me an excuse to join him.


----------



## Franin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *pcweber111*
Hey I love Legos. So does Jake. I'm all for him wanting to play with them because it gives me an excuse to join him.








Great bonding time with the kids. Though my wife is saying I'm enjoying them more than my son does. There is a bit of truth to that


----------



## pcweber111

Oh heck yeah. We were playing with them just the other day. Check this out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVNOk...eature=related


----------



## Franin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *pcweber111*
Oh heck yeah. We were playing with them just the other day. Check this out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVNOk...eature=related
I thought my HP castle had a lot of pieces that was awesome. How long do you think that will take to build?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19716979
> 
> 
> Same I've stepped on one too many toys.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/19717306
> 
> 
> If I step on one more stray hotwheels car I'm gonna... lol.



Lol. Yep, it's never a nice soft, Nerf ball you step on. It's gotta be some unforgiving, hard material with sharp edges at 3am while you're going to the bathroom. Damn you, Scuba Steve!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19719404
> 
> 
> I thought my HP castle had a lot of pieces that was awesome. How long do you think that will take to build?



Legos rock! I think we need to see the Franin built Hogwarts. C'mon, pics!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Yep, it's never a nice soft, Nerf ball you step on. It's gotta be some unforgiving, hard material with sharp edges at 3am while you're going to the bathroom. Damn you, Scuba Steve!



Lol I did that this morning ( well I wasnt laughing then) knocked over my sons bucket of Lego and stepped on one. I was cursing Lego early this morning.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19726976
> 
> 
> Legos rock! I think we need to see the Franin built Hogwarts. C'mon, pics!



Not as impressive as pcweber111 one on youtube. This one took me half a day


----------



## pcweber111

Nice pic, I love it!


As for that one on youtube, jeez I don't know. Months most likely. Finding all the pieces and drawing up a draft (CAD most likely) took awhile. It's something us engineers at heart just geek out over.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19731029
> 
> 
> Not as impressive as pcweber111 one on youtube. This one took me half a day



Pretty cool, Mr. Franin. Looks like some galloping horses are about to run over Hogwarts. Get Dumbledore!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cool, Mr. Franin. Looks like some galloping horses are about to run over Hogwarts. Get Dumbledore!



That's just a painting of me holding back the horses. The lady painter loved the muscles on my back that she forgot the one true muscle


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19731221
> 
> 
> That's just a painting of me holding back the horses. The lady painter loved the muscles on my back that she forgot the one true muscle



Hahaha... I can see where the painter would forget about that one.










"I'm out of it for a little while, and Franin gets delusions of grandeur" - Han Wabo


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19731221
> 
> 
> That's just a painting of me holding back the horses. The lady painter loved the muscles on my back that she forgot the one true muscle




The love muscle.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha... I can see where the painter would forget about that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm out of it for a little while, and Franin gets delusions of grandeur" - Han Wabo



You just watch yourself. I'm a wanted man. I have the death sentence on twelve systems. - Dr. Evazan (modified by franin)


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The love muscle.



Exactly


----------



## prepress

Wait, wait, this is a family forum.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wait, wait, this is a family forum.



Of course your part of my AVS family


----------



## pcweber111

lol


----------



## Waboman

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Franin* 
You just watch yourself. I'm a wanted man. I have the death sentence on twelve systems. - Dr. Evazan (modified by franin)
"This little one's not worth the effort. Now, let me get you something, like a punch in the eye." - Obi-Wabo


----------



## prepress

We should call a minister, because all of a sudden this thread doesn't have a prayer.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We should call a minister, because all of a sudden this thread doesn't have a prayer.



Yes it's definitely gone off course


----------



## Waboman

Hey Frank.


It's 2011 down there now. How was your new years eve festivities?


Here's wishing you and your family a happy & healthy '11.


----------



## pcweber111

Happy belated New Year to ya down under!


----------



## Franin

Thank you guys. It was a nice night kids enjoyed themselves. Have a great night!!


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Hey Frank,


Hope you have a nice relaxing first day of the year!


Mike


----------



## ohyeah32

Happy New Year Frank!!! Happy New Year to everyone!!



Seth


----------



## Franin

Akemashite omedeto u gozaimasu !!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19742515
> 
> 
> Akemashite omedeto u gozaimasu !!



Huh?


----------



## Waboman

*HAPPY NEW YEAR, Frank!!*


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19742784
> 
> 
> Huh?



Happy new year in Japanese.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR, Frank!!



Happy new Year buddy yee ha.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19742803
> 
> 
> Happy new year in Japanese.



Yes, but it wasn't obvious because you spelled it in English.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but it wasn't obvious because you spelled it in English.



I don't know how to write in Japanese.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19743217
> 
> 
> I don't know how to write in Japanese.



Ok, next year write it in Chinese.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, next year write it in Chinese.



I will and the following in Russian, then Germany etc etc


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *franin* /forum/post/19743217
> 
> 
> i don't know how to write in japanese.



弗蘭克，你是一個大的射手，但一個好朋友。有一個非常快樂新的一年裡為您和您的家人。岩石上!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19743227
> 
> 
> I will and the following in Russian, then Germany etc etc



Счастливого нового года, мой друг.


Ein glückliches neues Jahr, mein Freund. Und gut ist.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *waboman* /forum/post/19745033
> 
> 
> Счастливого нового года, мой друг.
> 
> 
> Ein glückliches neues jahr, mein freund. Und gut ist.


*showoff*


----------



## THE_FORCE

Yo Frank have a great 2011 my man !


Ere and also to Seth, Hifisponge, ldgibson and all the other av geeks...may this year be your best.


Lovely guys - maybe one day we'll all meet up ? Wouldn't that be weird ?!


Take care.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yo Frank have a great 2011 my man !
> 
> 
> Ere and also to Seth, Hifisponge, ldgibson and all the other av geeks...may this year be your best.
> 
> 
> Lovely guys - maybe one day we'll all meet up ? Wouldn't that be weird ?!
> 
> 
> Take care.



You too Jon. It's amazing were all still here having fun.


Who knows one day we all might meet up, AVS might go video messenger style, know that will be weird.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> ??????????? ?????? ????, ??? ????.
> 
> 
> Ein glückliches neues Jahr, mein Freund. Und gut ist.



Knows that's awesome.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> ???,????????,??????????????????????????????!



Konichiwa


----------



## john barlow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16820128
> 
> 
> Just added 2 more pics
> 
> Back to the beginning



Oh Man, you're running with 4 subs. That must sound amazing. my sound is great with one. I was thinking about adding 1 more but, now I think maybe add another to the front and one for the back of the room. Please, if you can, describe what improvements you hear with rear subs. I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john barlow* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Man, you're running with 4 subs. That must sound amazing. my sound is great with one. I was thinking about adding 1 more but, now I think maybe add another to the front and one for the back of the room. Please, if you can, describe what improvements you hear with rear subs. I'd appreciate it.



Hi John,

How are you? It's good to see the threads have calm down in regards of the upgrading receivers etc.










I decided to go the 4 subs route because I wanted every seating position to experience what the main is listening too. The subs are all calibrated together at 75db and work as one. I'm actually running it as 7.1. To be honest i love it has plenty of headroom, the bass is more uniformed and tight. I can move to any seating pos and not be disappointed. I feel it more though I'm guessing thats the air displacement( I think that's what they call it ). Highly recommend it if you ever get the chance to do it.


----------



## sneill

Love your room, looks great










I flipped through the pages on your thread very quickly and note that some commented that your original screen looked too high but then I see that you subsequently changed your screen to a 117" Stewart.


I'm in middle of building my own dedicated room and getting a 112" Carada Criterion 2.35:1 screen.

- I'm currently trying to decide on screen height (I'll be placing my centre speaker under the screen....I believe the recommendation is to have 1/3 of screen below eye line. And I'm curious to learn about other forum members set up/advice.


Q1) what height is the bottom of your screen from the floor?

Q2) what height is your PJ in relation to the TOP of your screen?


I notice your viewing distance is 4m/13ft, I'm targeting for 3m / 9.8 ft

I'm derived this viewign distance from where recommended viewing distance is between 2.5 - 3 times the screen height & also been checking forum members feedback on this thread http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1296649 with interest.

(PJ to be 3962 mm / 13 ft back from screen to get Throw ratio of 2.0)


Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sneill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Love your room, looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I flipped through the pages on your thread very quickly and note that some commented that your original screen looked too high but then I see that you subsequently changed your screen to a 117" Stewart.
> 
> 
> I'm in middle of building my own dedicated room and getting a 112" Carada Criterion 2.35:1 screen.
> 
> - I'm currently trying to decide on screen height (I'll be placing my centre speaker under the screen....I believe the recommendation is to have 1/3 of screen below eye line. And I'm curious to learn about other forum members set up/advice.
> 
> 
> Q1) what height is the bottom of your screen from the floor?
> 
> Q2) what height is your PJ in relation to the TOP of your screen?
> 
> 
> I notice your viewing distance is 4m/13ft, I'm targeting for 3m / 9.8 ft
> 
> I'm derived this viewign distance from where recommended viewing distance is between 2.5 - 3 times the screen height & also been checking forum members feedback on this thread http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1296649 with interest.
> 
> (PJ to be 3962 mm / 13 ft back from screen to get Throw ratio of 2.0)
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Stuart



Hi Stuart I can check q1 for you tonight but q2 my projector is in the back room sits quite close to the ceiling, I guess that the beauty about jvc with lens shift( there wasnt too much to go down anyway.)


The further back I guess the better my projector is 5m + back. I don't have to much zoom and its better for the Schneider lens im using.


----------



## sneill

Thanks Frank.


My screen will be 835mm from floor to botton of screen material & I'm curious to compare against your setup.


If you didn't have your center speaker, would you choose to have your screen lower or do you find your current screen height 'right', if you know what I mean?


Stuart


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sneill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks Frank.
> 
> 
> My screen will be 835mm from floor to botton of screen material & I'm curious to compare against your setup.
> 
> 
> If you didn't have your center speaker, would you choose to have your screen lower or do you find your current screen height 'right', if you know what I mean?
> 
> 
> Stuart



My current screen height is perfect when you sit down its spot on. The " screen is too high " was mentioned when I had a custom built cabinet, the cabinet itself was high and also had a centre on it. which did not help I think I still have a pic laying somewhere around.


I can always place my centre on the floor angling up like some have done I've actually thought about it but once I had the installers in they agreed it wasn't worth as the screen height was right. With my centre I prefer to try and have the tweeters the same height as the FL and FR it keeps a good balance.


----------



## sneill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19811318
> 
> 
> My current screen height is perfect when you sit down its spot on. The " screen is too high " was mentioned when I had a custom built cabinet, the cabinet itself was high and also had a centre on it. which did not help I think I still have a pic laying somewhere around.
> 
> 
> I can always place my centre on the floor angling up like some have done I've actually thought about it but once I had the installers in they agreed it wasn't worth as the screen height was right. With my centre I prefer to try and have the tweeters the same height as the FL and FR it keeps a good balance.




I had thought they must have been commenting on your older setup, which is why I was so curious on your current screen height. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Franin

My floor to bottom is around 950mm


----------



## ohyeah32

Way cool Frank!!! I didn't know you had four subs! The LFE must be phenomenal!! Your HT rocks!!!



Seth


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Way cool Frank!!! I didn't know you had four subs! The LFE must be phenomenal!! Your HT rocks!!!
> 
> 
> Seth



Frank is a HT pro. He doesn't mess around. In the superhero world he's known as, Mr. Quad-Subs! Getting into adventures and solving crime.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Way cool Frank!!! I didn't know you had four subs! The LFE must be phenomenal!! Your HT rocks!!!
> 
> 
> Seth



Thanks Seth!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Frank is a HT pro. He doesn't mess around. In the superhero world he's known as, Mr. Quad-Subs! Getting into adventures and solving crime.



Lol the only adventure I get into are the ones playing in the movies and the only crime solving I do is finding out who broke this or put this between my kids.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Franin, well, I am moving on. To Focal surrounds that is







. But they are not the

SR1000be's or anything close. I am restricted with space. So I have to go all the way down to the Chorus 705v's. But in talking with people who have heard my system, and talking with the guy I know at Focal, I am pretty confident that it will be an upgrade from the Polk's I have now. No matter what, the drivers are closer and the crossover is much closer then what I have now with the Polk's. Plus I now have Audyssey room correction so that should help as well. I hope to have them in a few weeks. Your system is still killer and one that I look up too.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Franin, well, I am moving on. To Focal surrounds that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But they are not the
> 
> SR1000be's or anything close. I am restricted with space. So I have to go all the way down to the Chorus 705v's. But in talking with people who have heard my system, and talking with the guy I know at Focal, I am pretty confident that it will be an upgrade from the Polk's I have now. No matter what, the drivers are closer and the crossover is much closer then what I have now with the Polk's. Plus I now have Audyssey room correction so that should help as well. I hope to have them in a few weeks. Your system is still killer and one that I look up too.



Mike I've had chorus speakers before and there great speakers. For surrounds you can't go wrong my friend they will blend in well with your 1027be.


I love to read your impression once you have them installed mike


----------



## MarkyDee

Wow - amazing ! Very envious.


----------



## MarkyDee

Wow -amazing ! Very envious.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19868050
> 
> 
> Mike I've had chorus speakers before and there great speakers. For surrounds you can't go wrong my friend they will blend in well with your 1027be.
> 
> 
> I love to read your impression once you have them installed mike



Thanks. It will probably be a few weeks. I mentioned that I was moving to a new preamp and blu ray player and I did. The Integra 80.2 and OPPO are great. You can look here to see the changes
http://www.seaton-sound-forum.com/po...0876&trail=100 

I split up the racks and put the TV in the center of the room. The 1027's really sound great now. I hope it won't be too long but I will let you know when they are installed. Plus, I moved my surrounds and they work better in the new spot. I am sure the Focal's in the new spot will sound even better.

Now, it looks like you have some serious external eq action going there. Am I right? What kind are they. And why did you need them. Wasn't the preamp, Denon right, good enough?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MarkyDee* /forum/post/19869004
> 
> 
> Wow - amazing ! Very envious.



Thank you MarkyDee


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke* /forum/post/19869111
> 
> 
> Thanks. It will probably be a few weeks. I mentioned that I was moving to a new preamp and blu ray player and I did. The Integra 80.2 and OPPO are great. You can look here to see the changes
> http://www.seaton-sound-forum.com/po...0876&trail=100
> 
> I split up the racks and put the TV in the center of the room. The 1027's really sound great now. I hope it won't be too long but I will let you know when they are installed. Plus, I moved my surrounds and they work better in the new spot. I am sure the Focal's in the new spot will sound even better.
> 
> Now, it looks like you have some serious external eq action going there. Am I right? What kind are they. And why did you need them. Wasn't the preamp, Denon right, good enough?



Mike thats awesome stuff you have great gear mate







Ive got to ask the Integra 80.2 has the XT 32 audyssey, height speakers and the Reon chip correct? I was looking at that amp and thats we are trying to get for updates for the Denon AVP A1HD.

How is the pre-amp like? Whats the pros and cons? I tell you it very tempting. How do you find the Oppo? Going through the DVDO my Oppo BD 80 gives me nothing but trouble but the rest of the blu ray players are fine.


Ive bought the AS-EQ1 sub eq awhile back it does what your XT32 does for your subs. Its awesome unfortunately the Denon has the standard audyssey but the thing is know ever since I got 4 subs the before graph shows very close to a flat response on the Audyssey(Im running the 4 subs as one, 7.1). So I really don't need the As-eq1 any more the beauty of the AVP is I can run 3 subs as One( by assigning them all as sub 1) on the AVP and run the 4th as a Slave something that Im thinking about.


Definitely let me know your thoughts on the Integra 80.2


Btw what dont you start a thread here?










Cheers


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19869259
> 
> 
> Mike thats awesome stuff you have great gear mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got to ask the Integra 80.2 has the XT 32 audyssey, height speakers and the Reon chip correct? I was looking at that amp and thats we are trying to get for updates for the Denon AVP A1HD.
> 
> How is the pre-amp like? Whats the pros and cons? I tell you it very tempting. How do you find the Oppo? Going through the DVDO my Oppo BD 80 gives me nothing but trouble but the rest of the blu ray players are fine.
> 
> 
> Ive bought the AS-EQ1 sub eq awhile back it does what your XT32 does for your subs. Its awesome unfortunately the Denon has the standard audyssey but the thing is know ever since I got 4 subs the before graph shows very close to a flat response on the Audyssey(Im running the 4 subs as one, 7.1). So I really don't need the As-eq1 any more the beauty of the AVP is I can run 3 subs as One( by assigning them all as sub 1) on the AVP and run the 4th as a Slave something that Im thinking about.
> 
> 
> Definitely let me know your thoughts on the Integra 80.2
> 
> 
> Btw what dont you start a thread here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers



First, if you remember I was coming from a Halo C2 and an Esoteric universal player. The Integra+OPPO is so much better then those two. I was worried because I did not want to lose the great 2ch I had. Now, the 2ch is as good iif not better. The room correction is great. It really made my room sound much better. Yes, it is XT32. I think the Integra has the ability two run 2 subs I have had no glitches what so ever with the 80.2. So far I have no complaints at all about the 80.2. Although its size did force me to move some stuff around but that was not a big deal.


The reason I did not start a thread here is that it seemed like that was for people who were building rooms or had big killer setups already. In the past, I never really upgraded that much so it would have been a waste. I would have nothing to post for awhile. Even now I am almost done. I really don't have anything "major" left to do. But I may, who knows. I will keep you updated on the surrounds.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> First, if you remember I was coming from a Halo C2 and an Esoteric universal player. The Integra+OPPO is so much better then those two. I was worried because I did not want to lose the great 2ch I had. Now, the 2ch is as good iif not better. The room correction is great. It really made my room sound much better. Yes, it is XT32. I think the Integra has the ability two run 2 subs I have had no glitches what so ever with the 80.2. So far I have no complaints at all about the 80.2. Although its size did force me to move some stuff around but that was not a big deal.
> 
> 
> The reason I did not start a thread here is that it seemed like that was for people who were building rooms or had big killer setups already. In the past, I never really upgraded that much so it would have been a waste. I would have nothing to post for awhile. Even now I am almost done. I really don't have anything "major" left to do. But I may, who knows. I will keep you updated on the surrounds.



Mate your setup is a killer setup. You have an awesome sub awesome speakers a know top of the line pre amp, I think your setup definitely deserves to be here without a doubt.

If I decide to go that way I will be definitely interested in talking to that member also.


Cheers


----------



## MIkeDuke

Thanks Frank. Considering the small space I have to deal with, I am quite happy with how things turned out.


----------



## truckweb

That's exactly the same setup that I have!!! In my dreams I mean.....


Awesome Franin! Must be nice to watch a movie with your installation.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks Frank. Considering the small space I have to deal with, I am quite happy with how things turned out.



Let me know if you decide to start a thread Mike


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *truckweb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's exactly the same setup that I have!!! In my dreams I mean.....
> 
> 
> Awesome Franin! Must be nice to watch a movie with your installation.



Thanks truckweb.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19872775
> 
> 
> Let me know if you decide to start a thread Mike



Will do. Although it will be a "built" thread rather then a "build" thread







. Maybe this weekend I will put one up.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Will do. Although it will be a "built" thread rather then a "build" thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Maybe this weekend I will put one up.



Good stuff Mike!!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke* /forum/post/19869570
> 
> 
> First, if you remember I was coming from a Halo C2 and an Esoteric universal player. The Integra+OPPO is so much better then those two. I was worried because I did not want to lose the great 2ch I had. Now, the 2ch is as good iif not better. The room correction is great. It really made my room sound much better. Yes, it is XT32. I think the Integra has the ability two run 2 subs I have had no glitches what so ever with the 80.2. So far I have no complaints at all about the 80.2. Although its size did force me to move some stuff around but that was not a big deal.
> 
> 
> The reason I did not start a thread here is that it seemed like that was for people who were building rooms or had big killer setups already. In the past, I never really upgraded that much so it would have been a waste. I would have nothing to post for awhile. Even now I am almost done. I really don't have anything "major" left to do. But I may, who knows. I will keep you updated on the surrounds.



Well, they talked me into doing one (a real accomplishment, I might add), and I don't have that much going on. My setup isn't killer, and isn't even an HT, just a stereo with video capability added. So I think it would be reasonable to post a thread, if you desire.


----------



## craig john

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Franin* 
Mike thats awesome stuff you have great gear mate







Ive got to ask the Integra 80.2 has the XT 32 audyssey, height speakers and the Reon chip correct? I was looking at that amp and thats we are trying to get for updates for the Denon AVP A1HD.

How is the pre-amp like? Whats the pros and cons? I tell you it very tempting. How do you find the Oppo? Going through the DVDO my Oppo BD 80 gives me nothing but trouble but the rest of the blu ray players are fine.


Ive bought the AS-EQ1 sub eq awhile back it does what your XT32 does for your subs. Its awesome unfortunately the Denon has the standard audyssey but the thing is know ever since I got 4 subs the before graph shows very close to a flat response on the Audyssey(Im running the 4 subs as one, 7.1). So I really don't need the As-eq1 any more the beauty of the AVP is I can run 3 subs as One( by assigning them all as sub 1) on the AVP and run the 4th as a Slave something that Im thinking about.


Definitely let me know your thoughts on the Integra 80.2


Btw what dont you start a thread here?










Cheers
Hi Frank,


Mike PM'd me and suggested I look in on your thread. That is one terrific system you have there. I knew you had the JL subs, but I wasn't totally familiar with your system until checking in here. Well done, my friend!


Mike said you may have some interest in the Integra DHC-80.2. Having recently switched to the 80.2, and having helped Mike integrate his 80.2 into his system, I can offer you some thoughts on this pre/pro. Since we haven't talked in a while, (our last conversations being on the F113 thread), let me give you a little background on my recent HT experiences.


I moved from a pair of JL Audio F112's to a 3-some of Seaton Sound Submersives. For a pre/pro, I have moved from an Onkyo Pro PR-SC885 to the Integra DHC-80.2. I posted a lengthy description of the integration process in the Submersive thread. You may find it of interest:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post19446901 

(I describe the rest of my system there also.)


In your system, you could run all 4 subs off one output, or you could gang the two subs in the front on one output and the two in the back on the other output. If the front two are at a dissimilar distance to the LP than the back two, I would suggest ganging them on separate outputs. That would allow Audyssey to set their distances separately and time them correctly.


Actually, you may already have your AS-EQ1 set up this way, and if so, I would not expect any significant change in the sound from the subs. However, I think the biggest benefit of Audyssey XT32 comes in the bass correction of the *speakers*. XT32 has 32 times the resolution for the mains over XT. The subs produce the DEEP bass, but the speakers produce the upper bass and the bass harmonics. It is this range where the bass *sound quality* resides. The improvement in the correction in this range is significant, audible, and, in my and Mike's systems, clearly beneficial.


The other thing XT32 improved in my system was the application of the Audyssey Target Curve in the higher frequencies. XT in the 885 always made the high's sound a little "recessed." XT32 in the 80.2 made the high's *sparkle*.







(I think the better DAC's and other components in the 80.2 might have helped also.) I can't speak to whether this would be an improvement in your system over your Denon, but I think Mike found that the beryllium tweeters in his JM Lab's speakers benefited from XT32's correction.


One surprising upgrade for me has been the improvement in video quality going through the pre/pro. The image is definitely sharper and colors seem more saturated. There are some fairly extensive video processing capabilities in there also, but I'm not currently using them. I need to get my video calibrator friend back over here to see if he can optimize the image even a little more.


I can only imagine how good your system looks and sounds right now. The pictures in the OP certainly look superb! (I especially like the bass trap covering half the door! It shows where your priorities lie!







) If you decide to go with the 80.2, I would definitely be interested in your thoughts.


Good luck and enjoy that system!










Craig


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john* /forum/post/19874860
> 
> 
> Hi Frank,
> 
> 
> Mike PM'd me and suggested I look in on your thread. That is one terrific system you have there. I knew you had the JL subs, but I wasn't totally familiar with your system until checking in here. Well done, my friend!
> 
> 
> Mike said you may have some interest in the Integra DHC-80.2. Having recently switched to the 80.2, and having helped Mike integrate his 80.2 into his system, I can offer you some thoughts on this pre/pro. Since we haven't talked in a while, (our last conversations being on the F113 thread), let me give you a little background on my recent HT experiences.
> 
> 
> I moved from a pair of JL Audio F112's to a 3-some of Seaton Sound Submersives. For a pre/pro, I have moved from an Onkyo Pro PR-SC885 to the Integra DHC-80.2. I posted a lengthy description of the integration process in the Submersive thread. You may find it of interest:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post19446901
> 
> (I describe the rest of my system there also.)
> 
> 
> In your system, you could run all 4 subs off one output, or you could gang the two subs in the front on one output and the two in the back on the other output. If the front two are at a dissimilar distance to the LP than the back two, I would suggest ganging them on separate outputs. That would allow Audyssey to set their distances separately and time them correctly.
> 
> 
> Actually, you may already have your AS-EQ1 set up this way, and if so, I would not expect any significant change in the sound from the subs. However, I think the biggest benefit of Audyssey XT32 comes in the bass correction of the *speakers*. XT32 has 32 times the resolution for the mains over XT. The subs produce the DEEP bass, but the speakers produce the upper bass and the bass harmonics. It is this range where the bass *sound quality* resides. The improvement in the correction in this range is significant, audible, and, in my and Mike's systems, clearly beneficial.
> 
> 
> The other thing XT32 improved in my system was the application of the Audyssey Target Curve in the higher frequencies. XT in the 885 always made the high's sound a little "recessed." XT32 in the 80.2 made the high's *sparkle*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I think the better DAC's and other components in the 80.2 might have helped also.) I can't speak to whether this would be an improvement in your system over your Denon, but I think Mike found that the beryllium tweeters in his JM Lab's speakers benefited from XT32's correction.
> 
> 
> One surprising upgrade for me has been the improvement in video quality going through the pre/pro. The image is definitely sharper and colors seem more saturated. There are some fairly extensive video processing capabilities in there also, but I'm not currently using them. I need to get my video calibrator friend back over here to see if he can optimize the image even a little more.
> 
> 
> I can only imagine how good your system looks and sounds right now. The pictures in the OP certainly look superb! (I especially like the bass trap covering half the door! It shows where your priorities lie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) If you decide to go with the 80.2, I would definitely be interested in your thoughts.
> 
> 
> Good luck and enjoy that system!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig



Thank you Craig for posting I had a look at the link you posted and was very helpful. I have to say im very impressed with you system fantastic throughout. Know thats a job well done my friend.










If I dont get the desired upgrade for the Denon AVP-A1HD I will be seriously thinking about the 80.2 because its not just the subs but the rest of the speakers too as you have noted that will benefit. Can the 80.2 with 2 subs out work as one? I know with the Denon AVP A1HD I can assign Sub 2 as sub 1 and sub 3 as sub 1 so they all work together as sub 1.


There is one question to you and Mike that if I do decide to get it is where am I able to purchase one of these units in the states? I rang up yesterday over here and they wanted close $5500AU and I was told its much cheaper in the U.S.


But thank you Craig and Mike for your help, you guys are great with amazing systems


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19878246
> 
> 
> Thank you Craig for posting I had a look at the link you posted and was very helpful. I have to say im very impressed with you system fantastic throughout. Know thats a job well done my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I dont get the desired upgrade for the Denon AVP-A1HD I will be seriously thinking about the 80.2 because its not just the subs but the rest of the speakers too as you have noted that will benefit. Can the 80.2 with 2 subs out work as one? I know with the Denon AVP A1HD I can assign Sub 2 as sub 1 and sub 3 as sub 1 so they all work together as sub 1.



AFAIK, you can't assign both subs-outs as one sub. Each sub-out has it's own level and distance setting. This is advantageous, especially if you have one sub-pair that is equidistant and another sub-pair that is equidistant, but each sub-pair is a different distance than the other sub-pair, (which is how your system appears to be set up.) You seem like a perfect candidate for dual sub outputs. I don't know why you would want to run them all as one sub.


Nonetheless, if you really want to, you can always connect all the subs to one output. With your subs, you can set one sub as the Master, and daisy-chain all the others as "Slaves". Or your could just "Y" all the subs off one output. You would give up separate levels and distances, but you could certainly do it this way.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19878246
> 
> 
> There is one question to you and Mike that if I do decide to get it is where am I able to purchase one of these units in the states? I rang up yesterday over here and they wanted close $5500AU and I was told its much cheaper in the U.S.
> 
> 
> But thank you Craig and Mike for your help, you guys are great with amazing systems



Have you looked into the Onkyo SC5508? It's virtually the same unit as the Integra DHC-80.2. It might be available locally for a more reasonable price.


Craig


----------



## MIkeDuke

Frank, if you click on that link now, it will bring you to a system that have here.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> AFAIK, you can't assign both subs-outs as one sub. Each sub-out has it's own level and distance setting. This is advantageous, especially if you have one sub-pair that is equidistant and another sub-pair that is equidistant, but each sub-pair is a different distance than the other sub-pair, (which is how your system appears to be set up.) You seem like a perfect candidate for dual sub outputs. I don't know why you would want to run them all as one sub.
> 
> 
> Nonetheless, if you really want to, you can always connect all the subs to one output. With your subs, you can set one sub as the Master, and daisy-chain all the others as "Slaves". Or your could just "Y" all the subs off one output. You would give up separate levels and distances, but you could certainly do it this way.
> 
> 
> Have you looked into the Onkyo SC5508? It's virtually the same unit as the Integra DHC-80.2. It might be available locally for a more reasonable price.
> 
> 
> Craig



Correct me if I'm wrong but running them on a dual sub output gives you an increase of 6db?


----------



## BrolicBeast

My jaw dropped when i saw the Focals, but those JL Fathoms took the cake. This goes in the top-5 theaters I've seen thus far.


----------



## Franin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* 
My jaw dropped when i saw the Focals, but those JL Fathoms took the cake. This goes in the top-5 theaters I've seen thus far.
Thank you BrolicBeast.


----------



## ddgtr

Frank, what's cooking my man!! You've been a bit quiet lately. Hope all is well. Have you made any changes to your sub config??


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Frank, what's cooking my man!! You've been a bit quiet lately. Hope all is well. Have you made any changes to your sub config??



Hey ddgtr how have you been? Are you still upgrading?


All good in my end (enjoying watching movies ) just know waiting till August/September for the AVP upgrade which includes the height channels.


----------



## Franin

Hi all I'm curious if you have any light recommendations.


I'm using 4 down lights at the moment and every know and then even with some good deep bass ( remember the whole 4 subs are calibrated in total at 75db together) there is still quite a bit of pressure which are making my lights pop out. 2 are already now broken so I'm interested to know what you folk use that's stops the lights from shaking and popping out from the ceiling.


Thanks.


----------



## ddgtr

Frank,


I just saw your post! Man, I wish I had your problem!!

















Seriously now, it's the first time I hear about this. Is it your 4 "can" lights in the ceiling? Do the light bulbs pop, like the filament breaks or do the bulbs actually break?


How about using dimmable LED's? They're expensive, at least here in the states (about $40 for a dimmable one) but they might take care of your problem.


----------



## hikarate

Ha I missed this as well. That is the coolest A/V problem I have ever heard of. I guess that is the price of getting your bass right.


----------



## Frohlich

I have a similar problem. Women's clothes always come off at my house...I tell them it is the bass


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20197328
> 
> 
> Frank,
> 
> 
> I just saw your post! Man, I wish I had your problem!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously now, it's the first time I hear about this. Is it your 4 "can" lights in the ceiling? Do the light bulbs pop, like the filament breaks or do the bulbs actually break?
> 
> 
> How about using dimmable LED's? They're expensive, at least here in the states (about $40 for a dimmable one) but they might take care of your problem.



Hey ddgtr, what happens is the small halogen lights pop out from there fittings and fall snapping the wire. I dont understand how it could do it but it has on the two.


I'm going to look into the led dimmables. Thank you.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hikarate* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess that is the price of getting your bass right.



Lol that what my wife said


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frohlich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a similar problem. Women's clothes always come off at my house...I tell them it is the bass










I wish I had that problem.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Frank, installed my new Chorus 705v's this weekend with some help from some friends of mine. I think they are way better then the Polk surrounds. With Audyssey they really blend nicely with my other speakers.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Frank, installed my new Chorus 705v's this weekend with some help from some friends of mine. I think they are way better then the Polk surrounds. With Audyssey they really blend nicely with my other speakers.



I thought they will good stuff Mike.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ddgtr, what happens is the small halogen lights pop out from there fittings and fall snapping the wire. I dont understand how it could do it but it has on the two.
> 
> 
> I'm going to look into the led dimmables. Thank you.



You are such a rock star! That's just awesome!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a rock star! That's just awesome!



Lol I wouldn't go as far as saying rockstar.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I wouldn't go as far as saying rockstar.



I would. You big shooter!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I would. You big shooter!



More frustrated than anything with these lights.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> More frustrated than anything with these lights.



Mate, you have Industrial Light & Magic on speed dial. Call 'em up and have Georgie whip you up some super lights. LFE tested!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, you have Industrial Light & Magic on speed dial. Call 'em up and have Georgie whip you up some super lights. LFE tested!



Bugger that! Id rather have padme ( natalie portman )in nickers and a short top on a ladder changing my light


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Bugger that! Id rather have padme ( natalie portman )in nickers and a short top on a ladder changing my light



Lol. Yeah that would be cool.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Yeah that would be cool.



Too cool


----------



## Franin

I had to add a new server rack for my blu ray players as my wife required the rest of the space. The photo was taken on an iphone so its not the best something quick and simple.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20228804
> 
> 
> Bugger that! Id rather have padme ( natalie portman )in nickers and a short top on a ladder changing my light



Who wouldn't







. Great update to the front page with all of your gear. Still, a most impressive system. I have seen a big screen done right and I understand why people love them.


----------



## prepress

Ah, there's a Furman Reference in the rack. Is that the SPR 20i? I have one and think it's great.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ah, there's a Furman Reference in the rack. Is that the SPR 20i? I have one and think it's great.



Yes but mine is the reference 16Ei 240 v version. Over here there labelled different to what they are in the U.S.


Your right they are great I used to own another brand( won't mention it ) and had a power issue where it came on and off fast and blew the fuses of my two fathoms. I actually contacted them because they stated if anything gets damaged while plugged into there unit they will cover. Guess what? They didn't do anything and came up with heaps of excuses they did not want to know I told them the price of how much the fathoms are worth over here and they ran like mice getting chased by a cat. They were sharks went they want your business though. That particular brand was meant to stop that from happening but it didn't and then I was introduced to the Furman. It's done it's job well ever since.


I highly recommend it as at times we have some funny power issues which the Furman is able to do it's duty well.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20238825
> 
> 
> Yes but mine is the reference 16Ei 240 v version. Over here there labelled different to what they are in the U.S.
> 
> 
> Your right they are great *I used to own another brand( won't mention it )* and had a power issue where it came on and off fast and blew the fuses of my two fathoms. I actually contacted them because they stated if anything gets damaged while plugged into there unit they will cover. Guess what? They didn't do anything and came up with heaps of excuses they did not want to know I told them the price of how much the fathoms are worth over here and they ran like mice getting chased by a cat. They were sharks went they want your business though. That particular brand was meant to stop that from happening but it didn't and then I was introduced to the Furman. It's done it's job well ever since.
> 
> 
> I highly recommend it as at times we have some funny power issues which the Furman is able to do it's duty well.



You can't open the can and not spill the beans.







Seriously, that sucks how you were treated by that company.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You can't open the can and not spill the beans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, that sucks how you were treated by that company.



Not too worry you won't be able to purchase it over the U.S. They don't sell there conditioners in the U.S. It's all 220-240v anyway.

But your right it does suck.


----------



## AuralXTC

Franin, awesome looking room and amazing system!


Let me preface this by saying TL;DR (just in case you mentioned it already







)


Mind if I ask what type/brand of acoustic paneling/bass trapping you used? It looks pretty nice. I don't think it's Auralex as it looks classier and more heavy duty than their stuff, but looks like it's still foam type material. Would I be correct in this assumption? How do you feel about its performance in your room?


Are those corner bass traps (in rear of room) full corner bass traps or just a panel floating across the corner with gap behind? I assume full corner like the ones on the floor between mains and subs and in the front corners?


Cheers!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AuralXTC* /forum/post/20285765
> 
> 
> Franin, awesome looking room and amazing system!
> 
> 
> Let me preface this by saying TL;DR (just in case you mentioned it already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Mind if I ask what type/brand of acoustic paneling/bass trapping you used? It looks pretty nice. I don't think it's Auralex as it looks classier and more heavy duty than their stuff, but looks like it's still foam type material. Would I be correct in this assumption? How do you feel about its performance in your room?
> 
> 
> Are those corner bass traps (in rear of room) full corner bass traps or just a panel floating across the corner with gap behind? I assume full corner like the ones on the floor between mains and subs and in the front corners?
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Hi AuralXTC

First thank you.


The room treatment was done by a HAA calibrator a few years back. Your right it is foam and the bass traps are full corner bass traps. You can tell the difference before and after it's definitely a night and day difference and the improved so much.

I definitely recommend it.


----------



## AuralXTC

Any idea who makes them? Or were they custom built/ordered by the HAA calibrator?


If so, could you include a link (if you have one) in your reply. Thanks.


Cheers!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AuralXTC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any idea who makes them? Or were they custom built/ordered by the HAA calibrator?
> 
> 
> If so, could you include a link (if you have one) in your reply. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Sorry I forgot to mention that on iPhone There from ultrafonic
http://www.ultrafonic.com.au/Shop/fi...-Treatment.htm


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20238825
> 
> 
> Yes but mine is the reference 16Ei 240 v version. Over here there labelled different to what they are in the U.S.
> 
> 
> Your right they are great I used to own another brand( won't mention it ) and had a power issue where it came on and off fast and blew the fuses of my two fathoms. I actually contacted them because they stated if anything gets damaged while plugged into there unit they will cover. Guess what? They didn't do anything and came up with heaps of excuses they did not want to know I told them the price of how much the fathoms are worth over here and they ran like mice getting chased by a cat. They were sharks went they want your business though. That particular brand was meant to stop that from happening but it didn't and then I was introduced to the Furman. It's done it's job well ever since.
> 
> 
> I highly recommend it as at times we have some funny power issues which the Furman is able to do it's duty well.



Yes, the 247 voltage reading is a dead giveaway now that I look at it closer.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20286967
> 
> 
> Yes, the 247 voltage reading is a dead giveaway now that I look at it closer.



It cuts out at 251v


----------



## prepress

Here is a question. If you have cable or satellite service, are you running the coax it through the Furman? And if so, have you noticed a loss of channels? I'd been dealing with a notorious ground loop problem which I've solved, but using the current filter on my cable line I find a channel or two is sensitive to the operating frequencies of my current filtering device.


Thanks.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is a question. If you have cable or satellite service, are you running the coax it through the Furman? And if so, have you noticed a loss of channels? I'd been dealing with a notorious ground loop problem which I've solved, but using the current filter on my cable line I find a channel or two is sensitive to the operating frequencies of my current filtering device.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Sorry prepress I don't use cable or satellite service.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20287448
> 
> 
> Sorry prepress I don't use cable or satellite service.



I wouldn't, except that the reception here is lousy. I think I'll try the Furman anyway.


----------



## Franin

I ve just purchased the Oppo B93 region A I would like any suggestion on what other player I should get rid of. I'm getting rid of the Sony but I'm also thinking the Philips. I have more region A movies than I do Region B.


Btw a special thanks to wabo for making me buy it







.


----------



## Waboman

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Franin* 
I ve just purchased the Oppo B93 region A I would like any suggestion on what other player I should get rid of. I'm getting rid of the Sony but I'm also thinking the Philips. I have more region A movies than I do Region B.


Btw a special thanks to wabo for making me buy it







.
Congrats on your new BDP-93.







So what does that make now, 84 or 85 BD players for you? You're like a one man video store. Franin's A/V Emporium.







Get rid of both the Sony & Phillips. You no longer need them.


I'm here to help.


----------



## Franin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Waboman*
Congrats on your new BDP-93.







So what does that make now, 84 or 85 BD players for you? You're like a one man video store. Franin's A/V Emporium.







Get rid of both the Sony & Phillips. You no longer need them.


I'm here to help.








Thanks Wabo it's the panasonic that will go I had a mate today who wanted to buy it. Change of plans again the Sony will stay and the philips will go.


----------



## ddgtr

Frank, congrats on the new toy! Be sure to post your impressions once you get it!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20308365
> 
> 
> Frank, congrats on the new toy! Be sure to post your impressions once you get it!



Thanks Dan its been a hard decision to see which 2 players didnt make the cut.


Just to let everyone know Wabo started this he told me about the Sony BDP-5000ES which is great but my interest were more towards the Oppo 93.


----------



## ddgtr

Wabo stands guilty as charged!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wabo stands guilty as charged!



He'd plea not guilty! Deny all involvement.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20307780
> 
> 
> Thanks Wabo it's the panasonic that will go I had a mate today who wanted to buy it. Change of plans again the Sony will stay and the philips will go.



You're making my head spin.







So it's the Panny that didn't make the cut? When does your Oppo 93 arrive?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20308474
> 
> 
> Thanks Dan its been a hard decision to see which 2 players didnt make the cut.
> 
> 
> Just to let everyone know Wabo started this he told me about the Sony BDP-5000ES which is great but my interest were more towards the Oppo 93.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20308568
> 
> 
> Wabo stands guilty as charged!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20308578
> 
> 
> He'd plea not guilty! Deny all involvement.



Lol. It's a tough crowd.







But I'm innocent, Judge. Innocent I tell you.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You're making my head spin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's the Panny that didn't make the cut? When does your Oppo 93 arrive?



It's been sent, hopefully next week.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. It's a tough crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm innocent, Judge. Innocent I tell you.



Ted Bundy also said he wasn't guilty.

You've got guilty written all over you


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20315862
> 
> 
> Ted Bundy also said he wasn't guilty.
> 
> You've got guilty written all over you



Thanks for the comparison to Ted Bundy, Charles Manson.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20315860
> 
> 
> It's been sent, hopefully next week.



Big shooter, Franin, moving into the Oppo world.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comparison to Ted Bundy, Charles Manson.



Lol no probs buddy.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Big shooter, Franin, moving into the Oppo world.



Just trying to live the wabo life.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20315890
> 
> 
> Lol no probs buddy.



What are friends for?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> What are friends for?



Exactly.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20315893
> 
> 
> Just trying to live the wabo life.



Good luck with that. You'll need to trade your HT in for a supermarket special HTiB and start putting your Vegemite on expired white bread. Welcome to the Wabo world. It's pretty sad.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that. You'll need to trade your HT in for a supermarket special HTiB and start putting your Vegemite on expired white bread. Welcome to the Wabo world. It's pretty sad.



Wabo is Mr modesty folks!! Wabo has one of the best setups in AVS and he's comparing it too a HTiB.


Its like comparing a Ferrari to a Ford Fiesta.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Wabo is Mr modesty folks!! Wabo has one of the best setups in AVS and he's comparing it too a HTiB.
> 
> 
> Its like comparing a Ferrari to a Ford Fiesta.



Lol. I better put my boots on. It's getting deep in here.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. I better put my boots on. It's getting deep in here.



No need for boots wabo it's all true.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> No need for boots wabo it's all true.



True as unicorns & leprechauns.










Now the Franin IMAX is a whole other level. I dare say it's the Ferrari of HTs.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> True as unicorns & leprechauns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Now the Franin IMAX is a whole other level. I dare say it's the Ferrari of HTs.



Not even close wabo one can only wish.


----------



## Franin

Received my Oppo bDP-93 today. Have to add it into my server rack, actually redoing most of it and hopefully take better pics than what I did with my flimsy camera


----------



## hikarate

Gratz, look forward to the pics!


----------



## Franin

My new Oppo




















plus I added some new photos hopefully better than before.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Very nice addition Frank. I am still quite happy with the 83. Plus, I am planning on getting new chairs and replacing my couch. I need to be space concious do I am getting some very nice Lazy-Boy recliners in leather. Not top of the line I know, but they are comfy and will not dominate the room like some of the other ones would. But your room keeps getting better and better.

And I have to agree about Waboman's system. I have taken a look at it a few times and it looks great every time I see it. Just like yours Frank. Makes me wish I had a bigger room







. But I make do with what I have.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Very nice addition Frank. I am still quite happy with the 83. Plus, I am planning on getting new chairs and replacing my couch. I need to be space concious do I am getting some very nice Lazy-Boy recliners in leather. Not top of the line I know, but they are comfy and will not dominate the room like some of the other ones would. But your room keeps getting better and better.
> 
> And I have to agree about Waboman's system. I have taken a look at it a few times and it looks great every time I see it. Just like yours Frank. Makes me wish I had a bigger room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But I make do with what I have.



Lazy-boys are nice Mike. I'm looking also replacing my theatre seats also I want individual ones Ive had enough of the ones that connect together. Anyway mine have nearly had it the cushioning has lost it's comfort. I can live with it for know but it soon has to go. The best time for me to change is when they offer us the upgrades for the Denon AVP and then I can redo audyssey that one time.


Let us know how you go with your Lazy Boys Mike.


----------



## prepress

So is that a 93 _and_ 95 in the rack? How do you have them configured?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So is that a 93 and 95 in the rack? How do you have them configured?



Just the 93 and 83. I have the 83 running as region B and the 93 as Region A. All going through the Duo. Prepress how is your Duo going by the way? I'm still waiting to see if we will get another update.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20336470
> 
> 
> Lazy-boys are nice Mike. I'm looking also replacing my theatre seats also I want individual ones Ive had enough of the ones that connect together. Anyway mine have nearly had it the cushioning has lost it's comfort. I can live with it for know but it soon has to go. The best time for me to change is when they offer us the upgrades for the Denon AVP and then I can redo audyssey that one time.
> 
> 
> Let us know how you go with your Lazy Boys Mike.



When I get them, I will let you know how they are. I know brands like Cinematech and Acoustic Smart and Berkline are more of the "traditional" style, these will fit my room and will allow me to put a little table in between them.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> When I get them, I will let you know how they are. I know brands like Cinematech and Acoustic Smart and Berkline are more of the "traditional" style, these will fit my room and will allow me to put a little table in between them.



I've heard of Berkline but the other 2 I haven't. Lazy-Boys is quite popular here but can be very expensive.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20336570
> 
> 
> I've heard of Berkline but the other 2 I haven't. Lazy-Boys is quite popular here but can be very expensive.



Acoustic Smart
http://www.acousticsmart.com/home.html 

Very nice but expensive

Cinematech
http://www.mycinematech.com/seating_main.php 

Acoustic Innovations
http://www.acousticinnovations.com/ 

Those are three big companies although there are others that also look cool.

Check out this link
http://www.diy-home-theater-design.c...facturers.html 

Some of the ones I mentioned and some other brands. I really like the look of that Elite company.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Oh Nice!!!!! Glad to see I"m not the only crazy one with two Oppos in the rack!!!


----------



## Franin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*
Acoustic Smart
http://www.acousticsmart.com/home.html 

Very nice but expensive

Cinematech
http://www.mycinematech.com/seating_main.php 

Acoustic Innovations
http://www.acousticinnovations.com/ 

Those are three big companies although there are others that also look cool.

Check out this link
http://www.diy-home-theater-design.c...facturers.html 

Some of the ones I mentioned and some other brands. I really like the look of that Elite company.
Thanks Mike


----------



## Franin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*
Oh Nice!!!!! Glad to see I"m not the only crazy one with two Oppos in the rack!!!
Yep your not the only one who is crazy. The question is who is crazier? Just 2 Oppos in a rack or 2 Oppos, 2 Denon 2500,1 Sony Bdp 550 and 1 Denon 2010 all in the same rack? Make matters worse I got rid one because I thought 7 was taking it too far


----------



## BrolicBeast

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Franin* 
Yep your not the only one who is crazy. The question is who is crazier? Just 2 Oppos in a rack or 2 Oppos, 2 Denon 2500,1 Sony Bdp 550 and 1 Denon 2010 all in the same rack? Make matters worse I got rid one because I thought 7 was taking it too far








lol you win the crazy contest!!! Franin is #winning. lol....just out of curiosity, why the double Denons?


----------



## Franin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*
lol you win the crazy contest!!! Franin is #winning. lol....just out of curiosity, why the double Denons?
Thank you for the nutter championship










One is region A the other Region B. I think there great both being transport players. I wish more players were like that.


----------



## Waboman

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Franin*
Thank you for the nutter championship








It was well deserved.


----------



## Franin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Waboman*
It was well deserved.








Had to take it off you Waboman, you won it for the last 3 years


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20336520
> 
> 
> Just the 93 and 83. I have the 83 running as region B and the 93 as Region A. All going through the Duo. Prepress how is your Duo going by the way? I'm still waiting to see if we will get another update.



The Australian version of the 83's design appears to be different from the US version. It looks more like the US 95.


I've had nothing to complain about with my Duo. My last update was the one immediately proceeding the one with 3D capability; I forget the version. Perhaps I'll revisit to see what it does and update anyway. Before I sent it out for repair I reset my 83 for Source Direct output as opposed to Auto (that was problematic with the EDGE, as there were aspect ratio issues). The Duo's on Auto already, and though there's no indication there's a problem with both it and the player on Auto, why not set things up more simply? Maybe I'll set my 09 the same.


I've also had no/very few HDCP messages since I began turning the Duo on immediately after my display, rather than waiting for the display (and cable box) to come on first.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20338257
> 
> 
> Oh Nice!!!!! Glad to see I"m not the only crazy one with two Oppos in the rack!!!


None of us two-player folks are crazy! In my case the players serve different purposes, as do Franin's and, I would imagine, yours. Two players make our setups look more serious, that's all







.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The Australian version of the 83's design appears to be different from the US version. It looks more like the US 95.
> 
> 
> I've had nothing to complain about with my Duo. My last update was the one immediately proceeding the one with 3D capability; I forget the version. Perhaps I'll revisit to see what it does and update anyway. Before I sent it out for repair I reset my 83 for Source Direct output as opposed to Auto (that was problematic with the EDGE, as there were aspect ratio issues). The Duo's on Auto already, and though there's no indication there's a problem with both it and the player on Auto, why not set things up more simply? Maybe I'll set my 09 the same.
> 
> 
> I've also had no/very few HDCP messages since I began turning the Duo on immediately after my display, rather than waiting for the display (and cable box) to come on first.



I have the BDP 80 prepress, I also bought that from the states, beauty about it's multi region free.


It's good to see the Duo has done well, I initially had problems with the oppo bdp 80 and the duo than I found the culprit which was the hdmi lead. The lead was only 1m long and I was told you should have no issues with 1m long cables, but they were wrong.


I haven't updated with the 3D passthrough as I saw no need at this present moment. I dread typing in all the CMS info the day I do.


Btw you and your family have a lovey Easter.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20343322
> 
> 
> I have the BDP 80 prepress, I also bought that from the states, beauty about it's multi region free.
> 
> 
> It's good to see the Duo has done well, I initially had problems with the oppo bdp 80 and the duo than I found the culprit which was the hdmi lead. The lead was only 1m long and I was told you should have no issues with 1m long cables, but they were wrong.
> 
> 
> I haven't updated with the 3D passthrough as I saw no need at this present moment. I dread typing in all the CMS info the day I do.
> 
> 
> Btw you and your family have a lovey Easter.



I noted that problem with my cable box. Using a short (.5) HDMI increased dropouts and the like. I went back to a longer cable, and the problem mostly went away (the cable company is still a source for these). I'm not sure if I actually need the CMS, as I have an ISF-calibrated set. Would it be mandatory for you to use the CMS feature? Then 3D is a bigger headache than I thought.


And as for Easter, may you and yours have a happy Easter as well. I have no family here (Tennessee, Illinois and Texas), but trust their Easter will be blessed







.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20344248
> 
> 
> . Would it be mandatory for you to use the CMS feature? Then 3D is a bigger headache than I thought.



Very much so!!



> Quote:
> I have no family here (Tennessee, Illinois and Texas), but trust their Easter will be blessed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Im sure it will







Don't eat too much Easter eggs


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20344294
> 
> 
> Very much so!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure it will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't eat too much Easter eggs



I won't eat any! Even if I do have eggs, they won't be Easter eggs for sure.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20344386
> 
> 
> I won't eat any! Even if I do have eggs, they won't be Easter eggs for sure.



Don't worry my kids will compenaste for most of us, with a big family they are sure to get plenty of Easter eggs. I'll have to be on chocolate patrol so they don't eat too much or I'm going to have a tough busy night.


----------



## hikarate

Franin your extremely friendly happy Easters to everyone this morning made my day. Also thanks for including me on the list. This also looks like a good place to do a general Happy Easter to everyone else!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hikarate* /forum/post/20344509
> 
> 
> Franin your extremely friendly happy Easters to everyone this morning made my day. Also thanks for including me on the list. This also looks like a good place to do a general Happy Easter to everyone else!



Your welcome my friend







I wish I could to all but I did to the members that Im familiar with.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20344400
> 
> 
> Don't worry my kids will compenaste for most of us, with a big family they are sure to get plenty of Easter eggs. I'll have to be on chocolate patrol so they don't eat too much or I'm going to have a tough busy night.



I hope it's dark chocolate, at least.


----------



## Waboman

Happy Easter, buddy!










Make sure you display your A/V nutter championship trophy for all your family to see. As they know, it was well deserved.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Happy Easter, buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you display your A/V nutter championship trophy for all your family to see. As they know, it was well deserved.



Will do buddy I'll even have a speech prepared. You'll get a mention.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Hi Frank, I also hope that you and your family have a great Aussie Easter. It must be early AM there. Hope it is great weather this Sunday morning. Did you hear the story over here where they want to make Easter Political Correct. They want everyone to say "Spring Spheres" instead of Easter Egg. What a crock of $h1t eh m8? Enjoy my friend and hope you get a chance this weekend to crank up the quad subs.


----------



## Franin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*
Hi Frank, I also hope that you and your family have a great Aussie Easter. It must be early AM there. Hope it is great weather this Sunday morning. Did you hear the story over here where they want to make Easter Political Correct. They want everyone to say "Spring Spheres" instead of Easter Egg. What a crock of $h1t eh m8? Enjoy my friend and hope you get a chance this weekend to crank up the quad subs.
Thank you HTG. No I never heard the story but why would they want to do that? Why can't people leave things be










Have a great Easter my friend.


----------



## ddgtr

Frank, congrats on the new Oppo and Happy Easter! Are you doing anything special?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Frank, congrats on the new Oppo and Happy Easter! Are you doing anything special?



Thanks ddgtr.

Family my friend today at my parents tonight at the inlaws


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/20346433
> 
> 
> Hi Frank, I also hope that you and your family have a great Aussie Easter. It must be early AM there. Hope it is great weather this Sunday morning. Did you hear the story over here where they want to make Easter Political Correct. They want everyone to say "Spring Spheres" instead of Easter Egg. What a crock of $h1t eh m8? Enjoy my friend and hope you get a chance this weekend to crank up the quad subs.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20346898
> 
> 
> Thank you HTG. No I never heard the story but why would they want to do that? Why can't people leave things be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Easter my friend.



Let me start off by saying happy Easter.










Lol. I haven't heard of the "spring spheres." Although it doesn't surprise me. This political correctness craziness has gone off the deep end.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Let me start off by saying happy Easter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. I haven't heard of the "spring spheres." Although it doesn't surprise me. This political correctness craziness has gone off the deep end.



Sure has gone crazy. ! Thank you Waboman


----------



## BrolicBeast

Franinnnnn,


(In cool British Accent) Greetings Gov'nah. I bid thee a Happy Easter as well!!!


----------



## Osirus23

Very nice setup Frank!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Osirus23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Very nice setup Frank!



Thank you Osirus23. Hope you had a great Easter.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Franinnnnn,
> 
> 
> (In cool British Accent) Greetings Gov'nah. I bid thee a Happy Easter as well!!!



Thanks Gov'nor! Are you sure your not British intelligence


----------



## Franin

I have to say I ended up buying my daugher the ninetendo 3DS today and it have to admit it looks amazing. She has the dog game and it looks cool.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20367986
> 
> 
> I have to say I ended up buying my daugher the ninetendo 3DS today and it have to admit it looks amazing. She has the dog game and it looks cool.



A little foreshadowing of things to come in the Franin HT?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> A little foreshadowing of things to come in the Franin HT?



Unfortunately Franin HT isn't going 3D. I'm happy with the way things are currently going in 2D.


How about yourself Wabo?


----------



## Waboman

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Franin* 
Unfortunately Franin HT isn't going 3D. I'm happy with the way things are currently going in 2D.


How about yourself Wabo?
Lol. I give it a week until we're reading about the new 3D projector you just bought.










I'm still stuck in 1D.


----------



## Franin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Waboman*
Lol. I give it a week until we're reading about the new 3D projector you just bought.










I'm still stuck in 1D.
Not even close. I've bought a spare globe for my HD350 so when my proj hits 2000hrs I'll be replacing the globe. So it will be a long while yet unless JVC goes LED.


----------



## Waboman

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Franin* 
Not even close. I've bought a spare globe for my HD350 so when my proj hits 2000hrs I'll be replacing the globe. So it will be a long while yet unless JVC goes LED.
I'm approaching 2,000 hours on my bulb now.







I'm hoping to get at least another 500 hours out of it before I need to replace it. Think that's too much to ask?


----------



## Franin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Waboman*
I'm approaching 2,000 hours on my bulb now.







I'm hoping to get at least another 500 hours out of it before I need to replace it. Think that's too much to ask?
Nah youll be good. Btw eBay is where I found my globe cheap.


----------



## Waboman

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Franin* 
Nah youll be good. Btw eBay is where I found my globe cheap.
My fingers are crossed.







On eBay, huh? I get a little nervous with eBay sometimes. Is your spare bulb a JVC or an aftermarket?


----------



## grassy

Nice setup frank. But we all know that its the avp/poa combo that really matters














Kind regards


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grassy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nice setup frank. But we all know that its the avp/poa combo that really matters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards



Thanks grassy!










The AVP/POA is definitely number 1 in my system but every component matters. They all have there duties.


I'm awaiting my other OPPO BDP 93 - this one being multi region. Monday looks like will be the day. I was going to get rid of the 80 but I changed my mind. The Sony had to go.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20368149
> 
> 
> Unfortunately Franin HT isn't going 3D. I'm happy with the way things are currently going in 2D.
> 
> 
> How about yourself Wabo?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20368200
> 
> 
> Lol. I give it a week until we're reading about the new 3D projector you just bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still stuck in 1D.



Give you both enough time and I know you'll both eventually go 3D.










I originally though 3D was just a faddish thing until I saw what a good 3D presentation looks like. I was very impressed! So 3D is a definite for me. But unfortunately I can't get my 3D fix until later this year, as Samsung won't be releasing their 75 inch 3D LED until then.











Seth


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Give you both enough time and I know you'll both eventually go 3D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally though 3D was just a faddish thing until I saw what a good 3D presentation looks like. I was very impressed! So 3D is a definite for me. But unfortunately I can't get my 3D fix until later this year, as Samsung won't be releasing their 75 inch 3D LED until then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



I'm looking forward in reading your impressions Seth when you finally got it in action. I think Waboman will get 3D before me. I know hes right into 3D I know he will get the X3 Jvc very soon. One thing about Waboman he is very modest.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20372015
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward in reading your impressions Seth when you finally got it in action. I think Waboman will get 3D before me. I know hes right into 3D I know he will get the X3 Jvc very soon. One thing about Waboman he is very modest.



I will definitely let you guys know what I think of that new TV.







Yeah Jeff most likely does have his eye on that JVC X3.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20372015
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward in reading your impressions Seth when you finally got it in action. I think Waboman will get 3D before me. I know hes right into 3D I know he will get the X3 Jvc very soon. One thing about Waboman he is very modest.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/20372023
> 
> 
> I will definitely let you guys know what I think of that new TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Jeff most likely does have his eye on that JVC X3.



Lol. You guys are killing me. I can't keep up with you big shooters. I'm still spinning my wheels in 1D. Best I can do is live vicariously thru your 3D adventures.


Franin & Seth. I thought for sure you two would put a rush on your 3D displays so you can enjoy the royal wedding in all it's 3D splendor. But I bet you guys were invited to the wedding. I see how it is. Send me a postcard.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. You guys are killing me. I can't keep up with you big shooters. I'm still spinning my wheels in 1D. Best I can do is live vicariously thru your 3D adventures.
> 
> 
> Franin & Seth. I thought for sure you two would put a rush on your 3D displays so you can enjoy the royal wedding in all it's 3D splendor. But I bet you guys were invited to the wedding. I see how it is. Send me a postcard.



Spoken like a modest man. You'll be there before us Waboman. I can sense it your going to take your ht and become the 3D guru. Your new name will be Wabo3D. It's got a good ring to it.


Who's getting married, what wedding?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20372076
> 
> 
> Spoken like a modest man. You'll be there before us Waboman. I can sense it your going to take your ht and become the 3D guru. Your new name will be Wabo3D. It's got a good ring to it.
> 
> 
> Who's getting married, what wedding?



Some small affair over in jolly ol' England. I was watching the news and the groom hails from the Franin bloodline. I dunno though, being a commoner.


I just saw the trailer for the new Transformer movie. Optimus Prime has been replaced by Franin the Big Shoo-tor. Apparently, you transform into a 3D projector and screen.










My kids are already asking for the action figure and Lego set. Dad, can we have the new Franin Big Shoo-tor transformer toys?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Some small affair over in jolly ol' England. I was watching the news and the groom hails from the Franin bloodline. I dunno though, being a commoner.



You a commoner lol ha ha no way. Your too modest wabo. Tell them the truth your up there mixing it with the high society I was told you were dating the queen for awhile ( you liked older women she liked you because you had Mcintosh in your theatre), you were Bushs advisor in Home Theatre at the white house, I heard you got the party started. Cmon man were all friends here tell us how it's like mixing it with royalty and the Stars? One thing I like about you Wabo is you show us common folks that wether your high society ( like you ) and commonfolk ( like me) were all equal.



> Quote:
> I just saw the trailer for the new Transformer movie. Optimus Prime has been replaced by Franin the Big Shoo-tor. Apparently, you transform into a 3D projector and screen.
> 
> 
> My kids are already asking for the action figure and Lego set. Dad, can we have the new Franin Big Shoo-tor transformer toys?



Lol here to entertain buddy. When your bored, no exciting atmosphere at a function call Franin he will transform into a projector and screen. I work hard as a projector and screen to provide for my family of 12. While you play golf with tiger woods and micheal Jordan.


----------



## Franin

I'm know going to turn into a projector and screen and put on Snatch for a bunch ladies at a hens night.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20372977
> 
> 
> You a commoner lol ha ha no way. Your too modest wabo. Tell them the truth your up there mixing it with the high society I was told you were dating the queen for awhile ( you liked older women she liked you because you had Mcintosh in your theatre), you were Bushs advisor in Home Theatre at the white house, I heard you got the party started. Cmon man were all friends here tell us how it's like mixing it with royalty and the Stars? One thing I like about you Wabo is you show us common folks that wether your high society ( like you ) and commonfolk ( like me) were all equal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol here to entertain buddy. When your bored, no exciting atmosphere at a function call Franin he will transform into a projector and screen. I work hard as a projector and screen to provide for my family of 12. While you play golf with tiger woods and micheal Jordan.



What's up, Transformer Franin Big Shoo-tor?










Lol. I'm just living in the Franin Big Shoo-tor shadow.










I do however, have some tips for Tiger Woods and Michael Jordan.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20372983
> 
> 
> I'm know going to turn into a projector and screen and put on Snatch for a bunch ladies at a hens night.



So, did you get some snatch tonight?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I do however, have some tips for Tiger Woods and Michael Jordan.



I'm sure you do


----------



## Rodrigues_Brazil

Absolutely amazing aussie theater!










i am really impressed!


Congratulations!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrigues_Brazil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Absolutely amazing aussie theater!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am really impressed!
> 
> 
> Congratulations!



Thank you Rodrigues_Brazil


----------



## Franin

Should receive my Oppo BDP 93 multi region tommorrow. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Franin

Recieved my 2nd Oppo BD 93 today which has been set to multi region B


----------



## YoMaMa84

love the set-up. Perfect in every way


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YoMaMa84* /forum/post/20382884
> 
> 
> love the set-up. Perfect in every way



Thankyou YoMaMA84


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20383284
> 
> 
> Thankyou YoMaMA84



Congrats on the Oppo players! That new multi-region one is way cool! Look forward to you thoughts on it.



Seth


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20382683
> 
> 
> Recieved my 2nd Oppo BD 93 today which has been set to multi region B



So is that number 74 in your blu-ray arsenal?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20386794
> 
> 
> So is that number 74 in your blu-ray arsenal?



LOL I didn't realise you were a comedian


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20386799
> 
> 
> LOL I didn't realise you were a comedian



Nope. Just able to count your BD players from 1 to 74.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20386801
> 
> 
> Nope. Just able to count your BD players from 1 to 74.



lol your killing me you should do stand up comedy.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20386809
> 
> 
> lol your killing me you should do stand up comedy.



I'm here all week folks. Remember to tip your waitress.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here all week folks. Remember to tip your waitress.



[claps hands] well done move over Seinfeld Wabo3D is going to take comedy to the 3rd dimension.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the Oppo players! That new multi-region one is way cool! Look forward to you thoughts on it.
> 
> 
> Seth



Good players Seth! ( touchwood). Actually it was waboman who told me about these players in the beginning. He told me they were quick and pq was awesome. In wabos case he wanted it more for 3D ( he was getting ready for it ) while in mine I needed something that was better than my Sony and Panasonic with subtitle shift.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> [claps hands] well done move over Seinfeld Wabo3D is going to take comedy to the 3rd dimension.



Thanks, Senator Franin. I just received the invite to play your politicians, double-speak 3D seminar. I'm gonna have to decline. Sorry.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Good players Seth! ( touchwood). Actually it was waboman who told me about these players in the beginning. He told me they were quick and pq was awesome. In wabos case he wanted it more for 3D ( he was getting ready for it ) while in mine I needed something that was better than my Sony and Panasonic with subtitle shift.



Ah, I see Senator Franin is throwing around his double-speak again. Now enjoy your new 3D bluray player. What is this now? Number 74?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Senator Franin. I just received the invite to play your politicians, double-speak 3D seminar. I'm gonna have to decline. Sorry.
> 
> 
> Ah, I see Senator Franin is throwing around his double-speak again. Now enjoy your new 3D bluray player. What is this now? Number 74?



Thanks for the compliment buddy, no senator here. Just waiting to see your pics of your setup when you go 3D.


Number 74? My name is Frank.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20391203
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment buddy, no senator here. Just waiting to see your pics of your setup when you go 3D.
> 
> 
> Number 74? My name is Frank.



You're name is Senator Franin, soon to be gov'nor of Aus.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20391696
> 
> 
> You're name is Senator Franin, soon to be gov'nor of Aus.



Im getting my training from Schwarzenegger


----------



## Waboman

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Franin* 
Im getting my training from Schwarzenegger
From one gov'nor to another. Franin, the ultimate politician.


----------



## Franin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Waboman*
From one gov'nor to another. Franin, the ultimate politician.
Very true there even making a book.


----------



## Franin

Sold my Oppo BDP 80 yesterday. Hopefully should recieve the Sony BDP-S5000ES on Mon or Tues










Will have to update my Pic again.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20470662
> 
> 
> Sold my Oppo BDP 80 yesterday. Hopefully should recieve the Sony BDP-S5000ES on Mon or Tues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will have to update my Pic again.



That's a good unit from all accounts, and the one I was going to get originally. I didn't know they were still in production. What made you decide on that one?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20471056
> 
> 
> That's a good unit from all accounts, and the one I was going to get originally. I didn't know they were still in production. What made you decide on that one?



HI prepress me and waboman were discussing this player awhile back I was going to get one through this site but unfortunately I think they all sold out. I was luck to find some in another site at a steal which included delivery and I could not pass it up. They retail here for $2500AU I remember and the price I paid was 80% off the retail.


It all began with Waboman letting me know about the deal which was offered on this site and I wasnt able to get one out of they were sold out. Lucky for me I found some more and they were able to deliver to me to Australia.


There is some places that have some more and lucky for you guys your shipping will be bugger all. When I receive it I should be able to post some pics.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20470662
> 
> 
> Sold my Oppo BDP 80 yesterday. Hopefully should recieve the Sony BDP-S5000ES on Mon or Tues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will have to update my Pic again.



Congrats on the Sony BD player! That player is one impressive unit. Looking forward to the pics.










Enjoy!


----------



## Franin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ohyeah32*
Congrats on the Sony BD player! That player is one impressive unit. Looking forward to the pics.










Enjoy!
Thanks Seth looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## ddgtr

Frank, what is up!


Since you're the man when it comes to dvd players AND you live closer to Japan, I have a question for you: my friends and I are really geeked about the new 13 Assassins movie. I want to get it, but for some reason the international version is 15 minutes shorter and I want the original Japanese edition. Do you know anything about this, like what would be a good place to order it (the original Japan version) and if it has English subtitles? From what I understand, Australia is on a different region from Japan. Do you recommend a good, reliable (and reasonably priced) bluray player that can play all regions?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Frank, what is up!
> 
> 
> Since you're the man when it comes to dvd players AND you live closer to Japan, I have a question for you: my friends and I are really geeked about the new 13 Assassins movie. I want to get it, but for some reason the international version is 15 minutes shorter and I want the original Japanese edition. Do you know anything about this, like what would be a good place to order it (the original Japan version) and if it has English subtitles? From what I understand, Australia is on a different region from Japan. Do you recommend a good, reliable (and reasonably priced) bluray player that can play all regions?



Hey buddy how are you? I have to admit I'm not familiar with 13 Assassins but Japan is the same region as you guys.


I've used these guys before called yes Asia when I bought a region A ps3 ( it was awhile ago ) and they were quite good.


Here's the link hope it helps.

http://www.yesasia.com/global/13-ass...0-en/info.html 



Best multiregion blu ray is an oppo bdp 93.


----------



## Franin

Still awaiting my philips BDP 3000 player. Picture is quite rough but you can see the Sony BDP -5000ES 4th player down. All players apart from the Philips are RS232 controlled even the JVC Projector now. Ill do a proper pic once i get the Philips bdp 3000


----------



## ddgtr

Frank, congrats! That rack sure looks impressive!


Hey, thanks for that link, it's pretty cool! I think I'll use them as I'm constantly looking for hard to find stuff...


Does the Oppo 93 play multiregion discs by default or do you have to ask for it when you order?


Thanks!!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Frank, congrats! That rack sure looks impressive!
> 
> 
> Hey, thanks for that link, it's pretty cool! I think I'll use them as I'm constantly looking for hard to find stuff...
> 
> 
> Does the Oppo 93 play multiregion discs by default or do you have to ask for it when you order?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



eBay my friend there is one guy that I bought my players from and he's really good. Trustworthy too.


Oppo won't sell multiregion players.


----------



## Waboman

Holy moly, big gunz. I count 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 BD players in your rack. 6! With another one on it's way for a total of 7!







7! BD players. When you're the Thunder from Down Under, you go big or go home.


Your rack is awesome, my friend. You've done an outstanding job. Even with 7 BD players.


----------



## prepress

Are there two of the same Denon model on the bottom of the rack? Looks like it.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Holy moly, big gunz. I count 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 BD players in your rack. 6! With another one on it's way for a total of 7!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7! BD players. When you're the Thunder from Down Under, you go big or go home.
> 
> 
> Your rack is awesome, my friend. You've done an outstanding job. Even with 7 BD players.



Thanks wabo.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are there two of the same Denon model on the bottom of the rack? Looks like it.



There is one is region A the 2500btci and the other is region B 2500bt. I kept them being the only transport players around plus I like the look of them. They go well.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks wabo.



You're welcome. Anyone with 7 BD players is a rock star in my book. Impressive, mate.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome. Anyone with 7 BD players is a rock star in my book. Impressive, mate.



Thanks for the compliment. But let's be honest here buddy those 7 players won't equal your soon to own Titan 3D projector. Im looking forward in seeing those pics.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20530708
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment. But let's be honest here buddy those 7 players won't equal your soon to own Titan 3D projector. Im looking forward in seeing those pics.



Nice try, big gunz. But like I've told you before, the only Titan in my house is the movie Clash of the Titans in 2D.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try, big gunz. But like I've told you before, the only Titan in my house is the movie Clash of the Titans in 2D.



I heard the sequel to clash of the titans is called wrath of the titans. Its going to be interesting to see how that's like.


----------



## Franin

Finally got my new 64" samsung plasma tv. It's 3D which to be honest I don't care for ( leave that for the enthusiasts )but I more intrested in the smart Tv side of it.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Niceeee...64 inches of intelligent circuitry! Where will this behemoth be housed? Do you have a separate media room other than the MONSTER theater on this thread?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Niceeee...64 inches of intelligent circuitry! Where will this behemoth be housed? Do you have a separate media room other than the MONSTER theater on this thread?



It will be housed in the family room, unfortunately no separate media room. We tried 3D all I can say we were kind over after 20 minutes. Good thing about it is the smart tv.


----------



## Franin

This post has been written on my smart tv.


----------



## Franin

Today I finally received my Monster Power Pro 2600 Powercentre from the States. I needed something to be able to protect my 110v blu ray players so at the price it was selling for I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## prepress

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Franin* 
It will be housed in the family room, unfortunately no separate media room. We tried 3D all I can say we were kind over after 20 minutes. Good thing about it is the smart tv.
I've heard 3D sets are supposed to be very good with 2D as a consequence of the technology. Perhaps there's a fringe benefit to 3D.


----------



## Franin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *prepress*
I've heard 3D sets are supposed to be very good with 2D as a consequence of the technology. Perhaps there's a fringe benefit to 3D.
It looks great with 2D. This has a good a picture to it and the blacks are awesome. We compared it to our 70" DILA rear projection and our other 50" samsung tv and this set wins hands down.


----------



## pcweber111

So you can do full web surfing from that tv? I see you mentioned you posted from the tv. Is it a painful process or fairly easy?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So you can do full web surfing from that tv? I see you mentioned you posted from the tv. Is it a painful process or fairly easy?



Very easy on the other side of the remote it has a full keyboard with an LCD screen.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/20584177
> 
> 
> So you can do full web surfing from that tv? I see you mentioned you posted from the tv. Is it a painful process or fairly easy?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20584198
> 
> 
> Very easy on the other side of the remote it has a full keyboard with an LCD screen.



You guys, this is how Skynet started. They're gonna trace Judgement day back to Franin's mansion in Perth. He was just surfing AVS on his new fancy 3D tv when it became self aware.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You guys, this is how Skynet started. They're gonna trace Judgement day back to Franin's mansion in Perth. He was just surfing AVS on his new fancy 3D tv when it became self aware.



Lol in that case I'll wait for Sarah Connor.


----------



## amarshonarbangla

Where did you buy the Focals?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amarshonarbangla* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where did you buy the Focals?



At a retail store called west coast hifi


----------



## amarshonarbangla

Oh and btw, your HT, IMO, is THE nicest looking setup I have seen in the forums to date.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amarshonarbangla* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh and btw, your HT, IMO, is THE nicest looking setup I have seen in the forums to date.



Thank you amarshonarbangla


----------



## pcweber111

I just looked up that tv on Samsungs website. Pretty cool feature with the remote having a full featured keyboard on the back. Only problem is integrating it into a universal remote. I guess it wouldn't hurt to have one extra remote lying around lol.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/20585898
> 
> 
> I just looked up that tv on Samsungs website. Pretty cool feature with the remote having a full featured keyboard on the back. Only problem is integrating it into a universal remote. I guess it wouldn't hurt to have one extra remote lying around lol.



Just don't fall asleep and roll over onto it. Who knows what your picture will look like when you wake up? This has happened to a friend whose father apparently did this and now she can't get rid of the weird ghosting in the middle of the picture. As punishment, she's going to make him watch it that way when he gets out of the hospital.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't fall asleep and roll over onto it. Who knows what your picture will look like when you wake up? This has happened to a friend whose father apparently did this and now she can't get rid of the weird ghosting in the middle of the picture. As punishment, she's going to make him watch it that way when he gets out of the hospital.



It's sounds like your friend has like a screen burn in it. My brother has that with his tv also. I have a 5yr warranty also with mine I'm curious if they cover it. They have on the menu a screen burn protection but don't know how well that works.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20587899
> 
> 
> It's sounds like your friend has like a screen burn in it. My brother has that with his tv also. I have a 5yr warranty also with mine I'm curious if they cover it. They have on the menu a screen burn protection but don't know how well that works.



I went over to check it out, and it's not burn-in, fortunately. It looks like a duplicate image, offset about 2 inches and in an 8" or so horizontal band across the screen, a bit below center. The set is a 26" Toshiba LCD.


----------



## amarshonarbangla

That's the biggest and the only thing I don't like about plasmas, the burn-in problem. Plasmas are better than LCDs in pretty much every aspect; natural color, deeper blacks, faster refresh rates, better 3D etc. Even though some of the newer LED LCDs are catching up, plasmas are better still IMO. It's just this burn in issue that keeps me away from them.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amarshonarbangla* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's the biggest and the only thing I don't like about plasmas, the burn-in problem. Plasmas are better than LCDs in pretty much every aspect; natural color, deeper blacks, faster refresh rates, better 3D etc. Even though some of the newer LED LCDs are catching up, plasmas are better still IMO. It's just this burn in issue that keeps me away from them.



Yes I have to be extremely careful. My kids have control of this tv most times so I'm trying to educate them, making sure they power off straight away when not in use.


----------



## prepress

Plasmas today are much better at this than earlier models. The 8G and 9G Pioneers (may they rest in peace) and Panasonics were known for being resistant to burn-in. After 2.5 years I've seen no hint of it whatsoever on my 111FD. Admittedly, I'm not a gamer, and have no kids, so there's no issue there.


Make no mistake, LCDs can fall victim to image retention just like plasmas, but I'm not sure about burn-in.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Plasmas today are much better at this than earlier models. The 8G and 9G Pioneers (may they rest in peace) and Panasonics were known for being resistant to burn-in. After 2.5 years I've seen no hint of it whatsoever on my 111FD. Admittedly, I'm not a gamer, and have no kids, so there's no issue there.
> 
> 
> Make no mistake, LCDs can fall victim to image retention just like plasmas, but I'm not sure about burn-in.



Not a game either but have told my kids and wife to make sure not leave DVD player in menu for too long. Rather bot take the chance regardless.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20592346
> 
> 
> Not a game either but have told my kids and wife to make sure not leave DVD player in menu for too long. Rather bot take the chance regardless.



Yes, no still images for any length of time. Always smart.


----------



## Tom Monahan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20582101
> 
> 
> It looks great with 2D. This has a good a picture to it and the blacks are awesome. We compared it to our 70" DILA rear projection and our other 50" samsung tv and this set wins hands down.



Hey Frank,


How does your new plasma compare to your JVC FP in terms of black level and picture sharpness/detail ?


Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Monahan* /forum/post/20647432
> 
> 
> Hey Frank,
> 
> 
> How does your new plasma compare to your JVC FP in terms of black level and picture sharpness/detail ?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tom



Hi Tom


The Samsung Plasma has very nice black levels its kind of on par but in regards of PQ I have to admit the JVC still tops it but the reason why it does it because I have the right screen for it. The Stewart Studio Tech G3 and JVC combination for me is simply the best and having the right screen definitely helps with the PQ in every way (The Detail is simply stunning,colours pop etc). Dont get me wrong the Samsung has an exceptional picture but I prefer the JVC / Stewart combo.


----------



## Tom Monahan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20647586
> 
> 
> Hi Tom
> 
> 
> The Samsung Plasma has very nice black levels its kind of on par but in regards of PQ I have to admit the JVC still tops it but the reason why it does it because I have the right screen for it. The Stewart Studio Tech G3 and JVC combination for me is simply the best and having the right screen definitely helps with the PQ in every way (The Detail is simply stunning,colours pop etc). Dont get me wrong the Samsung has an exceptional picture but I prefer the JVC / Stewart combo.



Thanks Frank










I'm considering buying a used RS20 to replace my RS2 as the new JVC's with 3D I could care less about. I only hope mine will be as sharp as yours.


What I would't give to watch a movie in your jaw dropping theater.










Tom


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Monahan* /forum/post/20703213
> 
> 
> Thanks Frank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm considering buying a used RS20 to replace my RS2 as the new JVC's with 3D I could care less about. I only hope mine will be as sharp as yours.
> 
> 
> What I would't give to watch a movie in your jaw dropping theater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom



Thanks Tom for the kind words










The JVC RS20 would be awesome projector. Like you I dont care for the 3D.


----------



## ronaldjoe

Hi Frank,


I have been a follower of your great setup.

What Kimber are you running on?


Ron


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ronaldjoe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Frank,
> 
> 
> I have been a follower of your great setup.
> 
> What Kimber are you running on?
> 
> 
> Ron



Thank you Ron.










Ill have to check for you as I those kimber power cables were custom made for me when I purchased the Furman.


----------



## grassy

Frank, i had a velodyne dd15+ sub installed last weekend and i was told that i needed some accoustic foam and noticed in your pics you have your room treated with it. Where do i pick some up from do you know. Kind regards Grassy


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grassy* /forum/post/20721441
> 
> 
> Frank, i had a velodyne dd15+ sub installed last weekend and i was told that i needed some accoustic foam and noticed in your pics you have your room treated with it. Where do i pick some up from do you know. Kind regards Grassy



Ultrafonics grassy










http://www.ultrafonic.com.au/Shop/fi...-Treatment.htm


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grassy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Frank, i had a velodyne dd15+ sub installed last weekend



Btw congrats on your purchase how is the velodyne dd15+? I heard there very good subs.


----------



## grassy

What can i say







The yamaha sub i had before the dd+ was not in the league of this so basically i am hearing quality for the first time with my current setup. Another thing to add is that this sub has been professionally installed and tested and measured(and even run in). something else i have noticed frank is that even though this sub is more powerful than my last, i can notice a difference in quality due to the fact that it is more realistic probably due to its collabaration and is not overly aggressive in its tone when it comes to the music side of things. For example in movies the sub is not constantly ringing and just making a noise so to speak, so when it kicks in, its there and then gone. So there is a definate following of the story line if you know what i mean not just this noise down low. It really is an experience for me to hear and feel,its a real home cinema product well worth the money and effort to get right. As you know frank quality does not come easy it takes work to build a good sound and that is what has been achieved with this sub and a lot of help from good people.Oh yea also will be getting my POA soon along with the sim2 ht380 and a 140 inch screen and matching anamorphic lens. So things are taking a step forward for me at the moment. I am planning on a package deal and just waiting for us to finish this kitchen and then things will hopefully will move ahead.Its a slow process and takes a lot of thinking. Every move is a problem to be solved







Hey its what we do.Kind regards Grassy


----------



## grassy

Oh and thanks for the link frank, sorry about that i got carried away talking.Regards Grassy


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grassy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What can i say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The yamaha sub i had before the dd+ was not in the league of this so basically i am hearing quality for the first time with my current setup. Another thing to add is that this sub has been professionally installed and tested and measured(and even run in). something else i have noticed frank is that even though this sub is more powerful than my last, i can notice a difference in quality due to the fact that it is more realistic probably due to its collabaration and is not overly aggressive in its tone when it comes to the music side of things. For example in movies the sub is not constantly ringing and just making a noise so to speak, so when it kicks in, its there and then gone. So there is a definate following of the story line if you know what i mean not just this noise down low. It really is an experience for me to hear and feel,its a real home cinema product well worth the money and effort to get right. As you know frank quality does not come easy it takes work to build a good sound and that is what has been achieved with this sub and a lot of help from good people.Oh yea also will be getting my POA soon along with the sim2 ht380 and a 140 inch screen and matching anamorphic lens. So things are taking a step forward for me at the moment. I am planning on a package deal and just waiting for us to finish this kitchen and then things will hopefully will move ahead.Its a slow process and takes a lot of thinking. Every move is a problem to be solved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey its what we do.Kind regards Grassy



Hi Grassy

Yes I know where your coming from in regards of your sub. Its amazing when the difference is clearly heard puts a smile on your face everytime it works to your satisfaction. But your right the quality and calibrated subwoofer can improve your system immensely. I've had a few subs in my time and Im happy where I'm at now.


The POA is fantastic and can handle just about anything. I love the idea on how it can be bridged providing more power to your speakers. You won't be dissapointed.


SIM HT 380 is a beautiful projector my friend a quality choice. I'm sitting on the projector upgrade fence because I don't know where its all going to go. I'm waiting for the Jvc LED projector to hopefully be released soon. Proj are getting better and better every year Im looking forward in what 2012 will bring us.


What screen are you getting? And lens what are you opting for? C.I.H is the only way.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grassy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh and thanks for the link frank, sorry about that i got carried away talking.Regards Grassy



Hey anytime my friend that's why were on this forum to share our passion of HT. Let me know how you go with the upgrades.


Cheers


----------



## grassy

JVC are bringing out some good stuff at the moment, Led has a great image and light as far as i know. I am travelling to brisbane on saturday to talk with a salesperson who deals with sim2 projectors led and dlp, so i will have a sticky beak and this will help me come to a few more conclusions.The anamorphic motorised sim 2 lens C3XFlex and the screen technics cinema snap 235 with side masking is in with the package.The ht 380 projector and the poaa1hd all for $39,990.00 with a short throw lens and $40,990.00 with long throw lens or i can get all of the above with the domino 80E instead of the ht380 for $35,990.00 I dont know about you Frank but i dont really care much for 3D at the moment. Too much to go wrong, i would rather keep it simple when it comes to projectors and get a seperate projector totally dedicated to 3D if the need arises. 3D is still young. Thats the frame of mind i am in at the moment. I dunno i could be wrong about 3D.I have been known to be wrong before(you just ask my wife). I won her over with the subwoofer, she actually asked me if i wanted to watch a movie tonight







i must be doing something right hey







i will keep you informed. Anyways time for bed, goodnight bro.Kind regards Grassy


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grassy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> JVC are bringing out some good stuff at the moment, Led has a great image and light as far as i know. I am travelling to brisbane on saturday to talk with a salesperson who deals with sim2 projectors led and dlp, so i will have a sticky beak and this will help me come to a few more conclusions.The anamorphic motorised sim 2 lens C3XFlex and the screen technics cinema snap 235 with side masking is in with the package.The ht 380 projector and the poaa1hd all for $39,990.00 with a short throw lens and $40,990.00 with long throw lens or i can get all of the above with the domino 80E instead of the ht380 for $35,990.00 I dont know about you Frank but i dont really care much for 3D at the moment. Too much to go wrong, i would rather keep it simple when it comes to projectors and get a seperate projector totally dedicated to 3D if the need arises. 3D is still young. Thats the frame of mind i am in at the moment. I dunno i could be wrong about 3D.I have been known to be wrong before(you just ask my wife). I won her over with the subwoofer, she actually asked me if i wanted to watch a movie tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i must be doing something right hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will keep you informed. Anyways time for bed, goodnight bro.Kind regards Grassy



Like you Im not bothering with 3D at the moment. Regarding projector HT 380 is the way to go, its a descent projector you can't go wrong but then again the 80E is no slouch. Anyway looking forward in seeing the upgrades to your theatre.


Night!!


----------



## hometheatergeek

Good evening Frank. I have not looked at the WYSC thread in awhile and thought I would pop in and say Hi?







I always get goosebumps when I look at your system. Hope you and your family are doing well.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good evening Frank. I have not looked at the WYSC thread in awhile and thought I would pop in and say Hi? I always get goosebumps when I look at your system. Hope you and your family are doing well.



Hey buddy how are you? All is well just sitting back ank enjoying it now. Its good to see you pop in.


----------



## hometheatergeek

I'm feeling a little under the weather right now. I pulled a tick off of me on Thursday evening. I felt fine on Friday but started to feel worse yesterday. So I will need to go see the Doc Monday. Other then that we did watch True Grit yesterday afternoon. IMO it was a good movie but not *my* type of movie so I will not be adding it to my collection.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm feeling a little under the weather right now. I pulled a tick off of me on Thursday evening. I felt fine on Friday but started to feel worse yesterday. So I will need to go see the Doc Monday. Other then that we did watch True Grit yesterday afternoon. IMO it was a good movie but not my type of movie so I will not be adding it to my collection.



Thats no good







I have to admit I've never experienced a tick does it hurt?


----------



## teetee_trinidad

Hey Frank,


Another Perth member here!

Love your setup.. i'm in the process of planning my theatre room for a nov/dec purchase from scratch.. still tossing up with CIH but yours definantly sells it well! My room is 5m x 3.8m so similar to yours..would love to see your setup in the future and ill supply the beers lol

im north of the river.. where abouts are you?

You can PM me if needed.


cheers,


Steve


----------



## grassy

Hey frank how goes it. Denon are taking applications for the avp upgrade as I have filled out the application form on the audio products web site and faxed it through today with a copy of the purchase reciept. They will ring me when the time gets closer and the upgrade will cost $1499.00 which I find is reasonable for what we will get. Looking forward to it.







have you sent your application in yet. Regards grassy


----------



## Franin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *grassy*
Hey frank how goes it. Denon are taking applications for the avp upgrade as I have filled out the application form on the audio products web site and faxed it through today with a copy of the purchase reciept. They will ring me when the time gets closer and the upgrade will cost $1499.00 which I find is reasonable for what we will get. Looking forward to it.







have you sent your application in yet. Regards grassy
Hey grassy how are you doing? I've sent mine in also at $1499 you cant go wrong.I better check on Monday they received the fax. I couldn't find my receipt but they have my serial number.


----------



## Franin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *teetee_trinidad*
Hey Frank,


Another Perth member here!

Love your setup.. i'm in the process of planning my theatre room for a nov/dec purchase from scratch.. still tossing up with CIH but yours definantly sells it well! My room is 5m x 3.8m so similar to yours..


cheers,


Steve
Hi Steve good to see another Perth member. I can highly recommend CIH its worth going down that road. Good time to be buying as there is plenty of deals out there.


----------



## JulienLN

Very impressive setup Franin. I think my face would melt off infront of all that fancy equipment.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JulienLN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Very impressive setup Franin. I think my face would melt off infront of all that fancy equipment.



Thanks JulienLN


----------



## prepress

Franin,


I just went back and looked at your setup. This is an awesome system. If I had even the room to set up such gear I'd be happy.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Franin,
> 
> 
> I just went back and looked at your setup. This is an awesome system. If I had even the room to set up such gear I'd be happy.



Thanks prepress


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grassy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey frank how goes it. Denon are taking applications for the avp upgrade as I have filled out the application form on the audio products web site and faxed it through today with a copy of the purchase reciept. They will ring me when the time gets closer and the upgrade will cost $1499.00 which I find is reasonable for what we will get. Looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you sent your application in yet. Regards grassy



Hey grassy phoned them up today to confirm my form has been submitted and yes







. Btw there is only a handful of us at the moment so asked will it still go ahead if its just a handful and i was told i can't see why not.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20705121
> 
> 
> The JVC RS20 would be awesome projector. Like you I dont care for the 3D.



Up until a few months ago, I cared nothing for 3-D as well! BUT.....I happen to be a gamer, and I experienced a 3D game that nearly knocked my socks off. After that, I've been seriously eyeing JVC's RS40.


----------



## hometheatergeek

*Good Evening and a Very Merry Christmas Frank.*


You have been absent for a while from your thread. I though at least I could give you a cheap christmas present and bump your thread to the first page. You have still one of the best systems I have ever seen.


----------



## ddgtr

What up Frank!! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## MIkeDuke

Glad to see this back up again







. It is one of my favorite theaters for sure. You have such great equipment. I have question for you Frank. Are your 1027's spiked? I spiked mine and I am sure that made a difference but I am still wondering if I am giving the port enough breathing space. Not that they sound bad, just wondering. Again, a killer setup that I HAS to sound fantastic. I mean it's a 9.4 system for crying out loud if my math is correct.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/600#post_22243288
> 
> 
> Glad to see this back up again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It is one of my favorite theaters for sure. You have such great equipment. I have question for you Frank. Are your 1027's spiked? I spiked mine and I am sure that made a difference but I am still wondering if I am giving the port enough breathing space. Not that they sound bad, just wondering. Again, a killer setup that I HAS to sound fantastic. I mean it's a 9.4 system for crying out loud if my math is correct.



Thanks Mike










I have the 1027BE spiked I find it gives enough breathing space but also its great if you accidentally bump into them they wont fall. Yes im running 4 subs but as one. Im happy as I have used the audyssey pro kit as the eq ( instead of buying QSC eqs ) and it was the cherry on top as they say.


----------



## MIkeDuke

That's great. They are pretty stable in my room as well. I am just using XT32. I don't have the pro kit, Truthfully, I may not need it. I am going to have Craig come over and take at least one more measurement of my room. A lot has changed since he came over and took that first one. I am curious to see the difference adding a full EQ to my system as opposed to just an EQ for the sub. I have a feeling the difference will be easy to see. Getting another chart will allow me to see if I have any more "trouble spots" but I don't think I do. Craig said that he no longer hears the issues I had before. If I had more speakers or more subs, the pro cal would probably be a benefit to me. I am just not sure if at this point it would.


----------



## Franin

Hi mike

Just curious what is Craig using to take measurements in your room?


----------



## MIkeDuke

The software is from this company
http://www.xtz.se/en/products/measurements/room-analyzer 


It seems pretty powerful although it can't measure below 15Hz. That's OK though. You can get a real good feel for how your entire system is behaving. It has a lot of tests.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/630#post_22245358
> 
> 
> The software is from this company
> http://www.xtz.se/en/products/measurements/room-analyzer
> 
> It seems pretty powerful although it can't measure below 15Hz. That's OK though. You can get a real good feel for how your entire system is behaving. It has a lot of tests.



Thanks for the link mike. For mine i had to call for hired help as they had these units that read the graph we were reading the graph at 1/12 octave which isn't too bad but it sure helped me place the subs at the right position in my room. Your right though its also a good indication how your room is behaving at full bandwidth.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Frank, I know you had your system setup by a pro so I am sure it sounds really good. I am assuming that you had your video calibrated as well so that 117in screen must be really sweet







. I am just lucky that I have such a knowledgeable person not that far away from from me who is willing to help out if I need it.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/630#post_22245653
> 
> 
> Frank, I know you had your system setup by a pro so I am sure it sounds really good. I am assuming that you had your video calibrated as well so that 117in screen must be really sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am just lucky that I have such a knowledgeable person not that far away from from me who is willing to help out if I need it.



Mate were both lucky, yours is calibrated by a pro also. Utilizing software that you have is the best step. To be honest without these knowledgeable people we would be stuck. I'm just glad I'm happy with where it's at now. Just finished watching The Grey I thoroughly enjoyed it. Has awesome detail throughout the surrounds and good lfe at times.


----------



## Waboman

G'day, mate.


You watch any good movies lately? I tell ya, it's been real slim pickings on new releases. I can't wait for The Avengers blu to come out. This has Franin written all over it and will be right at home on your BD shelf.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/630#post_22245850
> 
> 
> G'day, mate.
> 
> You watch any good movies lately? I tell ya, it's been real slim pickings on new releases. I can't wait for The Avengers blu to come out. This has Franin written all over it and will be right at home on your BD shelf.



Hey Wabo it's been awhile buddy. Just finished watching The Grey awesome stuff. Looking forward in watching Avengers starting with Iron man this Saturday night as it's a month away before it's released. Can't wait.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/630#post_22245825
> 
> 
> Mate were both lucky, yours is calibrated by a pro also. Utilizing software that you have is the best step. To be honest without these knowledgeable people we would be stuck. I'm just glad I'm happy with where it's at now. Just finished watching The Grey I thoroughly enjoyed it. Has awesome detail throughout the surrounds and good lfe at times.



I agree. Craig is a pro 100%. I am fortunate that he is willing and able to help me out when I need it, It is really important to me since I really can't work on (I.E move) my system on my own or know how to really set up the EQ stuff correctly. Without his and the help from from Dennis, it would have been difficult for me to take the steps I have taken in my room.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/630#post_22245869
> 
> 
> Hey Wabo it's been awhile buddy. Just finished watching The Grey awesome stuff. Looking forward in watching Avengers starting with Iron man this Saturday night as it's a month away before it's released. Can't wait.



Hey Franin.


Yeah, it has been awhile. How have you been, amigo? I've heard mixed reviews about The Grey. I may add it to my rental queue. Will you be doing a Marvel marathon leading up to the release of The Avengers? We watched Thor again the other night. I really dig that movie. But with every viewing it weakens the structural integrity of my house.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/630#post_22245882
> 
> 
> I agree. Craig is a pro 100%. I am fortunate that he is willing and able to help me out when I need it, It is really important to me since I really can't work on (I.E move) my system on my own or know how to really set up the EQ stuff correctly. Without his and the help from from Dennis, it would have been difficult for me to take the steps I have taken in my room.



Your back must be bad as mine, we like the good equipment but the price we pay is there weight which makes it hard to move.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/630#post_22245885
> 
> 
> Hey Franin.
> 
> Yeah, it has been awhile. How have you been, amigo? I've heard mixed reviews about The Grey. I may add it to my rental queue. Will you be doing a Marvel marathon leading up to the release of The Avengers? We watched Thor again the other night. I really dig that movie. But with every viewing it weakens the structural integrity of my house.



Lol so true Thor has awesome LFE at the end of the movie you have to look around if it has actually done any damage. I've got to start the marathon I'm curious I was told capt America should be first, I thought it was iron man.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/630#post_22245923
> 
> 
> Lol so true Thor has awesome LFE at the end of the movie you have to look around if it has actually done any damage. I've got to start the marathon I'm curious I was told capt America should be first, I thought it was iron man.



Like with the X-Men series, First Class should be watched first followed by Wolverine Origins. But with the Avengers movies, I think they should be watched in the order they were released, e.g. Iron Man, etc. The bonus footage after the credits sets up the next movie in the series. What are your thoughts?


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/630#post_22245904
> 
> 
> Your back must be bad as mine, we like the good equipment but the price we pay is there weight which makes it hard to move.


More of a balance issue then a bad back issue. My balance sucks and I can't reach around to mess with my racks and all my wires. So, lucky for me I found some people who are willing to help out.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/630#post_22245957
> 
> 
> Like with the X-Men series, First Class should be watched first followed by Wolverine Origins. But with the Avengers movies, I think they should be watched in the order they were released, e.g. Iron Man, etc. The bonus footage after the credits sets up the next movie in the series. What are your thoughts?


\


I was told its like this:


Captain America: The First Avenger

Iron Man

Iron Man 2

Thor

The Incredible Hulk


Thoughts?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/630#post_22246031
> 
> 
> More of a balance issue then a bad back issue. My balance sucks and I can't reach around to mess with my racks and all my wires. So, lucky for me I found some people who are willing to help out.



Balance issue thats due to ear? correct me if im wrong. My father in law suffers from vertigo I was told the ear is part of the problem.


----------



## pcweber111

So I'm wondering if they just chose the name Tesseract because it sounds cool. It has nothing to do with a 4 dimensional "cube". I really want that set though lol.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/630#post_22247778
> 
> 
> So I'm wondering if they just chose the name Tesseract because it sounds cool. It has nothing tno do with a 4 dimensional "cube". I really want that set though lol.



I wouldn't mind that set.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/630#post_22247686
> 
> 
> Balance issue thats due to ear? correct me if im wrong. My father in law suffers from vertigo I was told the ear is part of the problem.


Check your PM


----------



## Franin

I took the plunge I decided to order one too, that is the Darbee Darblet. I have to see how it performs in my Home Theatre. With all the positive reviews I have to see it in action.


----------



## MIkeDuke

That's great Frank. I can't wait to hear your thoughts as well.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/630#post_22255366
> 
> 
> That's great Frank. I can't wait to hear your thoughts as well.



Well its generating such positive reviews that I decided to take the plunge and order one too.


----------



## MIkeDuke

You know I am using just a 42in Plasma for my video







. I know you are using a 117in screen. Even though I will never be able to get a projector, I am still curious about them. How come your screen has an aspect ratio of 2:37 instead of 2:35. What does the :37 give you that the :35 does not. When you watch a 2:35 movie what happens. How does it look on your screen.

Thanks


----------



## prepress

Since I have a Duo as well, it'll be interesting to see what the Darbee does to your video. I imagine you'll be putting it between the Duo and your projector?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/630#post_22255566
> 
> 
> You know I am using just a 42in Plasma for my video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I know you are using a 117in screen. Even though I will never be able to get a projector, I am still curious about them. How come your screen has an aspect ratio of 2:37 instead of 2:35. What does the :37 give you that the :35 does not. When you watch a 2:35 movie what happens. How does it look on your screen.
> 
> Thanks



I was told Mike when purchasing a screen is to get 2:37 screen due to the different aspect ratio some movies play. There is movies played at 2:35:1 and 2:40:1 so it was best to meet in the middle at 2:37:1. I haven't noticed anything different must be quiet small if there is.


BTW you should be able to get a short throw projector ( correct me if I'm wrong ) that are able to play in small rooms and produce a large screen size.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/630#post_22256048
> 
> 
> Since I have a Duo as well, it'll be interesting to see what the Darbee does to your video. I imagine you'll be putting it between the Duo and your projector?



Your correct. I will let you know how it works out.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/630#post_22256589
> 
> 
> I was told Mike when purchasing a screen is to get 2:37 screen due to the different aspect ratio some movies play. There is movies played at 2:35:1 and 2:40:1 so it was best to meet in the middle at 2:37:1. I haven't noticed anything different must be quiet small if there is.
> 
> BTW you should be able to get a short throw projector ( correct me if I'm wrong ) that are able to play in small rooms and produce a large screen size.


That answer is what I thought you would give as an answer but I wanted to make sure. BTW, please don't tempt me. There are forces at work against me from getting a projector that I can't go into right now. But trust me, I would love to get a bigger picture in there. It's just not going to happen. I will just have to live vicariously through others when it comes to picture size







.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/630#post_22256914
> 
> 
> That answer is what I thought you would give as an answer but I wanted to make sure. BTW, please don't tempt me. There are forces at work against me from getting a projector that I can't go into right now. But trust me, I would love to get a bigger picture in there. It's just not going to happen. I will just have to live vicariously through others when it comes to picture size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Some of us DO consider reality.







Don't worry about it! I say enjoy what you have. If you want and are able at another time, go for it.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/630#post_22256914
> 
> 
> That answer is what I thought you would give as an answer but I wanted to make sure. BTW, please don't tempt me. There are forces at work against me from getting a projector that I can't go into right now. But trust me, I would love to get a bigger picture in there. It's just not going to happen. I will just have to live vicariously through others when it comes to picture size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Not too worry my friend, one day you will. But you put your priorities in the right place your audio is up there with the best of them.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/630#post_22257304
> 
> 
> Don't worry about it! I say enjoy what you have. If you want and are able at another time, go for it.




Spot on !!!


----------



## MIkeDuke

Thanks guys. Hopefully some day







. But now it's more of a kick ass audio system with a really good looking 42in TV. The pic does look really stellar BTW.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/660#post_22257958
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. Hopefully some day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But now it's more of a kick ass audio system with a really good looking 42in TV. The pic does look really stellar BTW.



A good audio system can make any size pic look grand, whilst a big screen with a not so good audio can take the life out of a movie.


This happened to me with the latter, i was invited ( actually all there clients ) to see batman TDK ( First time watching it ) by our accountants and they picked this theatre that was dated back from the 70's. The screen was big, but the audio was horrible. The bass was muddy, the centre was low and the surrounds crackled. I hated that movie as did everyone else.

But when i rented it played it at home i loved it, i ended up buying it.


----------



## MIkeDuke

I agree. I watched Iron Man 2 today. Even though it is small, the picture did look really good. But the sound really put it over the top. I knew I would be in a small room for awhile so I knew I had to really make the audio top notch. Almost there but I just have a few things to do. That is unless I make a major change like different amps at some point. But I am happy, as I sure you am as well. You ordered that video thing right? I am looking forward to reading you thoughts on that.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/660#post_22259388
> 
> 
> I agree. I watched Iron Man 2 today. Even though it is small, the picture did look really good. But the sound really put it over the top. I knew I would be in a small room for awhile so I knew I had to really make the audio top notch. Almost there but I just have a few things to do. That is unless I make a major change like different amps at some point. But I am happy, as I sure you am as well. You ordered that video thing right? I am looking forward to reading you thoughts on that.



Sometimes if your happy its best to leave it and enjoy.










The darbee darblet is on back order. No rush


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/660#post_22259434
> 
> 
> Sometimes if your happy its best to leave it and enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The darbee darblet is on back order. No rush



Your Darblet is on back order already? That didn't last too long. This is who delivered mine.
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/660#post_22259469
> 
> 
> Your Darblet is on back order already? That didn't last too long. This is who delivered mine.
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)



Lol love it. You have the best courier. Ill cancel my order and order from where you got it.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/660#post_22259469
> 
> 
> Your Darblet is on back order already? That didn't last too long. This is who delivered mine.
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)


I don't even have a projector but I would order that Darbiet if I could get the same delivery person







.


----------



## pcweber111

Here here!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/660#post_22260225
> 
> 
> I don't even have a projector but I would order that Darbiet if I could get the same delivery person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Ill order a darblet if i wasn't into Ht and my hobby was collecting cans just to get her over.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/660#post_22261735
> 
> 
> 
> Ill order a darblet if i wasn't into Ht and my hobby was collecting cans just to get her over.


You do have a point







.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/660#post_22259434
> 
> 
> Sometimes if your happy its best to leave it and enjoy.



Took my own advice, i cancelled the order of the dabee darblet.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/660#post_22264269
> 
> 
> Took my own advice, i cancelled the order of the dabee darblet.



Why, Franin? Because it's back ordered?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/660#post_22264331
> 
> 
> Why, Franin? Because it's back ordered?



No, its coming out the same time as the rest of them dr darbee told me, Im happy the way things are at the moment I just dont want be adjusting the darbee for every film. Not every film on blu ray is perfect and I'm sure adjustments have to be made.


----------



## MIkeDuke

I agree Frank. I still have a more regular DVD's then BR's at this point, and not all of them look the same or look really good. Dialing in settings for different movies would be a pain. I am sure your projector looks fantastic as is. I know you have it calibrated and you have that great screen. The picture probably looks awesome as is. It's great that you hit the non-upgrade phase. Now, it may not last forever







. but at least it will last for a while.


I just have a few small things I want to do and then I will be done. If I make any other changes they would have to be major like new speakers or amps. But at this point I am not there yet. I am just sitting back and enjoying the system. I do think that adding the Crowson was a nice indulgence though







. I did not need it but it sure makes movies more fun and it makes me forget that I am looking at a 42in TV. So keep on enjoying that system. I guess the only think you could do is maybe a newer projector that is 4k like the JVC RS55. But like I said, I am sure your picture looks out of this world.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/660#post_22265051
> 
> 
> I agree Frank. I still have a more regular DVD's then BR's at this point, and not all of them look the same or look really good. Dialing in settings for different movies would be a pain. I am sure your projector looks fantastic as is. I know you have it calibrated and you have that great screen. The picture probably looks awesome as is. It's great that you hit the non-upgrade phase. Now, it may not last forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . but at least it will last for a while.
> 
> I just have a few small things I want to do and then I will be done. If I make any other changes they would have to be major like new speakers or amps. But at this point I am not there yet. I am just sitting back and enjoying the system. I do think that adding the Crowson was a nice indulgence though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I did not need it but it sure makes movies more fun and it makes me forget that I am looking at a 42in TV. So keep on enjoying that system. I guess the only think you could do is maybe a newer projector that is 4k like the JVC RS55. But like I said, I am sure your picture looks out of this world.



Well that's the thing mike, im sure the darbee does a great job but i question some movies out there that are not released the way many of us like to watch them, how does it fix that without touching the settings? Also even some of the good quality ones have scenes that are not up to scratch, can ruin your whole movie experience. I was told with dvd it does an excellent job but with blu ray just a slight improvement. Im taking a step back and just wait it out for 4k.


One day i would love to get 4K native, could be awhile bu im happy to wait. I know of Sony but that is 15K but also does it upscale to 4k? I have 600+ blu rays and im not going to replace them with 4k blu rays. So i will definitely require a good upscaler


----------



## MIkeDuke

JVC has a 4K native projector, but it's $8,000 U.S. It also up converts to 4K as well.
http://procision.jvc.com/product.jsp?modelId=MODL028964&pathId=140&page=10 


Just a thought for the future, If you look at the specs and features, it does look like it has a lot of features. Even if I did not use the 3D part, and I wanted a projector, I would probably try and save up for something like that.


----------



## Franin

k


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/660#post_22265214
> 
> 
> JVC has a 4K native projector, but it's $8,000 U.S. It also up converts to 4K as well.
> http://procision.jvc.com/product.jsp?modelId=MODL028964&pathId=140&page=10
> 
> Just a thought for the future, If you look at the specs and features, it does look like it has a lot of features. Even if I did not use the 3D part, and I wanted a projector, I would probably try and save up for something like that.



Thanks for that mike i didnt even know jvc released one, I wouldn't want the 3d part but the 4k upscale interests me. Going to read some more.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/660#post_22265383
> 
> 
> Thanks for that mike i didnt even know jvc released one, I wouldn't want the 3d part but the 4k upscale interests me. Going to read some more.


No problem. Just because I can't get one doesn't mean I can't help other people get one.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/660#post_22264431
> 
> 
> No, its coming out the same time as the rest of them dr darbee told me, Im happy the way things are at the moment I just dont want be adjusting the darbee for every film. Not every film on blu ray is perfect and I'm sure adjustments have to be made.



I hear what you're saying. In my old age, I'm more of a set it and forget it type too. I will play with the Darblet when I first get it. But I anticipate I will end up leaving it on one setting, then putting my feet up and enjoying my crystal clear and sharp picture.










Also, as far as 4k projectors go. Gary Reber from Widescreen Review uses the JVC RS65 and several members here use the Sony 1000ES. Both of which are their companies flagship 4k projectors, and both of which get used with the Darblet to fantastic results.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Hi Frank,


I'm going to check out Audioguy's system on Thursday. He owns the JVC RS55 which also has the capability of upconverting to 4K. I will be happy to report back my findings.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/660#post_22265468
> 
> 
> No problem. Just because I can't get one doesn't mean I can't help other people get one.



Thanks Mike, it would be awhile before I get one but its good to see JVC releasing one.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/660#post_22266299
> 
> 
> I hear what you're saying. In my old age, I'm more of a set it and forget it type too. I will play with the Darblet when I first get it. But I anticipate I will end up leaving it on one setting, then putting my feet up and enjoying my crystal clear and sharp picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, as far as 4k projectors go. Gary Reber from Widescreen Review uses the JVC RS65 and several members here use the Sony 1000ES. Both of which are their companies flagship 4k projectors, and both of which get used with the Darblet to fantastic results.



Well I will be waiting for you guys to give me a review. I just hope that is the case, but im still questioning how does it work with certain scenes that are grainy/noise?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/660#post_22267189
> 
> 
> Hi Frank,
> 
> I'm going to check out Audioguy's system on Thursday. He owns the JVC RS55 which also has the capability of upconverting to 4K. I will be happy to report back my findings.




Please do Al, im curious to read your thoughts on the 4K plus with the Darblet and how it handles the grain/noise esp in dark scenes.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/660#post_22267401
> 
> 
> Well I will be waiting for you guys to give me a review. I just hope that is the case, but im still questioning how does it work with certain scenes that are grainy/noise?



Time to trade in your VHS tapes. What movies are you watching that are so grainy and noisy?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/660#post_22267899
> 
> 
> Time to trade in your VHS tapes. What movies are you watching that are so grainy and noisy?



Not every blu ray is perfect. Some of the old released are not 100% restored the way we all like them. Not only that most current releases are perfect. Like I said im happy to wait for most reviews, if blu ray is a big day and night difference I'll get one. I don't watch SD material nor do I watch TV in my room so if it benefits are for that than its no good for me.


For me I jumped in pretty quick without getting more info from people I know. If you tell me waboman and the people I know on this forum that it's night and day difference on blu ray I'll reorder one without hesitation. For know I'm happy to wait.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/660#post_22267917
> 
> 
> Not every blu ray is perfect. Some of the old released are not 100% restored the way we all like them. Not only that most current releases are perfect. Like I said im happy to wait for most reviews, if blu ray is a big day and night difference I'll get one. I don't watch SD material nor do I watch TV in my room so if it benefits are for that than its no good for me.
> 
> For me I jumped in pretty quick without getting more info from people I know. If you tell me waboman and the people I know on this forum that it's night and day difference on blu ray I'll reorder one without hesitation. For know I'm happy to wait.



You know you can switch the Darblet off with the touch of a button.







But I get what you're saying. I do watch a lot of tv on my projector. Especially sports. I ordered my HDMI cable today and hopefully I will have my Darbee by the weekend and can give you a full report shortly thereafter.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/660#post_22267963
> 
> 
> You know you can switch the Darblet off with the touch of a button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I get what you're saying. I do watch a lot of tv on my projector. Especially sports. I ordered my HDMI cable today and hopefully I will have my Darbee by the weekend and can give you a full report shortly thereafter.



Excellent looking forward to it.


----------



## Franin

Bugger it!! I saw some nice shots from a member on the Darbee thread and looked quite good. Pre-ordered again. Im just going to have to see this for myself. If I dont like it I will sell it.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Awe man. Can't wait to read your thoughts on it. To be honest, I had a feeling that you would re order it







.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/660#post_22271398
> 
> 
> Awe man. Can't wait to read your thoughts on it. To be honest, I had a feeling that you would re order it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I went to the darbee thread and saw some screenshots that impressed me by avs member so i thought bugger it i will try it myself. If i don't like it i could re sell it quite easy. Im hoping that i have to set it once and that's it. I posted that question on that thread so Im hoping to get an answer soon.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/660#post_22271011
> 
> 
> Bugger it!! I saw some nice shots from a member on the Darbee thread and looked quite good. Pre-ordered again. Im just going to have to see this for myself. If I dont like it I will sell it.



All this flip-flopping is making me dizzy.










Welcome back onboard the Darbee train.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/690#post_22271729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/660#post_22271011
> 
> 
> Bugger it!! I saw some nice shots from a member on the Darbee thread and looked quite good. Pre-ordered again. Im just going to have to see this for myself. If I dont like it I will sell it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this flip-flopping is making me dizzy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back onboard the Darbee train.
Click to expand...


Glad to be on board again.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Hey Frank. I was wrong, That is not a 4K projector that I linked to above. It is just the "pro" version of what Craig has already. Sorry about that. But I am looking forward to hearing your thoughts on that Darbee and what it does to your picture.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Hey Franin, any luck on getting the DUO to pull of the 2:35 scaling?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/690#post_22273761
> 
> 
> Hey Franin, any luck on getting the DUO to pull of the 2:35 scaling?



I have not yet tried brolic, im hoping this weekend. btw how have you been mate?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/690#post_22273225
> 
> 
> Hey Frank. I was wrong, That is not a 4K projector that I linked to above. It is just the "pro" version of what Craig has already. Sorry about that. But I am looking forward to hearing your thoughts on that Darbee and what it does to your picture.



No problems mate. I was trying to find one over here in Australia to go and have a look, nothing over here at the moment. Anyway im in no rush will wait, I have paitience.


----------



## Franin

Just recieved a tracking number for my Darbee Darblet that was pretty quick.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/690#post_22273920
> 
> 
> Just recieved a tracking number for my Darbee Darblet that was pretty quick.



Me too. It's being shipped via Priority mail and they say 1-3 days. I'm holding out hope for a Saturday delivery.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/690#post_22274217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/690#post_22273920
> 
> 
> Just recieved a tracking number for my Darbee Darblet that was pretty quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. It's being shipped via Priority mail and they say 1-3 days. I'm holding out hope for a Saturday delivery.
Click to expand...









you will get it before me, looking forward in reading on how it looks on your display. GO WABO!!


----------



## Franin

Started my countdown to avengers with first up captain America. Don't mind it but definitely not as exciting as the rest of them. Next week Iron Man.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/690#post_22274223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you will get it before me, looking forward in reading on how it looks on your display. GO WABO!!



I'm here for ya, man.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/690#post_22275325
> 
> 
> Started my countdown to avengers with first up captain America. Don't mind it but definitely not as exciting as the rest of them. Next week Iron Man.



No need to rub it in that you're getting The Avengers way before us. I really enjoyed Captain America.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/690#post_22275325
> 
> 
> Started my countdown to avengers with first up captain America. Don't mind it but definitely not as exciting as the rest of them. Next week Iron Man.


I thought Captain America was OK but not up to the others. I am doing them when I can, but out of order. I just watched Iron Man 2. So maybe Thor will be next. We shall see. Hopefully The Avengers will kick but at home.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/690#post_22273797
> 
> 
> I have not yet tried brolic, im hoping this weekend. btw how have you been mate?



I've been pretty good man. Just struggling not to be consumed by Home Theater gear! I caught myself at work today trying to rationalize my forthcoming home theater spending.. Incidentally, as I was putting the calculator to work in my office, a guy who used to work for me shot me a text around the same time, bragging about his new $3k+ _Bose_ system....It took all of me not to set the fellow straight.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/690#post_22275325
> 
> 
> Started my countdown to avengers with first up captain America. Don't mind it but definitely not as exciting as the rest of them. Next week Iron Man.



My girlfriend and I did the same exact thing in anticipation for The Avengers theatrical release! Of course, my girlfriend wanted nothing to do with movies about costumed superheroes......until we were an hour into Iron Man. After that, she was hooked. Captain America, she liked the least--but she loves all the others and was just as excited as I was to go catch The Avengers in the theaters! Afterward, she kept thanking me for "making" her sit down to watch Iron Man with her....her exact words were "Matt, you've introduced me to a whole new world. I can't thank you enough!" lol....I'm counting down to Sept 25 (Its US release date). I"ll have my Stewart Studiotek 130 screen by then ( 116" CIH babayyy!!!) so it should be a blast.


On another note, excuse me sir, but were you aware that you have FOUR F112's? My gosh....If there is a giant worldwide earthquake at the end of 2012, it'll come from your house! lol


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/690#post_22276387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/690#post_22273797
> 
> 
> I have not yet tried brolic, im hoping this weekend. btw how have you been mate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> I've been pretty good man. Just struggling not to be consumed by Home Theater gear! I caught myself at work today trying to rationalize my forthcoming home theater spending.. Incidentally, as I was putting the calculator to work in my office, a guy who used to work for me shot me a text around the same time, bragging about his new $3k+ _Bose_ system....It took all of me not to set the fellow straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If people only new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/690#post_22275325
> 
> 
> Started my countdown to avengers with first up captain America. Don't mind it but definitely not as exciting as the rest of them. Next week Iron Man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> My girlfriend and I did the same exact thing in anticipation for The Avengers theatrical release! Of course, my girlfriend wanted nothing to do with movies about costumed superheroes......until we were an hour into Iron Man. After that, she was hooked. Captain America, she liked the least--but she loves all the others and was just as excited as I was to go catch The Avengers in the theaters! Afterward, she kept thanking me for "making" her sit down to watch Iron Man with her....her exact words were "Matt, you've introduced me to a whole new world. I can't thank you enough!" lol....I'm counting down to Sept 25 (Its US release date).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My wife is the only one that hasnt watched them yet. Im hoping to show her when Avengers comes out. Its good to have a mrs that shares your passion. Btw its good to know your name is Matt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes its good to talk to people going by there first name, well that if its okay with you. Happy to still go by brolic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> I"ll have my Stewart Studiotek 130 screen by then ( 116" CIH babayyy!!!) so it should be a blast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have the 117" version of the Stewart and its awesome. I went for the 2:37 aspect ratio. You wont regret going Stewart, trust me. I wish though I got the masking one but that is way too much over here.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> On another note, excuse me sir, but were you aware that you have FOUR F112's? My gosh....If there is a giant worldwide earthquake at the end of 2012, it'll come from your house! lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For my size room there perfect and do the job just right.
Click to expand...


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/690#post_22275364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/690#post_22275325
> 
> 
> Started my countdown to avengers with first up captain America. Don't mind it but definitely not as exciting as the rest of them. Next week Iron Man.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Captain America was OK but not up to the others. I am doing them when I can, but out of order. I just watched Iron Man 2. So maybe Thor will be next. We shall see. Hopefully The Avengers will kick but at home.
Click to expand...


Avengers will kick butt for sure.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/690#post_22275360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/690#post_22274223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you will get it before me, looking forward in reading on how it looks on your display. GO WABO!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> I'm here for ya, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/690#post_22275325
> 
> 
> Started my countdown to avengers with first up captain America. Don't mind it but definitely not as exciting as the rest of them. Next week Iron Man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> No need to rub it in that you're getting The Avengers way before us. I really enjoyed Captain America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Just 3 weeks away. Dont know if there region locked though. I wonder why we get them early over here? Oh well Ill enjoy it for you. Im looking forward for the DC version hopefully dont know if it will be good as Marvel though.
Click to expand...


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/630#post_22245850
> 
> 
> G'day, mate.
> 
> 
> You watch any good movies lately? I tell ya, it's been real slim pickings on new releases. I can't wait for The Avengers blu to come out. This has Franin written all over it and will be right at home on your BD shelf.



Just ordered. Had to get one.


----------



## Franin

Have to say folks I'm looking forward to Jaws. 100 score on Ralphs review and other sites are very similar.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/690#post_22276897
> 
> 
> Just ordered. Had to get one.



That's way awesome, Franin.







I thought about it, but I'm getting the Steelbook version instead. Also getting the Steelbook of Jaws. Only steel can cage the beast.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/690#post_22277136
> 
> 
> That's way awesome, Franin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about it, but I'm getting the Steelbook version instead. Also getting the Steelbook of Jaws. Only steel can cage the beast.



Lol I like that.


----------



## BrolicBeast

I hope your wife really gets into the Avengers man....You might have some luck if you show her Iron Man next! I think that's the best all around film in the The Avengers series.


Oh yeah man, feel free to call me Matt.







I also believe it's cool to operate on first name bases.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/690#post_22278851
> 
> 
> I hope your wife really gets into the Avengers man....You might have some luck if you show her Iron Man next! I think that's the best all around film in the The Avengers series.



I hope so too



> Quote:
> Oh yeah man, feel free to call me Matt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also believe it's cool to operate on first name bases.










thank you. When you talk to people for quite awhile its nice to know there first name.


----------



## pcweber111

Hey we're all on a first name basis over here.










Phil btw.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/690#post_22280355
> 
> 
> Hey we're all on a first name basis over here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phil btw.



Thanks Phil


----------



## Franin

My Darbee Darblet has arrived in Australia im hoping for a delivery tomorrow. Will be perfect for ironman.


----------



## Franin

Just bought Battleship


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/690#post_22291126
> 
> 
> My Darbee Darblet has arrived in Australia im hoping for a delivery tomorrow. Will be perfect for ironman.



Sounds good Frank. Iron Man is already a great looking film...adding a Darblet into that great theater will be impressive, and. will certainly help make the wife a believer in The Avengers initiative!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/690#post_22291182
> 
> 
> Sounds good Frank. Iron Man is already a great looking film...adding a Darblet into that great theater will be impressive, and. will certainly help make the wife a believer in The Avengers initiative!



Hope she will like it


----------



## Franin

Even better guys my Darbee is here today I just missed the delivery guy. Will pick at 4pm finally get to see what the excitement is about.


----------



## Franin

I connected using the Darbee Darblet and have to say Im impressed. Im at 50% and you can see the difference once activating the slider. Job well done I say


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/690#post_22291891
> 
> 
> I connected using the Darbee Darblet and have to say Im impressed. Im at 50% and you can see the difference once activating the slider. Job well done I say



Well I must say that was pretty fast shipping to your place. Congrates Frank. Mine should be at my place by Sat. afternoon.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/720#post_22291901
> 
> 
> Well I must say that was pretty fast shipping to your place. Congrates Frank. Mine should be at my place by Sat. afternoon.



Thanks Al I was actually surprised myself







Saturday can't come any faster. Very easy to setup


----------



## Franin

I watched my first movie get the ****** with the darblet and it looked really good. The details on the characters faces ( Mel especially ) was very clear. Will do some more testing tomorrow night with iron man.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Sounds like a worth while upgrade so far. Looking forward to more of your thoughts.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/720#post_22293098
> 
> 
> Sounds like a worth while upgrade so far. Looking forward to more of your thoughts.



Definitely a worthwhile investment Mike.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/720#post_22292624
> 
> 
> I watched my first movie get the ****** with the darblet and it looked really good. The details on the characters faces ( Mel especially ) was very clear. Will do some more testing tomorrow night with iron man.



Is it a big improvement, a BIG improvement, or a noticeable one?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/720#post_22294977
> 
> 
> Is it a big improvement, a BIG improvement, or a noticeable one?



For blu ray its a noticeable improvement. I cannot comment on SD,3D or games as I dont have them in my HT room. For its price its not bad if it was $500 I would really have to think about it but if it was more than that I would say NO. I couldn't argue ( though I did hold off for a bit in the beginning ) at $300AU landed for the job it does.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Hey Frank, I don't know if you know this answer or not. Can that Darbee Darblet be connected to any kind of video device? Like a plasma TV? I am not thinking about. My picture already looks great and on my small screen I am sure differences would be hard to see. I was just wondering that's all.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/720#post_22295529
> 
> 
> Hey Frank, I don't know if you know this answer or not. Can that Darbee Darblet be connected to any kind of video device? Like a plasma TV? I am not thinking about. My picture already looks great and on my small screen I am sure differences would be hard to see. I was just wondering that's all.



Definitely Mike. I think you will get the noticeable difference on blu ray also.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Hi Mike, I'll let you know first thing next week. I have one on the way and I will be hooking it up to a Sharp 70" display.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/720#post_22296097
> 
> 
> Hi Mike, I'll let you know first thing next week. I have one on the way and I will be hooking it up to a Sharp 70" display.


Sounds good. Only even you have a bigger TV then I do. I only have a 42"







. I just wonder if it would make a difference for me.


----------



## hometheatergeek

I could always throw it on my master bedroom 32" 720P LCD to see what it does.


BTW Hi Frank, sorry to hijack your thread.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/720#post_22296407
> 
> 
> I could always throw it on my master bedroom 32" 720P LCD to see what it does.
> 
> BTW Hi Frank, sorry to hijack your thread.


Now that would be interesting. Yea, I am sorry also for taking over this thread.


----------



## Franin

That's okay


----------



## Franin

Watched the godfather last night. The Darbee really did its job well but by saying that there were some scenes with noise/grain( whatever you want to call it) where that was enchanced. I dropped it down to 45% where i found a happy medium.


----------



## MIkeDuke

I hope there turns out to be a middle ground somewhere that works for most movies. I would think having to adjust it many time would become a pain after awhile. Still glad though it seems to be doing its job. Looking forward to more reports.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/720#post_22299965
> 
> 
> I hope there turns out to be a middle ground somewhere that works for most movies. I would think having to adjust it many time would become a pain after awhile. Still glad though it seems to be doing its job. Looking forward to more reports.



Hi Mike I think 45% will be the perfect happy meduim for me. I agree though last thing I want to be doing is be adjusting while I watch a movie but seeing the Godfather there shouldn't be no more problems.


----------



## Franin

I wrote an email to stewart screen because I was looking into getting into masking for my stewart screen. Now the money is in the screen itself not the frame but what i wanted to is buy the vistascope frame which included the motorised masking without the screen so i can use mine. Im hoping that can be done as im not going to buy another screen. The reason why i prefer to go with stewart for the masking is that each screen has a serial that identifies the size and measurements of the screen ( ive been told ) so it would be easier for them to make it to my spec.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/720#post_22300883
> 
> 
> I wrote an email to stewart screen because I was looking into getting into masking for my stewart screen. Now the money is in the screen itself not the frame but what i wanted to is buy the vistascope frame which included the motorised masking without the screen so i can use mine. Im hoping that can be done as im not going to buy another screen. The reason why i prefer to go with stewart for the masking is that each screen has a serial that identifies the size and measurements of the screen ( ive been told ) so it would be easier for them to make it to my spec.



That sounds pretty big shooter. I thought when we last talked about masking you expressed no interest. What's changed? The Darblet that good it's making you change other pieces now?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/720#post_22301098
> 
> 
> That sounds pretty big shooter. I thought when we last talked about masking you expressed no interest. What's changed? The Darblet that good it's making you change other pieces now?



Its always been in the back of my mind but I dont think what Im asking can be done.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/720#post_22299965
> 
> 
> I hope there turns out to be a middle ground somewhere that works for most movies. I would think having to adjust it many time would become a pain after awhile. Still glad though it seems to be doing its job. Looking forward to more reports.



To each his own. Every room/screen/projector/ambient lighting condition and personal preference are different. While one may prefer 40%, another may prefer 65%. I have been living with it at this level for some time and it seems to work quite well. If it is adding artifacts, they are certainly not prominent nor bothersome (I do not see them). And I have no interest in ever changing the setting once I find an acceptable one. That sounds way too much like changing the tracking angle on every LP!!


But, to each his own.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/720#post_22302453
> 
> 
> To each his own. Every room/screen/projector/ambient lighting condition and personal preference are different. While one may prefer 40%, another may prefer 65%. I have been living with it at this level for some time and it seems to work quite well. If it is adding artifacts, they are certainly not prominent nor bothersome (I do not see them). *And I have no interest in ever changing the setting once I find an acceptable one*. That sounds way too much like changing the tracking angle on every LP!!
> 
> But, to each his own.


I think we are saying the same thing. That was my point. I hope there is a setting where for each person who has this that works for them without constantly changing it, I did NOT mean that I was hoping there would be universal setting that would work for every one no matter, projector, screen or room. I just meant that I hope each person can find a setting that works for them as opposed to having to set it for 55% one movie then 69% another movie that 35% another movie. That's all.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/720#post_22302786
> 
> 
> I think we are saying the same thing. That was my point. I hope there is a setting where for each person who has this that works for them without constantly changing it, I did NOT mean that I was hoping there would be universal setting that would work for every one no matter, projector, screen or room. I just meant that I hope each person can find a setting that works for them as opposed to having to set it for 55% one movie then 69% another movie that 35% another movie. That's all.



I understood what you meant Mike


----------



## Franin

Got my microphone holder from Audyssey today, Luke did a fantastic job getting the product to me. A+ service.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/720#post_22302887
> 
> 
> I understood what you meant Mike


Cool. It seems like an affordable way to really improve you video.


----------



## Franin

The jvc rs 45/x30 is quite cheap compared what we have to pay here. Were paying close to double.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/720#post_22303608
> 
> 
> The jvc rs 45/x30 is quite cheap compared what we have to pay here. Were paying close to double.



That's because the delivery guys have to get past great whites, red back spiders, box jellyfish and who knows what other venomous critters to deliver your hifi gear.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/720#post_22303653
> 
> 
> That's because the delivery guys have to get past great whites, red back spiders, box jellyfish and who knows what other venomous critters to deliver your hifi gear.



LOL!







Indeed, the Discovery Channel has us stateside believing that Australia is one giant adventure. I still think it is  I mean....Kangaroos!!!


My lady and I actually plan on Visiting Sydney in a few years. It looks like an absolutely marvelous place...those beaches...those beaches.....need Frank's four F112's to make the sand jump!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/720#post_22303653
> 
> 
> That's because the delivery guys have to get past great whites, red back spiders, box jellyfish and who knows what other venomous critters to deliver your hifi gear.










apart from the great whites and jellyfish they rest are not bad. Though the red backs love our summer just dont walk into one or you will now about it.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/720#post_22304675
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the Discovery Channel has us stateside believing that Australia is one giant adventure. I still think it is  I mean....Kangaroos!!!
> 
> My lady and I actually plan on Visiting Sydney in a few years. It looks like an absolutely marvelous place...those beaches...those beaches.....need Frank's four F112's to make the sand jump!



Sydney is a lovely place Matt. The beaches are nice too. I'm on the other side of the country where the beaches are nice but the water is know becoming dangerous. I have never seen this much shark activity in my life. Kangaroos where we live usually are up north from us ( not familiar where there located on the other side of the country ) but you have to becareful at times because if you drive they sometimes jump out in front if you causing major damage to your car and you. My cousin was lucky many years ago that the car was just damaged.


----------



## Franin

Still on the decision train wether to get the X70. With 4K just around the corner Im thinking its best to hold off.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/750#post_22311737
> 
> 
> Still on the decision train wether to get the X70. With 4K just around the corner Im thinking its best to hold off.



Don't hold off. You can do it.
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/750#post_22312453
> 
> 
> Don't hold off. You can do it.



Im going to pass.Ill wait.


Btw I heard a rumour that the Darbee Darblet is increasing its price ?


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/750#post_22317190
> 
> 
> Im going to pass.Ill wait.
> 
> Btw I heard a rumour that the Darbee Darblet is increasing its price ?



If they spif up the enclosure, put all the connectors on the back , upgrade the chezzy power adapter, and add Ethernet for software updates, it will be worth it!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/750#post_22317190
> 
> 
> Im going to pass.Ill wait.
> 
> Btw I heard a rumour that the Darbee Darblet is increasing its price ?



I still think you should do it.


The rumors be true.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV Science Sales 4*  /t/1399154/darbee-vision-darblet/2310#post_22317209
> 
> 
> I have posted this before. Just a few posts ago. The price of $269 will be honored by AV Science Sales for each and every order received by September the 15th. The MSRP goes up to $349 on the 16th. What the minimum sale price then has not be determined but I expect it will be $299.
> 
> 
> It will be the same unit.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/750#post_22317451
> 
> 
> If they spif up the enclosure, put all the connectors on the back , upgrade the chezzy power adapter, and add Ethernet for software updates, it will be worth it!



Agreed. It would be nice if they made the case design more cabinet/rack friendly.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/750#post_22317451
> 
> 
> If they spif up the enclosure, put all the connectors on the back , upgrade the chezzy power adapter, and add Ethernet for software updates, it will be worth it!



Your right it will be better. Nice rack system as wabo said would be cool.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/750#post_22317533
> 
> 
> I still think you should do it.



Nah I can wait.


> Quote:
> The rumors be true.



Thanks for that wabo I bought it and Im glad you kicked my butt into buying it.


----------



## Franin

Finally get a chance to watch Jaws tonight. It's going to be interesting how the darbee will improve on already excellent pq I've been told.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Let us know how Jaws looked. I may pick it up. Still on the fence.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/750#post_22329813
> 
> 
> Let us know how Jaws looked. I may pick it up. Still on the fence.



Will do Mike. I love Jaws haven't seen it for a long time been waiting to see it on blu.


----------



## MIkeDuke

It's an old picture so I would also be interested in thoughts you had on the audio. It got a 100 for both from Ralph's review. So I would also be interested on your thoughts on the audio side. It is a 7.1 mix.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/750#post_22329966
> 
> 
> It's an old picture so I would also be interested in thoughts you had on the audio. It got a 100 for both from Ralph's review. So I would also be interested on your thoughts on the audio side. It is a 7.1 mix.



The pq wasn't bad at all Mike for a movie of that age it looked very good. The audio wasn't bad either. The audio is not compareable to today's current standards but it's actually not too bad. You will be suprised.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/750#post_22330503
> 
> 
> The pq wasn't bad at all Mike for a movie of that age it looked very good. The audio wasn't bad either. The audio is not compareable to today's current standards but it's actually not too bad. You will be suprised.


Thanks Frank. I would guess someone buys this because they want the classic in the best possible way. Not to really demonstrate the full capabilities of a system. I saw that documentary that was linked to earlier in the thread and that looked interesting.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/750#post_22330960
> 
> 
> Thanks Frank. I would guess someone buys this because they want the classic in the best possible way. Not to really demonstrate the full capabilities of a system. I saw that documentary that was linked to earlier in the thread and that looked interesting.



I have to admit its a fantastic film restored very well.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/750#post_22332758
> 
> 
> I have to admit its a fantastic film restored very well.


That's good to hear







.


----------



## Franin

  


Picked this up tonight at a good price too. Will watch tonight.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Nice







. I will be interested in what you think of the audio and video. I hope the audio really kicks butt.


----------



## Franin

Will do.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/750#post_22346284
> 
> 
> 
> Picked this up tonight at a good price too. Will watch tonight.



Jealousy courses swiftly through my veins!


Enjoy!!!


----------



## Franin

Unfortunately I ended up getting a call last night I has to take my father in law to hospital so I couldn't watch it. No big deal will wait till tomorrow night.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Is everything OK now Frank with your FIL? I'm really looking forward to your comments on the Avenger movie but wanted to make sure your wife's dad is OK.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/750#post_22348758
> 
> 
> Is everything OK now Frank with your FIL? I'm really looking forward to your comments on the Avenger movie but wanted to make sure your wife's dad is OK.



Hi Al I got a call from my MIL last night if I could take him at 5am so by the time I start the movie ( which is late and the movie goes for 3 hours ) I won't be getting much sleep. But he's all good. Thank btw Al.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/750#post_22346284
> 
> 
> 
> Picked this up tonight at a good price too. Will watch tonight.



Nice score on The Avengers blu. You guys get all the good stuff first.







Looking forward to your thoughts on it. The AQ should be stellar. Sorry to hear about your FIL. I hope he's ok.


I know you were thinking about buying that Marvel 10-disc Tesseract cube briefcase set. Bad news, amigo. It's been canceled. Marvel is being sued by the company that makes the actual briefcase. So Marvel has pulled the set.











> Quote:
> According to the complaint, "Images of the replica briefcase on Marvel's advertising materials, and fan video from Marvel's product display at this year's Comic-Con convention, show the plastic 'replica case' to be a close copy of Rimowa's Topas attaché case in every respect but quality -- from the proportions and coloring, to the style of the handle and latches, and, of course, in the use of the trademarked parallel ridges around the body of the case."
> 
> 
> Rimowa is alleging trademark infringement, trademark dilution and unfair competition and is seeking to enjoin Marvel from further infringement. The plaintiff is demanding a jury trial, all profits from allegedly unlawful conduct and an award of three times plaintiff's actual damages to be proved. The company's lawyer is Anjani Mandavia.
> 
> 
> Marvel has yet to respond to a request for comment.



Full story here .


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/750#post_22349001
> 
> 
> Nice score on The Avengers blu. You guys get all the good stuff first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your thoughts on it. The AQ should be stellar. Sorry to hear about your FIL. I hope he's ok.
> 
> I know you were thinking about buying that Marvel 10-disc Tesseract cube briefcase set. Bad news, amigo. It's been canceled. Marvel is being sued by the company that makes the actual briefcase. So Marvel has pulled the set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full story here .



Damn!!


----------



## Franin

Watched this last night and the pq was amazing. As well as the SQ. Fantastic!! you guys will be impressed will watch again Saturday night.


----------



## MIkeDuke

I hope the U.S version is as good as what you got. I am really looking forward to the bass and dynamics on this one. They had better not applied a filter to it. Glad it was a great buy for you though.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/750#post_22356802
> 
> 
> I hope the U.S version is as good as what you got. I am really looking forward to the bass and dynamics on this one. They had better not applied a filter to it. Glad it was a great buy for you though.



I'm sure the quality will be very similar. You will enjoy this more watching it at home than at the movies.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/750#post_22356921
> 
> 
> I'm sure the quality will be very similar. You will enjoy this more watching it at home than at the movies.


I am not nervous about it







. Although it is not released here in the U.S until 9/25







. I only have a 5.1 system but is this a 7.1 or 5.1 audio mix. Just wondering.


----------



## Franin

I'll check for you tonight Mike.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/750#post_22362258
> 
> 
> I'll check for you tonight Mike.



It's 7.1 Mike.


----------



## Franin

It's Father's Day here in Australia. Happy Fathers to all


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/780#post_22363872
> 
> 
> It's Father's Day here in Australia. Happy Fathers to all



Happy Father's Day, Franin.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/780#post_22364398
> 
> 
> Happy Father's Day, Franin.



Thanks buddy. We did round 1 at the inlaws and know were going round 2 at my parents.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/780#post_22364406
> 
> 
> Thanks buddy. We did round 1 at the inlaws and know were going round 2 at my parents.



Ah yes, making the rounds. I hope you had a great Father's Day, amigo.


----------



## pcweber111

Happy Fathers day down under! Us dads deserve some good home theater action later tonight. I think I'm gonna watch a few later. Hope your day has been well.










- EDIT Well, later tonight Central time zone lol. For you I guess that would be early morning movie watching.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/780#post_22365068
> 
> 
> Ah yes, making the rounds. I hope you had a great Father's Day, amigo.



Thanks Jeff it was a good day allround.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/780#post_22365904
> 
> 
> Happy Fathers day down under! Us dads deserve some good home theater action later tonight. I think I'm gonna watch a few later. Hope your day has been well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - EDIT Well, later tonight Central time zone lol. For you I guess that would be early morning movie watching.



Thanks Phil your right us dad's definitely deserve some good home theatre time.







It was a good day spending time with the the kids. I mainly begin a movie at 11:00pm.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/780#post_22366385
> 
> 
> Thanks Phil your right us dad's definitely deserve some good home theatre time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a good day spending time with the the kids. I mainly begin a movie at 11:00pm.



Nothing to disturb your sleep, I hope.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/780#post_22366786
> 
> 
> Nothing to disturb your sleep, I hope.



Used to it know.


----------



## MIkeDuke

You know Frank. I just paid a little closer attention to your pictures and the description of your room. I just noticed that the old picture had the equipment in the room and the new setup has it in a closet. The new(er) look looks really clean and fantastic. You have quite a lot of gear in that room. How did you handle ventilation. I would love to have an open space in the front of the room like you have that just has my TV in front. Craig has something similar where his gear is on the side of his room and he just has his speakers and subs in the front of the room. But we all have limitations. It looks like your center is flat on the table. I am not sure how far away it is from your main seating position but I can tell you when Craig angled up the center just a bit, so it was facing more directly at my head, instead of just flat and straight, it made a huge difference, You may want to just try and angle the center just a little bit up. It does not have to be a lot but you may notice a change as well. It also looks like you maybe have lowered the screen? All in all, great changes. I wish I could have "clean" looking room







. Oh well. I will live with what I have







. Again, you have a great looking and I am sure great performing room.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/780#post_22388463
> 
> 
> You know Frank. I just paid a little closer attention to your pictures and the description of your room. I just noticed that the old picture had the equipment in the room and the new setup has it in a closet. The new(er) look looks really clean and fantastic. You have quite a lot of gear in that room. How did you handle ventilation. I would love to have an open space in the front of the room like you have that just has my TV in front. Craig has something similar where his gear is on the side of his room and he just has his speakers and subs in the front of the room. But we all have limitations. It looks like your center is flat on the table. I am not sure how far away it is from your main seating position but I can tell you when Craig angled up the center just a bit, so it was facing more directly at my head, instead of just flat and straight, it made a huge difference, You may want to just try and angle the center just a little bit up. It does not have to be a lot but you may notice a change as well. It also looks like you maybe have lowered the screen? All in all, great changes. I wish I could have "clean" looking room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Oh well. I will live with what I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Again, you have a great looking and I am sure great performing room.



Hi Mike

Yes all my gear is in another room behind the theatre room. Its not a closet but a actually a walk in room 2.3m widex4m in length( centre of the house that is always cool to my suprise) with shelves but I was able to put in two server rack units with plenty of ventilation. My centre is placed in a custom made box thats able to fit the samsung monitor ( which diplays the Denons setup when needed). When you sit down the centre is actually facing you so there is really no need to angle it in my case. Yes I have lowered the screen, it wasnt too bad originally but its much better now. Im glad I got rid of that cabinet becuase the amount of buzz was coming from that cabinet annoyed me very much. But now thats all gone, im glad I have nothing that shakes or buzzes.


Thankyou btw


----------



## MIkeDuke

Sounds like a winning solution to me. In the future, I may try and go with a server based system so that would at least allow me to get all of my DVD's and BR disks out of the room. 117" screen. Man I still like the thought of that. Thanks for the further description. It is such a great looking room. I do like how clean it looks now.


----------



## Franin

Thanks Mike










Mate I was looking at server based solutions placing all my blu rays on a hard drive. But the questions I have is does the quality of the movie get affected? I've heard no from some on the forums and I've heard yes from others. Im still intrested on that solution but I have to be 1000% certain that the pq and aq won't be affected.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Check your PM


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/780#post_22388829
> 
> 
> Check your PM



Thanks Mike PM replied.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/780#post_22388674
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mate I was looking at server based solutions placing all my blu rays on a hard drive. But the questions I have is does the quality of the movie get affected? I've heard no from some on the forums and I've heard yes from others. Im still intrested on that solution but I have to be 1000% certain that the pq and aq won't be affected.



Frank, I've always been interested in having a server solution as well. I've got about 5 or 6 TB worth of hard drives lying around, and I wouldn't mind eventually going disc-less, but like you, the concern of losing a/v quality is a large one, and opinions differ between the "for" and "against" crowds, so the risk seems to large to take the plunge just yet.


----------



## pcweber111

I've thought about that as well. I noticed the new WD Red series Network Drives are out and I've wondered how they would fair in a server setup that sees extensive a/v use. I made a mistake a few years back and ripped all my cds to a HDD and then sold everything. The drive failed prematurely and because I didn't do a system back up at the time I lost pretty much everything on the drive. I have a Zune pass now and have recovered about 80% of what I had but I don't own the music and it's more compressed than what I ripped. I like it well enough but live and learn I guess. I'm looking into the video server route but would keep my BDs this time. I would also prefer to rip bit for bit but with over 400 BDs that's gonna eat up some space. I think this is going to be my next project.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/780#post_22406518
> 
> 
> Frank, I've always been interested in having a server solution as well. I've got about 5 or 6 TB worth of hard drives lying around, and I wouldn't mind eventually going disc-less, but like you, the concern of losing a/v quality is a large one, and opinions differ between the "for" and "against" crowds, so the risk seems to large to take the plunge just yet.



Exactly that's what holds me back. I think I need to see one in action on a big screen to actually see if the av quality does get affected. But it would be nice to choose your movie from the screen.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/780#post_22406601
> 
> 
> I've thought about that as well. I noticed the new WD Red series Network Drives are out and I've wondered how they would fair in a server setup that sees extensive a/v use. I made a mistake a few years back and ripped all my cds to a HDD and then sold everything. The drive failed prematurely and because I didn't do a system back up at the time I lost pretty much everything on the drive. I have a Zune pass now and have recovered about 80% of what I had but I don't own the music and it's more compressed than what I ripped. I like it well enough but live and learn I guess. I'm looking into the video server route but would keep my BDs this time. I would also prefer to rip bit for bit but with over 400 BDs that's gonna eat up some space. I think this is going to be my next project.



I will be definitley be keeping my blu rays to Phil. Like you I have a large extensive blu ray library and the last thing I want to do is lose them all.


----------



## Franin

Just off topic I'm looking forward in getting my iPhone 5 soon


----------



## pcweber111

So you were able to get your preorder in? My brother is a fan of the iPhone and he said his preorder went through and the estimated pick up date is next Friday I think? Cool stuff, love it when new toys come out. I'm a Windows Phone fan myself and I've already decided that the Lumia 920 will be my next phone. I love new stuff.


----------



## Franin

Ours is available on Friday, so hopefully I should be able to pick one up.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/780#post_22406704
> 
> 
> Just off topic I'm looking forward in getting my iPhone 5 soon



I called my AT&T store today to check on my order. I'm 3rd on the list for a white 32GB. I asked if I could change to black and he said sure, but it will bump me to the back of the line. No one wants to be back of the line. So I let 'er ride.










Congrats on that other thing I won't mention until you break the news.


----------



## Franin

I have a mate lining up on Friday, 2 per customer so he's getting one for me too, hopefully. Hes going there the night before.


----------



## Franin

Well I ended up buying a JVC DLA RS60 for a very good price brand new in the U.S., compared to what we pay over here in Australia its a steal







I know people will ask why would you buy an RS 60 when you can get the newer projectors? Well I guess the reason being A) it was the price B)It was going to be more improved than the HD 350 well it was a flagship awhile back and C) the price







Well Im impressed with the PQ it produces and I wont be using it for 3D. I personally do not like to pay too much for a projector due to how quick there replaced and there prices drop. But anyway Im happy to incorporate one of these for my theatre.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Fantastic pick up Frank. I have seen Craig's projector. He has an RS-55. It looked stunning. I am sure yours will look just incredible with your screen. Can't wait to hear your thoughts on it. OK, I am jealous again







.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/780#post_22415138
> 
> 
> Fantastic pick up Frank. I have seen Craig's projector. He has an RS-55. It looked stunning. I am sure yours will look just incredible with your screen. Can't wait to hear your thoughts on it. OK, I am jealous again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thanks Mike for the price I couldn't resist, plus I'm selling my HD 350 to a friend so it's even cheaper.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/780#post_22414584
> 
> 
> I have a mate lining up on Friday, 2 per customer so he's getting one for me too, hopefully. Hes going there the night before.



You're having someone else stand in line for you? Look up "big shooter" in the dictionary and there's a picture of The Franin.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/780#post_22415074
> 
> 
> Well I ended up buying a JVC DLA RS60 for a very good price brand new in the U.S., compared to what we pay over here in Australia its a steal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know people will ask why would you buy an RS 60 when you can get the newer projectors? Well I guess the reason being A) it was the price B)It was going to be more improved than the HD 350 well it was a flagship awhile back and C) the price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Im impressed with the PQ it produces and I wont be using it for 3D. I personally do not like to pay too much for a projector due to how quick there replaced and there prices drop. But anyway Im happy to incorporate one of these for my theatre.



Very nice, Mr. 3D.


You have all the cool toys.


----------



## BrolicBeast

That room just seems to keep getting better and better! Great addition to the room Frank!!! Congrats!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/780#post_22415328
> 
> 
> You're having someone else stand in line for you? Look up "big shooter" in the dictionary and there's a picture of The Franin.



Lol he offered, doesn't guarantee me one though. Depending on the size of that line and what tIme he gets there.



> Quote:
> Very nice, Mr. 3D. You have all the cool toys.




I wish, I just could not argue about the price.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/780#post_22416966
> 
> 
> That room just seems to keep getting better and better! Great addition to the room Frank!!! Congrats!



Thanks Matt.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/780#post_22417169
> 
> 
> Lol he offered, doesn't guarantee me one though. Depending on the size of that line and what tIme he gets there.
> 
> I wish, I just could not argue about the price.



All I know is I want to be Franin when I grow up.


FYI, iOS6 is now available to download for your iPad.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/810#post_22417241
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, iOS6 is now available to download for your iPad.



What improvements or add on does it have ?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/810#post_22417500
> 
> 
> What improvements or add on does it have ?



The new iPhone 5 will be running iOS6. According to Apple there's over 200 new features.

http://www.apple.com/ios/whats-new/


----------



## Franin

Finally got it not bad at all.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/810#post_22421147
> 
> 
> Finally got it not bad at all.



Congrats, mate. I expect more vids.










I called my AT&T store regarding my iPhone 5 preorder. They simply said if I haven't received a call by now, it didn't come in. I explained I put down a deposit to reserve one. I was told that only put my name on their preorder list. I have no idea when I'll get one now. A month? 5 weeks?


----------



## Franin

Love that episode it's so true. Mate not too worry you will get it soon. I've sent vids to you


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/810#post_22423585
> 
> 
> Congrats, mate. I expect more vids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I called my AT&T store regarding my iPhone 5 preorder. They simply said if I haven't received a call by now, it didn't come in. I explained I put down a deposit to reserve one. I was told that only put my name on their preorder list. I have no idea when I'll get one now. A month? 5 weeks?



Don't show me this. I might be going out to eat next Saturday.


----------



## Franin

Finally got my Plinth made and my chairs are now in the theatre.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/810#post_22435349
> 
> 
> Finally got my Plinth made and my chairs are now in the theatre.



I didn't know you were getting new furniture. You've been holding back on me. Those chairs look amazing. Nice choice.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/810#post_22425215
> 
> 
> Don't show me this. I might be going out to eat next Saturday.



Did they hold your reservation?


----------



## MIkeDuke

First, check your PM. Hopefully you got it. Second those chairs look awesome. I am sure they are very comfy. Now you probably have to fight to stay awake in your theater because they look like you can just melt right into them







.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/810#post_22438204
> 
> 
> I didn't know you were getting new furniture. You've been holding back on me. Those chairs look amazing. Nice choice.



Hey wabo they're actually from my formal lounge they never get used and I gave my old theatre chairs for the kids in the games room.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/810#post_22439140
> 
> 
> First, check your PM. Hopefully you got it. Second those chairs look awesome. I am sure they are very comfy. Now you probably have to fight to stay awake in your theater because they look like you can just melt right into them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Got it thanks Mike, you have to check yours now buddy. The chairs are nice and comfy but they have nice back support which is good for someone like me who at times can have upper/lower back pain, more recently its been the upper ( don't know why ).

Going to do another set of Audyssey runs tonight not looking forward to them.


----------



## MIkeDuke

I like the bigger chairs(Like you have now and like Craig has), but I needed a more narrow chair that would fit my room. I almost had given up. But the Lazy-Boy was just what I needed. Very comfy and it fit my space constraints. Plus it looks like you have a remote control arm on the chair. That's pretty cool.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/810#post_22439473
> 
> 
> I like the bigger chairs(Like you have now and like Craig has), but I needed a more narrow chair that would fit my room. I almost had given up. But the Lazy-Boy was just what I needed. Very comfy and it fit my space constraints. Plus it looks like you have a remote control arm on the chair. That's pretty cool.



I love lazy-boys chairs there great chairs a friend of mine has them and they're very comfortable. The chairs I have have no recliners because I will fall asleep once reclined.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/810#post_22439585
> 
> 
> I love lazy-boys chairs there great chairs a friend of mine has them and they're very comfortable. *The chairs I have have no recliners because I will fall asleep once reclined*.


Tell me about it. My dad falls asleep in them all of the time







.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/810#post_22439259
> 
> 
> Hey wabo they're actually from my formal lounge they never get used and I gave my old theatre chairs for the kids in the games room.



A formal lounge? I gotta party with you, cowboy. The two of us, forgetaboutit. The chairs looks great, mate. Well done.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/810#post_22447882
> 
> 
> A formal lounge? I gotta party with you, cowboy. The two of us, forgetaboutit. The chairs looks great, mate. Well done.



Thank buddy







A formal lounge was the in thing 10 years ago ( A waste of space if you ask me ) just leather chairs sitting in a room I guess for important people to sit ( prime minister, president, the queen ) No one of that importance has come over in the 10 years







so the chairs go to the theatre room and the forrmal lounge room has become a gym room with lego


----------



## BrolicBeast

Great buy, Frank! I just realized I'll need to pick up a stand when i get my measuring equipment. Hidden costs are everywhere! lol.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/810#post_22464660
> 
> 
> Great buy, Frank! I just realized I'll need to pick up a stand when i get my measuring equipment. Hidden costs are everywhere! lol.



I couldn't believe I actually find one especially at that price. Your right though hidden cost are everywhere









Btw have you received your oppo yet ? I've noticed a few people on this forum have there's already. I'm waiting for the multi region to come out.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/810#post_22466987
> 
> 
> I couldn't believe I actually find one especially at that price. Your right though hidden cost are everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw have you received your oppo yet ? I've noticed a few people on this forum have there's already. I'm waiting for the multi region to come out.



I need to come down under to go shopping! lol. I haven't yet ordered my BDP-103 or 105 -I just sold my old BDP-93 and plan to pull the trigger on one of the Opo BDP-103/105 models as soon as I decide whether I need the 105, or if i should stick with the 103.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/810#post_22467661
> 
> 
> I need to come down under to go shopping! lol. I haven't yet ordered my BDP-103 or 105 -I just sold my old BDP-93 and plan to pull the trigger on one of the Opo BDP-103/105 models as soon as I decide whether I need the 105, or if i should stick with the 103.



Curious to see which one you would get.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/810#post_22448041
> 
> 
> Thank buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A formal lounge was the in thing 10 years ago ( A waste of space if you ask me ) just leather chairs sitting in a room I guess for important people to sit ( prime minister, president, the queen ) No one of that importance has come over in the 10 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so the chairs go to the theatre room and the forrmal lounge room has become a gym room with lego



I think the chairs look great in your HT. And more importunely, nice and comfy. We should take bets as to how long before the Franin falls asleep in one.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/810#post_22464047
> 
> 
> A neighbor of mine had a garage sale today and I noticed a MIc stand that looked like the Audyssey pro mic holder but more robust. It was made in Germany, can go taller than the Audyssey one and has slight more weight to it. Picked it up for $20.00AU



Nice score. You gotta appreciate fine German engineering. Even if it is just a mic stand.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/810#post_22469213
> 
> 
> I think the chairs look great in your HT. And more importunely, nice and comfy. We should take bets as to how long before the Franin falls asleep in one.



Thats depending on the film.


> Quote:
> Nice score. You gotta appreciate fine German engineering. Even if it is just a mic stand.



I was quite happy about that.


----------



## pcweber111

Yeah that's a hell of a mic stand. Much better than my camera tripod I use lol.


----------



## wse

Superb 4 subs way to go


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht#post_16806495
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/44605/
> 
> Focal 1027BE and Jl Audio Fathom F112



Very nice, ah the luck of dedicated theater owners. I love Focal but find them over priced


----------



## wse

Very nice again


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/810#post_22478471
> 
> 
> Superb 4 subs way to go





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/810#post_22482703
> 
> 
> Very nice again





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/810#post_22482679
> 
> 
> Very nice, ah the luck of dedicated theater owners. I love Focal but find them over priced



Thanks wse


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/810#post_22478471
> 
> 
> Superb 4 subs way to go



The Franin came here to chew bubble gum and kick ass. And he's all out of bubble gum.


----------



## Franin

I was considering in purchasing a perfectwave ps10 and running the 4 jl audio fathoms f112 as well as my Denon Avp A1HD and Denon POA A1HD and 4 different players. Will this unit able to handle it ? As anyone dealt with ps audio before? I've heard good things about it away from these forums but then I read there not that crash hot.


----------



## aldiallo

Franin,


I have a few questions on your setup mate, I see that you're using 4 sub but from top of my head the AVP A1HD has only 3 Sub output, how are they connected?


Also, I see that you also have 5 philips RFX9600 extenders 4 of the being used, why so many? is it just to be able o control each gear over rs-232?


Any plans to move to IP control in the future?


I have to agrree with Matt, you have to many players!!










anyway you can share a pic of you pronto 9800 theme?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/840#post_22482885
> 
> 
> Franin,
> 
> I have a few questions on your setup mate, I see that you're using 4 sub but from top of my head the AVP A1HD has only 3 Sub output, how are they connected?



The three are connected to the AVP as Master and the other is Slave to the 3rd SUB. They are all assigned as SUB 1 so there all calibrated as one.



> Quote:
> Also, I see that you also have 5 philips RFX9600 extenders 4 of the being used, why so many? is it just to be able o control each gear over rs-232?



I got them cheap and decided to use most of them making sure they work







Im running 10 components using RS232 control, im also using one Phoneix connector to trigger the Lens. 2 IR cables.



> Quote:
> Any plans to move to IP control in the future?



Not yet the Pronto is doing great. I have 2 tsu 9800 to back each other up


> Quote:
> I have to agrree with Matt, you have to many players!!



well im guranteed if a movie doesnt work in one player, it sure will in another










> Quote:
> anyway you can share a pic of you pronto 9800 theme?



will try to take some pics


----------



## aldiallo

thanks for the response Franin I understand better your setup now!!










As I didn't see any photos of the RFX I thought you only had one but after reading carefully I was shocked!!










for the players, you got that right!!










I have to say that a pair of Scala or a pair of Maestro Utopia would look just great in that room!!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/840#post_22482921
> 
> 
> I have to say that a pair of Scala or a pair of Maestro Utopia would look just great in that room!!



I would too but my wife would disagree


----------



## aldiallo

ah Women, can't live with them and can't live without them!!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/840#post_22482969
> 
> 
> ah Women, can't live with them and can't live without them!!



So true







( looks behind making sure wife is not there reading post )


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/840#post_22482974
> 
> 
> So true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( looks behind making sure wife is not there reading post )



Always checking for the past 20 years


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/840#post_22482930
> 
> 
> I would too but my wife would disagree


Lol!!!!!!!


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/840#post_22482735
> 
> 
> The Franin came here to chew bubble gum and kick ass. And he's all out of bubble gum.


Nice "They Live" reference







.


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/840#post_22483961
> 
> 
> Lol!!!!!!!


You too are heading down that way so you'll need to watch your back!! Haha ha (with a creepy voicesound)










Edit: Just realized that my Ipad played some french correction tricks on me yesterday.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/840#post_22484747
> 
> 
> You too are heading dons that where you'll nées t watch your back!! Haha ha (with a creepy voicesound)



Lol you speak truth! I'll soon need to hang a mirror over my computer monitor!!!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/840#post_22484925
> 
> 
> Lol you speak truth! I'll soon need to hang a mirror over my computer monitor!!!



Or iPad


----------



## Waboman

G'day, mate.


How're things down under? You ready for the weekend? I have to tell you I'm really digging the new furniture in your HT. I could easily fall asleep in one of those chairs... after I watch a movie of course.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/840#post_22528901
> 
> 
> G'day, mate.
> 
> How're things down under? You ready for the weekend? I have to tell you I'm really digging the new furniture in your HT. I could easily fall asleep in one of those chairs... after I watch a movie of course.



Good mate its starting to get warmer now. The redbacks are making an appearance







. Have the father inlaw 75 birthday party tomorrow night. Just makes me wonder if I reach 75 will I still be able to appreciate this hobby.


Chairs are fine, they're not making me sleepy but if I drink my dads home made wine then definitely I will be sleeping.


----------



## ddgtr

Home made wine? Are Wabo and I invited, also?


LOL, How are things Frank? I'm working on perhaps adding more subs and you are partly to blame!!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/840#post_22550684
> 
> 
> Home made wine? Are Wabo and I invited, also?



Most definitely you are both welcome. Its a nice drop which compliments a nice plate of Ravioli of Gnocchi or any type of pasta


> Quote:
> LOL, How are things Frank? I'm working on perhaps adding more subs and you are partly to blame!!



Very well, how about yourself Dan, your system looks amazing Im very impressed and if you decide to go with extra subs its very well worth it. For the size they preform very well and they look nice too. Im happy to share the blame


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht#post_16806495
> 
> 
> 4xJL Audio Fathom F112 back wallWelcome to my HT. I've been very passionate about HT for awhile know and it all began when I got married.
> 
> 
> Ive always enjoyed movies since I was young but experienced my HT when I begged my wife for a HTIB. I promised her that I won't buy anything that had to do with Home Theatre again if she allowed me to buy it ( my wife still kicking herself saying why did I let him buy it )
> 
> It was RCA pro logic unit and I thought it was the best thing in the world, 14 years later and my addiction got the better of me.
> 
> My HT room had been originally treated by a HAA representative ( has gone through some changes ) and the room treatment they chose was by Fonics. Do room treatment make a difference? Yes it does!! a night and day difference.
> 
> 
> My equipment is separated from my room.
> 
> I have 7 BD players and I use them all.
> 
> The story of 7 blu ray players.
> 
> Room Calibrated by certified HAA representative. I added Audyssey Eq Pro for the EQ and does an awesome job.



4 Subs, 7 Blu ray players and I thought I was bad how did you pull this off? Great HT by the way


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/840#post_22528988
> 
> 
> Good mate its starting to get warmer now. The redbacks are making an appearance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Have the father inlaw 75 birthday party tomorrow night. Just makes me wonder if I reach 75 will I still be able to appreciate this hobby.
> 
> Chairs are fine, they're not making me sleepy but if I drink my dads home made wine then definitely I will be sleeping.



What's happening, Franin?


How was the bday party? Most definitely you'll still be enjoying this hobby at 75. You'll just have to turn it up a bit louder.







Oh, and keep the Redbacks away from the wine.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/840#post_22550684
> 
> 
> Home made wine? Are Wabo and I invited, also?
> 
> LOL, How are things Frank? I'm working on perhaps adding more subs and you are partly to blame!!



The Franin has some mighty fine wine.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/840#post_22560056
> 
> 
> How was the bday party? Most definitely you'll still be enjoying this hobby at 75. You'll just have to turn it up a bit louder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and keep the Redbacks away from the wine.
> 
> The Franin has some mighty fine wine.



Superb your room Waboman


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/840#post_22558836
> 
> 
> 4 Subs, 7 Blu ray players and I thought I was bad how did you pull this off? Great HT by the way



Thanks wse







I was lucky to have a supporting wife.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/840#post_22560360
> 
> 
> Superb your room Waboman



He certainly does.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/840#post_22560056
> 
> 
> What's happening, Franin?
> 
> How was the bday party?



Boring as bat s**t


> Quote:
> Most definitely you'll still be enjoying this hobby at 75. You'll just have to turn it up a bit louder.



That I will










> Quote:
> Oh, and keep the Redbacks away from the wine.
> 
> The Franin has some mighty fine wine.



Home made wine is very nice, but the daddy long legs prefer to hang around the storage room.


----------



## BrolicBeast

The more daddy long legs, the better. They kill a lot of the bugs that do damage to our homes. By redbacks, did you mean Black Widow Spiders??? If so, be safe over there!!!


Just aim one of your JL Fathoms in the black widows; direction and use a 15Hz tone to turn the fathoms into sub-sonic cannons.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/840#post_22564008
> 
> 
> The more daddy long legs, the better. They kill a lot of the bugs that do damage to our homes. By redbacks, did you mean Black Widow Spiders??? If so, be safe over there!!!
> 
> Just aim one of your JL Fathoms in the black widows; direction and use a 15Hz tone to turn the fathoms into sub-sonic cannons.



Red backs are spider with a red mark on there back and when they bite you know about it, straight to hospital. Could be fatal at times if not treated in time. They don't usually come indoors mainly outdoors and if there in the house I'd worry. Can't stand any insects I want to in thneedville( the town in the movie The Lorax)


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/840#post_22564259
> 
> 
> Red backs are spider with a red mark on there back and when they bite you know about it, straight to hospital. Could be fatal at times if not treated in time. They don't usually come indoors mainly outdoors and if there in the house I'd worry. Can't stand any insects I want to in thneedville( the town in the movie The Lorax)



Plenty of Black Widows in Southern California, the worst are Brown Recluse that means the morgue







I never thought to use the subs for killing spiders









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latrodectus_mactans 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brown_recluse_spider


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/840#post_22564332
> 
> 
> Plenty of Black Widows in Southern California, the worst are Brown Recluse that means the morgue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latrodectus_mactans
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brown_recluse_spider



I think Ill hang onto my Red Backs


----------



## Franin

Picked this up today finally get a chance to watch Pixars best release.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/840#post_22573981
> 
> 
> Picked this up today finally get a chance to watch Pixars best release.



Lucky bugger. That's not out here until Dec. 4th.


----------



## BrolicBeast

I'm so jealous--you guys get all the cool things over there first! I'm having "Avengers on Frank's page" flashbacks.


----------



## Franin

I'm surprised actually why we get these movies first, but I ain't complaining


----------



## pcweber111

I want Nemo!!!


----------



## Franin

Just finished watching it the AV was refrence quality all the way. Regarding the LFE the whale scene was awesome it had some moments where there was room shaking LFE. Darla tapping on the screen was also good but the whole movie in general had some very good bass moments throughout the film. Good usage of the surrounds too. The pq was perfect, top notch. Will watch again soon.


----------



## pcweber111

Did it keep that somewhat diffused underwater effect while retaining detail? That's something I loved in the theater.


----------



## Franin

The detail in this movie was amazing, I could see everything throughout the movie in detail.


----------



## pcweber111

Awesome. You lucky dog, just gotta wait another 3 weeks or so now.


----------



## wse

Promethus what a wall shaker


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/870#post_22575177
> 
> 
> Just finished watching it the AV was refrence quality all the way. Regarding the LFE the whale scene was awesome it had some moments where there was room shaking LFE. Darla tapping on the screen was also good but the whole movie in general had some very good bass moments throughout the film. Good usage of the surrounds too. The pq was perfect, top notch. Will watch again soon.



That's awesome, Franin. Can't wait until it's finally released here. This is one of my Faves.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/870#post_22575345
> 
> 
> Promethus what a wall shaker



Yes it was


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/870#post_22575745
> 
> 
> That's awesome, Franin. Can't wait until it's finally released here. This is one of my Faves.



You will love it wabo


----------



## Franin

Picked up Authur Christmas today, Brave next week and Batman TDKR a few days after that. There is also Ted so this Month has been great.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/870#post_22576530
> 
> 
> You will love it wabo



I did pick up my Finding Nemo Steelbook case.
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Getting ready.




















> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/870#post_22580167
> 
> 
> Picked up Authur Christmas today, Brave next week and Batman TDKR a few days after that. There is also Ted so this Month has been great.



I can't wait to get TDKR. It's just an awesome movie.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/870#post_22582100
> 
> 
> I did pick up my Finding Nemo Steelbook case.
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Getting ready.



Thats awesome Waboman, wait to you watch the movie










> Quote:
> I can't wait to get TDKR. It's just an awesome movie.



Im looking forward to it never seen it.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Frank gets the good films early Down Under! He will have TDKR by tomorrow. Lol


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/870#post_22584528
> 
> 
> Frank gets the good films early Down Under! He will have TDKR by tomorrow. Lol



I hope so


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/870#post_22584528
> 
> 
> Frank gets the good films early Down Under! He will have TDKR by tomorrow. Lol



Lol. He's probably already watched it 7-8 times and is now tired with it.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/870#post_22583517
> 
> 
> Thats awesome Waboman, wait to you watch the movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im looking forward to it never seen it.



You're gonna love it, Franin. We saw it at the IMAX. It's right up there with Prometheus as my favorite film of the year.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/870#post_22599547
> 
> 
> Lol. He's probably already watched it 7-8 times and is now tired with it.



I wish lol I should be getting Brave tomorrow and Ice Age 4 next week along with the new Batman cannot wait. It's been a good month.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/870#post_22599548
> 
> 
> You're gonna love it, Franin. We saw it at the IMAX. It's right up there with Prometheus as my favorite film of the year.



Good to hear cant wait, like you I enjoyed Peometheus very much.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/870#post_22599583
> 
> 
> Good to hear cant wait, like you I enjoyed Peometheus very much.



I finally received my Prometheus Steelbook. Can't wait to watch it. I recently watched Alien and thinking about cranking Aliens, then Prometheus. Game over, man! Game over.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/870#post_22608533
> 
> 
> I finally received my Prometheus Steelbook. Can't wait to watch it. I recently watched Alien and thinking about cranking Aliens, then Prometheus. Game over, man! Game over.



Prometheus audio is awesome Wabo. Crank it up champ


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/870#post_22609718
> 
> 
> Prometheus audio is awesome Wabo. Crank it up champ


Hey Frank. I second that. I really liked the audio and video of Prometheus. Also I thought Jaws looked simply incredible for such an old film. It also sounded great. You have that as well right?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/870#post_22610057
> 
> 
> Hey Frank. I second that. I really liked the audio and video of Prometheus. Also I thought Jaws looked simply incredible for such an old film. It also sounded great. You have that as well right?



Yes I do Mike the transfer is amazing it looks fantastic and I agree with you it sounded great. That's one film I cannot get bored of.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/870#post_22609718
> 
> 
> Prometheus audio is awesome Wabo. Crank it up champ



Watched Aliens last night. It looked and sounded fantastic. Getting ready for Prometheus. Bill Paxton is great. He had me cracking up with his one liners. "Maybe you haven't been keeping up with current events. But we just got our asses kicked!"


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/870#post_22612358
> 
> 
> Watched Aliens last night. It looked and sounded fantastic. Getting ready for Prometheus. Bill Paxton is great. He had me cracking up with his one liners. "Maybe you haven't been keeping up with current events. But we just got our asses kicked!"



Hey man, I picked up the Alien anthology last week and saw the first Alien for the first time. I saw Aliens recently so I haven't watched that one, but I'm in my theater seat getting ready to watch Alien 3 (I haven't seen it since the 90's so I'm quite excited.) Prometheus was a GREAT A/V experience!!! Play it louudddddly!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/870#post_22612358
> 
> 
> Watched Aliens last night. It looked and sounded fantastic. Getting ready for Prometheus. Bill Paxton is great. He had me cracking up with his one liners. "Maybe you haven't been keeping up with current events. But we just got our asses kicked!"



I agree Bill Paxton in Aliens was great. He made me laugh but you could understand his panic


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/870#post_22612437
> 
> 
> Hey man, I picked up the Alien anthology last week and saw the first Alien for the first time. I saw Aliens recently so I haven't watched that one, but I'm in my theater seat getting ready to watch Alien 3 (I haven't seen it since the 90's so I'm quite excited.) Prometheus was a GREAT A/V experience!!! Play it louudddddly!



I agree about Prometheus the Av experience was awesome.


----------



## Franin

He Wabo this finally came today, funny thing is I ordered this after they live and it got here first.

 


My Ultimate Collection is now finished.


----------



## pcweber111

Happy turkey day frank! Well if you celebrated it that is lol.


----------



## ddgtr

LOL, I was wondering about that, too. Regardless, Happy Thanksgiving Frank!!


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/870#post_22576530
> 
> 
> You will love it wabo



WABO?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/900#post_22615151
> 
> 
> Happy turkey day frank! Well if you celebrated it that is lol.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/900#post_22615770
> 
> 
> LOL, I was wondering about that, too. Regardless, Happy Thanksgiving Frank!!



Enjoy your Thanksgiving. Over here unfortunately we don't celebrate it. Don't eat too much


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/900#post_22615981
> 
> 
> WABO?



There is only one


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/900#post_22616297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Thanksgiving. Over here unfortunately we don't celebrate it. Don't eat too much



Of course, one need not have a formal holiday to be thankful. I'm sure you have plenty to be thankful for, anyway. Enjoy! Over here Thanksgiving tends to get lost between Halloween and Christmas. That's unfortunate, too.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/900#post_22616411
> 
> 
> Of course, one need not have a formal holiday to be thankful. I'm sure you have plenty to be thankful for, anyway. Enjoy! Over here Thanksgiving tends to get lost between Halloween and Christmas. That's unfortunate, too.



Certainly do Charles, btw I just realised there is a mad emoticon, sorry guys that's what happens when I write on the IPhone for some reason I must of accidentally pressed it.







sorry everybody.


----------



## Franin

Well my rear back right speaker is no good







it pops at certain freq so now I have to upgrade to new speakers which I didn't want to do now. I have to decide what I need to do.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/900#post_22616529
> 
> 
> Well my rear back right speaker is no good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it pops at certain freq so now I have to upgrade to new speakers which I didn't want to do now. I have to decide what I need to do.



Oh man.....that's highly undesirable....especially at that calibur. Sorry to hear.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/900#post_22616623
> 
> 
> Oh man.....that's highly undesirable....especially at that calibur. Sorry to hear.



I agree, very undesirable still works ok but when it hits a certain freq it makes a pop sound. Need to do more tests.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Hi Frank, that's a shame one of your speakers is messed up. Is there a repair place near by. Can you tell which driver is the culprit?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/870#post_22612437
> 
> 
> Hey man, I picked up the Alien anthology last week and saw the first Alien for the first time. I saw Aliens recently so I haven't watched that one, but I'm in my theater seat getting ready to watch Alien 3 (I haven't seen it since the 90's so I'm quite excited.) Prometheus was a GREAT A/V experience!!! Play it louudddddly!



The Alien Anthology rocks. They did a great job on 'em.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/870#post_22613882
> 
> 
> I agree about Prometheus the Av experience was awesome.



Been in a movie kick the last two days. Watched Raiders of the Lost Ark with the fam, then the new UK remastered Terminator after they went to bed. Last night after I recovered from my turkey coma I put in Prometheus. Just stellar AQ/PQ.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/870#post_22613950
> 
> 
> He Wabo this finally came today, funny thing is I ordered this after they live and it got here first.
> 
> 
> My Ultimate Collection is now finished.



That's awesome, Franin. I love the Potter movies. I didn't realize the last two were out in the Ultimate Collection.


P.S. I see you blew up one of your speakers. Sorry to hear that. Why not just have it fixed instead of buying all new speakers?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/900#post_22615981
> 
> 
> WABO?



Who?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/900#post_22616298
> 
> 
> There is only one


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/900#post_22617035
> 
> 
> Hi Frank, that's a shame one of your speakers is messed up. Is there a repair place near by. Can you tell which driver is the culprit?



Hey HTG I was watching another movie tonight all seemed ok, I don't know what's going on I thought it was the driver but its all going ok. Will be doing more testing over the weekend.


P.S btw hope you and your family had a great thanksgiving


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/900#post_22617084
> 
> 
> The Alien Anthology rocks. They did a great job on 'em.
> 
> Been in a movie kick the last two days. Watched Raiders of the Lost Ark with the fam, then the new UK remastered Terminator after they went to bed. Last night after I recovered from my turkey coma I put in Prometheus. Just stellar AQ/PQ.
> 
> That's awesome, Franin. I love the Potter movies. I didn't realize the last two were out in the Ultimate Collection.
> 
> P.S. I see you blew up one of your speakers. Sorry to hear that. Why not just have it fixed instead of buying all new speakers?



So the Turkey was good? Hope you and your family had a good thanksgiving. What did you think of raiders of the lost Ark? Yep the final potter films are finally out










Regarding the speakers seems fine right now will be doing more testing. The audio gremlins are coming out again.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/900#post_22617210
> 
> 
> Hey HTG I was watching another movie tonight all seemed ok, I don't know what's going on I thought it was the driver but its all going ok. Will be doing more testing over the weekend.
> 
> P.S btw hope you and your family had a great thanksgiving



Which movie were you watching when you heard the anomaly?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/900#post_22617226
> 
> 
> Which movie were you watching when you heard the anomaly?



Brave just when the cauldron exploded ( the witch message )


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/900#post_22617219
> 
> 
> So the Turkey was good? Hope you and your family had a good thanksgiving. What did you think of raiders of the lost Ark? Yep the final potter films are finally out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the speakers seems fine right now will be doing more testing. The audio gremlins are coming out again.



The turkey was out of sight, my friend. A good day all around. I thought Raiders looked and sounded amazing. They did a great job on it. Have you watched the final Potters Ultimate yet? Ah yes, those audio gremlins will drive you nuts and turn your hair gray.


----------



## Franin

Look what came today


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/900#post_22618140
> 
> 
> The turkey was out of sight, my friend. A good day all around. I thought Raiders looked and sounded amazing. They did a great job on it. Have you watched the final Potters Ultimate yet? Ah yes, those audio gremlins will drive you nuts and turn your hair gray.



I agree with the audio gremlins, it annoys me. Hasn't done it at all, god knows what it was but will keep an ear out for it. Will watch Potter next year when I do the round again.


----------



## Franin

Well I found the problem and it wasnt my speakers thank god it was the Oppo hdmi cable. I did testing using a different player and no problems at all. Bloody Hdmi a silent destructive cable in the Home Theatre World.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/900#post_22622889
> 
> 
> Well I found the problem and it wasnt my speakers thank god it was the Oppo hdmi cable. I did testing using a different player and no problems at all. Bloody Hdmi a silent destructive cable in the Home Theatre World.



I had that happen once. A different HDMI was all it took. They _can_ go bad sometimes. Be sure the new one is well-made.


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/900_100#post_22622889
> 
> 
> Well I found the problem and it wasnt my speakers thank god it was the Oppo hdmi cable. I did testing using a different player and no problems at all. Bloody Hdmi a silent destructive cable in the Home Theatre World.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/900_100#post_22623549
> 
> 
> I had that happen once. A different HDMI was all it took. They _can_ go bad sometimes. Be sure the new one is well-made.



Agreed. It's just accepted somehow that HDMI cables never go bad and that's not the case. I've seen the difference with my own eyes between cheap cables and well made cables. Not saying people have to break the bank for a cable but it always amazes me that people will spend untold thousands of dollars on their equipment and then refuse to purchase appropriately designed and built cables. Not saying that's you Frank (far from it) just in general. Glad you found the problem though!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/900#post_22622889
> 
> 
> Well I found the problem and it wasnt my speakers thank god it was the Oppo hdmi cable. I did testing using a different player and no problems at all. Bloody Hdmi a silent destructive cable in the Home Theatre World.



Ya gotta love the HDMI protocol. From handshake issues to audio gremlins. What a gem.


----------



## Franin

Look what came in today


----------



## pcweber111

Wait, they made an Ice Age 4? Where have I been?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/900#post_22625587
> 
> 
> Wait, they made an Ice Age 4? Where have I been?



I enjoyed it more than 2&3 it was quite good


----------



## pcweber111

Hmm I might have to check it out. I'm assuming it will be out soon if not already.


----------



## zoey67

I had no idea you have one uber HT Franin...any chance you have some screenshots of your RS 60 up somewhere on other threads or blog?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/900#post_22625616
> 
> 
> I enjoyed it more than 2&3 it was quite good



You lucky bugger. You get all the good stuff first.







I really enjoyed both 2 & 3 Ice Ages.


----------



## Franin


Wabo you will enjoy it watched it last night the PQ and Aq is amazing. A+


----------



## MIkeDuke

Frank,

I am sure that TDKR will look and sound great on your setup. Let us know what your thoughts were. Unless you already did and I missed it







.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/930#post_22631100
> 
> 
> Frank,
> 
> I am sure that TDKR will look and sound great on your setup. Let us know what your thoughts were. Unless you already did and I missed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





Mike you will be in for a real treat, the Aq in this film is great and has very good LFE. The PQ also s very good but the audio I find is the impressive part.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/930#post_22631223
> 
> 
> Mike you will be in for a real treat, the Aq in this film is great and has very good LFE. The PQ also s very good but the audio I find is the impressive part.


Sounds like a winner to me. I thought TDK was also a winner with regards to AQ and PQ. I will probably hold of and wait until Christmas for this. That way I can really get excited for it. But it's good to know that there is no drop off between TDK and TDKR.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/930#post_22631240
> 
> 
> Sounds like a winner to me. I thought TDK was also a winner with regards to AQ and PQ. I will probably hold of and wait until Christmas for this. That way I can really get excited for it. But it's good to know that there is no drop off between TDK and TDKR.



There certainly isn't you will be very pleased with the performance


----------



## Franin

Bought the wii U for my daughters birthday today. Will be giving it to her tonight so looking forward to see this unit in action.

Only problem is I needed another game pad and they're not selling them separate yet. I can see my kids fighting


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/930#post_22643683
> 
> 
> Bought the wii U for my daughters birthday today. Will be giving it to her tonight so looking forward to see this unit in action.
> 
> Only problem is I needed another game pad and they're not selling them separate yet. I can see my kids fighting



Way cool, Franin. I played a little bit on the Wii U at Best Buy this evening. You should put the one controller in the middle of the room and tell your kids to go at it. Gladiator style. I can see lil' Franin Jr. shouting, are you not entertained?








*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/930#post_22647845
> 
> 
> Way cool, Franin. I played a little bit on the Wii U at Best Buy this evening. You should put the one controller in the middle of the room and tell your kids to go at it. Gladiator style. I can see lil' Franin Jr. shouting, are you not entertained?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)



Problem is I can see the game tablet flying


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/930#post_22647862
> 
> 
> Problem is I can see the game tablet flying



Small price to pay for some quality entertainment.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/930#post_22650157
> 
> 
> Small price to pay for some quality entertainment.



My son prefers to use the standard controller. Good thing wii U allows you to use the standard controller.


----------



## pokekevin

Droool.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/930#post_22643683
> 
> 
> Bought the wii U for my daughters birthday today. Will be giving it to her tonight so looking forward to see this unit in action.
> 
> Only problem is I needed another game pad and they're not selling them separate yet. I can see my kids fighting



Uh oh.....Young Hugh Jackman v. Young Nicole Kidman


Referee: Frank "Fists of Fury" Franin!


"Round 1: Fight"


----------



## BrolicBeast

Hey man, how are the Wii U games? Are they as innovative as Nintendo would have us believe? I thought about picking one up for the lady, but not sure what kind of upgrade it would be over her existing Wii (outside of the HD).


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/930#post_22656597
> 
> 
> Uh oh.....Young Hugh Jackman v. Young Nicole Kidman
> 
> Referee: Frank "Fists of Fury" Franin!
> 
> "Round 1: Fight"



Actually there pretty good now.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/930#post_22656613
> 
> 
> Hey man, how are the Wii U games? Are they as innovative as Nintendo would have us believe? I thought about picking one up for the lady, but not sure what kind of upgrade it would be over her existing Wii (outside of the HD).



Its not too bad, the kids enjoy it. An example mario wii u I control the tablet putting blocks helping Mario and Luigi to there paths. Its fun, but I havent played any adults games yet. Good for kids at the moment.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/930#post_22650688
> 
> 
> My son prefers to use the standard controller. Good thing wii U allows you to use the standard controller.



Besides the new controller, how does it differ from the regular non U Wii? I played a demo at Best Buy. Ray-Man was the game I think. The graphics look to better than the non U.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/930#post_22659205
> 
> 
> Besides the new controller, how does it differ from the regular non U Wii?



Well its the new way of interaction, for instance with the mario wii U, the guy who controls the control pad helps the other players in there level by supplying blocks for them to jump on, attack the nasty characters by a press of a button. Its actually challenging esp when you have the two kids jumping everywhere. There is also Nintendo land mini games and you hold the pad up( screen facing you ) and you turn everything in the games moves with you. Its like your in the game not too bad.


> Quote:
> I played a demo at Best Buy. Ray-Man was the game I think. The graphics look to better than the non U.



Never played that yet. Have Rabbids land which isnt too bad.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/930#post_22659574
> 
> 
> Well its the new way of interaction, for instance with the mario wii U, the guy who controls the control pad helps the other players in there level by supplying blocks for them to jump on, attack the nasty characters by a press of a button. Its actually challenging esp when you have the two kids jumping everywhere. There is also Nintendo land mini games and you hold the pad up( screen facing you ) and you turn everything in the games moves with you. Its like your in the game not too bad.
> 
> Never played that yet. Have Rabbids land which isnt too bad.



Hmm, sounds interesting. What if only one person is playing? Seems like it might be difficult. Lol. For us old dogs. The kids could play it blindfolded.


----------



## Franin

Never really played 1 player before will have to look into it


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/900_100#post_22654043
> 
> 
> Droool.



Thanks pokekevin I have my HAA calibrator coming next week apparently they have a new unit they want to try.


----------



## BrolicBeast

A recalibration? That's cool....I'm looking forward to hearing the results of the calibration masters!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/900_100#post_22667977
> 
> 
> A recalibration? That's cool....I'm looking forward to hearing the results of the calibration masters!



Yeah I have a friend who emailed me is coming to Perth and has new equipment and asked if he can come over and use his equipment. Looking forward to it


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/930#post_22668181
> 
> 
> Yeah I have a friend who emailed me is coming to Perth and has new equipment and asked if he can come over and use his equipment. Looking forward to it



Nice!! as Matt, I'm waiting to hear your impressions!


----------



## Franin

Will do. Hopefully finding out what day he will come over.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/930#post_22668181
> 
> 
> Yeah I have a friend who emailed me is coming to Perth and has new equipment and asked if he can come over and use his equipment. Looking forward to it



It's not what you know, it's who you know. And the Franin knows some peeps.


----------



## Franin

Well received the email looks like next week " Hopefully ".


----------



## thrang

Hi Frank


Anything on the HTPC front? The mede8er media player is showing some promise...


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thrang*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/900_100#post_22705123
> 
> 
> Hi Frank
> 
> Anything on the HTPC front? The mede8er media player is showing some promise...



Not yet Thrang.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zoey67*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/900_100#post_22629837
> 
> 
> I had no idea you have one uber HT Franin...any chance you have some screenshots of your RS 60 up somewhere on other threads or blog?



Thanks Zoey I missed your post I apologise mate. I wll be doing some new shots once the HAA calibrator comes in and makes changes.


----------



## prepress

By the way, there's new firmware for the Duo: v.2.4. Not sure of what it does, other than it adds ISF calibration to the mix.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/900_100#post_22710502
> 
> 
> By the way, there's new firmware for the Duo: v.2.4. Not sure of what it does, other than it adds ISF calibration to the mix.



Thanks for the heads up. By the looks of it adds an extra 2 more profiles.


----------



## Franin

Well it's the 21st December here in Australia nothing has happened as of yet. I guess will see throughout the day if anything does happen. Might as well watch 2012 tonight.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/960#post_22726716
> 
> 
> Well it's the 21st December here in Australia nothing has happened as of yet. I guess will see throughout the day if anything does happen. Might as well watch 2012 tonight.


Keep safe Frank







. I might do 2012 tomorrow.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/930#post_22708703
> 
> 
> Thanks Zoey I missed your post I apologise mate. I wll be doing some new shots once the HAA calibrator comes in and makes changes.


Didn't you already have a HAA calibrator in your theater? What's going to change. Can't wait to see new pics though. Your room is what my room wants to be when it grows up







.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/960#post_22726842
> 
> 
> Didn't you already have a HAA calibrator in your theater? What's going to change. Can't wait to see new pics though. Your room is what my room wants to be when it grows up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



HAA calibrators _pay_ Frank the big bucks for the privilege of stepping foot inside his theater. They also bid on Audiogon for the honor of sitting in those plush seats and, if they’re lucky, Frank may deign them worthy to make treatment suggestions for that spectacular room.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/960#post_22726716
> 
> 
> Well it's the 21st December here in Australia nothing has happened as of yet. I guess will see throughout the day if anything does happen. Might as well watch 2012 tonight.



The winter solstice does not happen until 11:11 GMT tomorrow so you better get your things in order before then.







So If I'm lucky I will not have to go to work tomorrow since the end of days for me happen at 6:11 AM and I don't have to be at work till 7 am. BTW how you been Frank.?


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/960#post_22726825
> 
> 
> Keep safe Frank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I might do 2012 tomorrow.


You know, just to be safe, I am going to watch it tonight







.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/900_100#post_22726842
> 
> 
> Didn't you already have a HAA calibrator in your theater? What's going to change. Can't wait to see new pics though. Your room is what my room wants to be when it grows up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



That is correct mike, my last HAA calibration was pre audyssey xt32 we placed the subs with using Qsc eq in mind at the time ( that was meant to be further down the track ) and worked well.


Now that I have the xt32 we placed the front two at the mid fronts by doing that it increases the low end way too much and with the help of XT32 sorts those issues out. Couldn't do that without eq it would sound horrible. The midrange 50-80hz moved just a few db higher nothing to get excited about. I raised the right back sub up a bit but the db went up a little bit nothing to get excited with either.


All in all there wasn't much difference in the bass I had after applying audyssey, Lucky I didn't pay for it as he wanted to try out his new equipment happy to help, though I'm sick of running audyssey.


I did replace my wall treatments with new ones prior to him coming so its not too bad.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/900_100#post_22727913
> 
> 
> HAA calibrators _pay_ Frank the big bucks for the privilege of stepping foot inside his theater. They also bid on Audiogon for the honor of sitting in those plush seats and, if they’re lucky, Frank may deign them worthy to make treatment suggestions for that spectacular room.



Thanks for the kind words Matt but for me its knowing you guys that make it a pleasure to come and visit these forums everyday. What me makes me happy is seeing you guys sharing your amazing system on this forum and having the same interests as I.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/900_100#post_22728439
> 
> 
> The winter solstice does not happen until 11:11 GMT tomorrow so you better get your things in order before then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So If I'm lucky I will not have to go to work tomorrow since the end of days for me happen at 6:11 AM and I don't have to be at work till 7 am. BTW how you been Frank.?



Been good my friend how about you ? Just gettin ready for 2012


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/900_100#post_22728645
> 
> 
> You know, just to be safe, I am going to watch it tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I am too


----------



## Waboman

It's been nice knowing you, Franin. If you have time let us know how the end happens. Massive solar flare, super tidal wave and/or giant red back spiders. I have my own theory on our destruction.
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)


----------



## Franin

Lol I rather your theory.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/960#post_22729119
> 
> 
> That is correct mike, my last HAA calibration was pre audyssey xt32 we placed the subs with using Qsc eq in mind at the time ( that was meant to be further down the track ) and worked well.
> 
> Now that I have the xt32 we placed the front two at the mid fronts by doing that it increases the low end way too much and with the help of XT32 sorts those issues out. Couldn't do that without eq it would sound horrible. The midrange 50-80hz moved just a few db higher nothing to get excited about. I raised the right back sub up a bit but the db went up a little bit nothing to get excited with either.
> 
> All in all there wasn't much difference in the bass I had after applying audyssey, Lucky I didn't pay for it as he wanted to try out his new equipment happy to help, though I'm sick of running audyssey.
> 
> I did replace my wall treatments with new ones prior to him coming so its not too bad.


OK. So there were a few changes. I could see how you would need it then. And yes, if you are reading this, I am still here







. You said you are sick of running Audyessy. I can relate. There was a point in time when I ran it a few times on my own and it was a pain. The Craig also did it for me a number of times as well. And I did watch 2012 last night







. Just in case.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/960#post_22730132
> 
> 
> OK. So there were a few changes. I could see how you would need it then. And yes, if you are reading this, I am still here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You said you are sick of running Audyessy. I can relate. There was a point in time when I ran it a few times on my own and it was a pain. The Craig also did it for me a number of times as well. And I did watch 2012 last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just in case.



Still here too










Audyssey can be a pain in the rear end esp the pro side of it. The amount of work setting it up and pulling it down, I really am over it. Dont get me wrong the XT32 doees a great job (as the cherry on top ) and its better than spending $$$$$ on seperate eq systems.


I was going to watch 2012 tonight but I just recieved Catch Me If You Can so im going for watch that


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/960#post_22730184
> 
> 
> Still here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Audyssey can be a pain in the rear end esp the pro side of it. The amount of work setting it up and pulling it down, I really am over it. Dont get me wrong the XT32 doees a great job (as the cherry on top ) and its better than spending $$$$$ on seperate eq systems.
> 
> I was going to watch 2012 tonight but I just recieved Catch Me If You Can so im going for watch that



[email protected] watching “2012” tonight.


You know, our current interpretation of the Mayan major calendar (they had several) has been flawed from the start. The singular “legend” that is used to decode the calendars has been found to be faulty, but the scientific community deems it “close enough” and as such, it is still in use. The technical “end of the world” according to the Mayans is actually approximately 3 months away from today. That being said, 2012 (the movie) does have some great LFE moments  I hope 2012 (real life) doesn’t have ANY LFE moments, because that means volcanos are erupting beneath my feet.


----------



## Franin

3 months away so its March, might have to get my survival skills ready


----------



## Franin

I'm kinda of glad I kept my older players. I watched Total Recall the other night and with the Oppo bdp 93 it was riddled with audio dropouts but when watching it on my Denon 2500Bt ( transport player ) none whatsoever.


----------



## Franin

Just want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas. Hope you all have an enjoyable day with family and friends


----------



## pcweber111

As I said in the PM, make it a good one and enjoy the time with your family and friends! Remember to watch a movie or two as well, don't forget your home theater needs some attention!


----------



## hometheatergeek

Hello Frank, Just wanted to drop in and wish You and Your family a great holiday season and wish you all a wealthy and healthy 2013.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/900_100#post_22740690
> 
> 
> As I said in the PM, make it a good one and enjoy the time with your family and friends! Remember to watch a movie or two as well, don't forget your home theater needs some attention!



Thanks Phil


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/900_100#post_22741372
> 
> 
> Hello Frank, Just wanted to drop in and wish You and Your family a great holiday season and wish you all a wealthy and healthy 2013.



Thanks HTG you have yourself a merry Christmas. Wishing you and your family the best for new year.


----------



## ohyeah32

Merry Christmas Frank!! And thank you for visiting my thread and bringing it out of the abyss.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/900_100#post_22742394
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas Frank!! And thank you for visiting my thread and bringing it out of the abyss.



Seth Merry Christmas buddy! Long time no hear my man, what's been happening? It's good to see you back here again.










I love looking at your system man it's awesome


----------



## aldiallo

Hey Franin,


Merry Christmas, Hope you had a wonderful time with the family, how is it going in the land down under?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/960#post_22746181
> 
> 
> Hey Franin,
> 
> Merry Christmas, Hope you had a wonderful time with the family, how is it going in the land down under?



Good aldiallo how was your Christmas ? We're getting a week of 40 deg Celsius.


----------



## Franin

Wishing you all a happy new year for 2013.


----------



## aldiallo

Happy New Year to you Franin!!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/900_100#post_22764899
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you Franin!!



Thanks Al, I hope 2013 will be good to all


----------



## hometheatergeek

Happy New Year Frank.. Hope 2013 turns out better than 2012.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/990#post_22765025
> 
> 
> Happy New Year Frank.. Hope 2013 turns out better than 2012.



Thanks my friend wishing you the best for 2013.


----------



## ohyeah32

Happy New Year Frank!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/990#post_22766979
> 
> 
> Happy New Year Frank!



Happy new year buddy


----------



## pcweber111

Happy New Year Frank, I hope you had a safe and fun New Years night and let's make this the best year yet.


----------



## Franin

I recieved my cool components today im intrested to see how they preform vs my antec veris coolers. Will report back later on


----------



## MIkeDuke

Hey Frank. Hope you had a good holiday and happy new year







.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/990#post_22772896
> 
> 
> Hey Frank. Hope you had a good holiday and happy new year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Same to you Mike happy new year mate


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/990#post_22772318
> 
> 
> I recieved my cool components today im intrested to see how they preform vs my antec veris coolers. Will report back later on


So that is something that helps keep your gear cool that you have in the separate room? Great idea. You do have quite a bit of gear in there and I can imagine that it gets toasty in there,


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/990#post_22776622
> 
> 
> So that is something that helps keep your gear cool that you have in the separate room? Great idea. You do have quite a bit of gear in there and I can imagine that it gets toasty in there,



It does and it works very well it cools down the units quickly. I have a thermo controller also so when it hits 88 deg it kicks on. It's whisper quiet too.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Hey Frank, I recognize the name Antec from my PC-building expeditions. Did you modify your server rack with Antec cooling fans? Are you going to keep the Antec and the Cool Components gear running simultaneously?


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/990#post_22777457
> 
> 
> It does and it works very well it cools down the units quickly. I have a thermo controller also so when it hits 88 deg it kicks on. It's whisper quiet too.


That's a neat idea. My gear is in open racks right in my room. So I don't have to worry about gear overheating... But, in the summer time the heat FROM my gear(amps in particular) can make my room quite warm. Good thing I have ceiling fan that helps. I also have a second room fan if I need it. I also have a window that sun beats down on. But I have a feeling that my heavy curtains help keep out some of the sun so that helps a bit as well.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/990#post_22777485
> 
> 
> Hey Frank, I recognize the name Antec from my PC-building expeditions. Did you modify your server rack with Antec cooling fans? Are you going to keep the Antec and the Cool Components gear running simultaneously?



I got rid of the antec veris coolers did not do the job as well as the cool components.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/990#post_22777803
> 
> 
> That's a neat idea. My gear is in open racks right in my room. So I don't have to worry about gear overheating... But, in the summer time the heat FROM my gear(amps in particular) can make my room quite warm. Good thing I have ceiling fan that helps. I also have a second room fan if I need it. I also have a window that sun beats down on. But I have a feeling that my heavy curtains help keep out some of the sun so that helps a bit as well.



Open rack is a good idea, the gear has excellent air flow. My gear has good air flow as well but the room gets warm esp in summer and esp we had a string of 104F + days.


----------



## pcweber111

Yeah I've always used open air racks. Just too convenient plus it can get hot here too. A string of 100+ days huh? Well, 2 summers back we had almost 62 days of at least 100 and almost a month where it didn't get below 105 and often got above 112. Good times for watching movies in a 3rd floor apt. with vaulted ceilings that aren't really served well by the under powered ac unit...


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/990#post_22779938
> 
> 
> Yeah I've always used open air racks. Just too convenient plus it can get hot here too. A string of 100+ days huh? Well, 2 summers back we had almost 62 days of at least 100 and almost a month where it didn't get below 105 and often got above 112. Good times for watching movies in a 3rd floor apt. with vaulted ceilings that aren't really served well by the under powered ac unit...



Well then I'm glad it doesn't get like that where we are ( touchwood ). I know up north of us its usually like that all summer round.


----------



## pcweber111

Yeah it was pretty miserable all around. I hate the heat but love the area I'm in. Might as well suck it up. I'm complaining about it being cold right now and it's only 3°c right now. I better enjoy it before summer!


----------



## Franin

I prefer winter over summer, I can get warm easily but keeping cool is harder


----------



## Franin

I think the cool component esp with a thermo controller does a great job. I went for the 4 fan for the pre amp and power and it actually cools the unit quiet quickly. Once its cooled down to desired temp it switches off. Another good investment.









 


Cool component 4 fan


edit: Deleted gave Phil a headache


----------



## pcweber111

Nice, that's a definite good solution for your system. Sorry though, I seem to have a headache, my eyes are blurry. Wait, that was your pics.










lol kidding. Man I love the look of that Denon.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/990#post_22785001
> 
> 
> Nice, that's a definite good solution for your system. Sorry though, I seem to have a headache, my eyes are blurry. Wait, that was your pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol kidding. Man I love the look of that Denon.



lol you made a good point looking at that pic again I think I will delete it.


----------



## pcweber111

Well you don't have to delete it, just take a new pic.







It will give me a chance again to oogle your Denon.


Wait...


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/990#post_22785369
> 
> 
> Well you don't have to delete it, just take a new pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will give me a chance again to oogle your Denon.
> 
> Wait...



That's ok, getting the right shot sometimes takes time I'm happy with the original shot in the first post.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Hey Frank, I'm loving the updated pics on the first page! Do you notice an audible difference with the front Fathoms setup the way they are? Also, in my old age, I must have forgotten that you had height channels. What movie(s) have you experienced that gets a lot of PLIIz action in those heights? I may add heights to my upgrade, if I can figure out how to implement them cleanly.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/990#post_22790368
> 
> 
> Hey Frank, I'm loving the updated pics on the first page! Do you notice an audible difference with the front Fathoms setup the way they are?



Not really I had them (Before I upgraded my pre amp to XT32) placed to the sides because the low end was too much at the front ( where they are now ) and we were going to move them to front when I purchased separate eq's. The brand of EQ was QSC but I was going to pay $$$ for these units and having to have them calibrated was going to cost even more. I decided to do the upgrade and waited for my friend to visit (from over East) with his calibration equipment and by moving them to the front (it raised the 50-80HZ also a few dbs higher)the Audyssey did actually help. Remember Ive calibrated these subs as one ( The beauty of the AVP has three sub inputs, can actually have more if I didnt do the heights because of the free assign). I raised the right back sub not too much but I didn't believe it did too much of a difference just a few dbs here and there. All in all Im happy with it and enjoying my movies, the subs are very tight and go very low in my room.




> Quote:
> ]Also, in my old age, I must have forgotten that you had height channels. What movie(s) have you experienced that gets a lot of PLIIz action in those heights? I may add heights to my upgrade, if I can figure out how to implement them cleanly.



Height channels open up the front sound stage even more if you choose NEO x or DSX but I've noticed if you choose DSX options and dialog moves to left or right speaker you get an echo effect, sounds horrible. I believe dts NEO and DSX are mainly designed for wides and heights together. I don't have room for wides so I use the PL llz option which does a good job. Red tails was a good film, Avengers in the beginning when he was walking up the stairs was cool, but films that have rain, planes etc work a treat. Blends in with fronts well doesn't stand out ( which it shouldn't )


----------



## MIkeDuke

So Frank, you have that cool component thing in your equipment room(on your rack). That is certainly a neat thing to have. Did you ever have shut down issues with your gear before or did you just want to keep the gear cool. Does it just blow cool air into the room itself or is it setup so it sends air directly on your gear.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/990#post_22795667
> 
> 
> So Frank, you have that cool component thing in your equipment room(on your rack). That is certainly a neat thing to have. Did you ever have shut down issues with your gear before or did you just want to keep the gear cool. Does it just blow cool air into the room itself or is it setup so it sends air directly on your gear.



Hi Mike


I have 2 one above the Pre amp and the other above the Power Amp and when the ambient air hits a certain temp in the rack they kick in. Usually once components warm up.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/990#post_22799097
> 
> 
> Hi Mike
> 
> I have 2 one above the Pre amp and the other above the Power Amp and when the ambient air hits a certain temp in the rack they kick in. Usually once components warm up.


That is a really neat thing to have. If I had my gear in a separate room I would look to do something similar.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/990#post_22799114
> 
> 
> That is a really neat thing to have. If I had my gear in a separate room I would look to do something similar.



Definitley worth having.


----------



## Franin

Dredd tonight Ive been told this gives a system work out, looking forward to it


----------



## Franin

Watched Dredd last night fantastic film, certainly gives your system a work out.


----------



## prepress

I understand it's Australia Day over there. Do you celebrate it at all? I think it has something to do with the British fleet arriving, is that right?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1020#post_22881334
> 
> 
> I understand it's Australia Day over there. Do you celebrate it at all? I think it has something to do with the British fleet arriving, is that right?



Yes it is, we definitley celebrate it everyone gets together for a bunch of fireworks. Its meant to be a public holiday but there are many that still work.


----------



## pcweber111

Happy Australia Day!!









 

 

 

 


And because this is awesome:


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1020#post_22882015
> 
> 
> Happy Australia Day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because this is awesome:



Thanks mate


----------



## Waboman

G'day, Franin.


How's the HT treating you? Been watching any good movies? Have you seen Skyfall yet? Both the AQ and PQ are top notch. Wreck It Ralph comes out here tomorrow. I'll be adding that one to the ol' collection.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Skyfall has fantastic sound and spectacular picture. A reference disk for sure. On my TV it looked great. I imagine with your projector it will look out of this world. Plus the audio will sing with the 1027's and JL's







.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1020#post_23039502
> 
> 
> G'day, Franin.
> 
> 
> How's the HT treating you? Been watching any good movies? Have you seen Skyfall yet? Both the AQ and PQ are top notch. Wreck It Ralph comes out here tomorrow. I'll be adding that one to the ol' collection.



Hey buddy all good. HT wise I'm happy I've reached a level where I can sit back and watch movies.

Skyfall was awesome enjoyed every bit of it. Glad I bought it.

You will love Wreck It Ralph, definitely worth a blind buy if you haven't seen it.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1020#post_23039551
> 
> 
> Skyfall has fantastic sound and spectacular picture. A reference disk for sure. On my TV it looked great. I imagine with your projector it will look out of this world. Plus the audio will sing with the 1027's and JL's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Hi Mike

Skyfall sounded specataluar and looked good too. How have you been btw ?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1020#post_23041705
> 
> 
> Hey buddy all good. HT wise I'm happy I've reached a level where I can sit back and watch movies.
> 
> Skyfall was awesome enjoyed every bit of it. Glad I bought it.
> 
> You will love Wreck It Ralph, definitely worth a blind buy if you haven't seen it.



Pass the Fosters, Mate.







I saw Wreck It Ralph in the theater and recommended it to you.










Yeah, your HT is in a whole other league. It's great to just sit back and enjoy it. We watched Here Comes The Boom tonight. My kids and I were laughing throughout.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1020#post_23041719
> 
> 
> Pass the Fosters, Mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw Wreck It Ralph in the theater and recommended it to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, your HT is in a whole other league. It's great to just sit back and enjoy it. We watched Here Comes The Boom tonight. My kids and I were laughing throughout.



I saw it in the theatres too, now that I remember you did recommend it too me. Have a Fosters on me anyway









Thanks buddy for the kind words

Here comes the boom I've never heard of that one.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1020#post_23041786
> 
> 
> I saw it in the theatres too, now that I remember you did recommend it too me. Have a Fosters on me anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks buddy for the kind words
> 
> Here comes the boom I've never heard of that one.



I'll take that beer, mate.










Here Comes the Boom stars Kevin James, Salma Hayek & Henry Winkler (The Fonz







). It's a pretty funny film with a good message.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1648179/


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1020#post_23041919
> 
> 
> I'll take that beer, mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Comes the Boom stars Kevin James, Salma Hayek & Henry Winkler (The Fonz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). It's a pretty funny film with a good message.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1648179/



I have to have a look. Cheers


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1020#post_23041708
> 
> 
> Hi Mike
> 
> Skyfall sounded specataluar and looked good too. How have you been btw ?


Not to bad. Just waiting on my new server to be ready to be installed







. That's a pretty big upgrade for me and I can't wait. Other wise the system sounds great with the Focal's and feels great with the Crowson.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1020#post_23042206
> 
> 
> Not to bad. Just waiting on my new server to be ready to be installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That's a pretty big upgrade for me and I can't wait. Other wise the system sounds great with the Focal's and feels great with the Crowson.



Like you Definitely happy with the Focals. Yet to try Crowson but Ive read they do an amazing job.


----------



## MIkeDuke

The Crowson is a really cool piece of equipment. I was not sure what it would be like but when Craig brought it over for me to test out I did not want him to leave with it. So as soon as could, I ordered a system for myself. It's different then the shake you simply get from subs. Once you experience it, you will have to have it in your system. But I am still happy with the Focal's as well. They sound great for music and for movies they do the job very well also.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1020#post_23042434
> 
> 
> The Crowson is a really cool piece of equipment. I was not sure what it would be like but when Craig brought it over for me to test out I did not want him to leave with it. So as soon as could, I ordered a system for myself. It's different then the shake you simply get from subs. Once you experience it, you will have to have it in your system. But I am still happy with the Focal's as well. They sound great for music and for movies they do the job very well also.



I don't think crowson is available here in Aust. I think we have the standard butt kickers. My next purchase will be a chromapure auto calibrate bundle for the DUO. Hopefully all goes well and should purchase soon







save a few $$$ in calling a calibrator to the job for me.


----------



## MIkeDuke

So the DUO is a video processor. Looks cool. Don't fret about not being able to get the Crowson. I really got it because I liked the extra shake I got, and since I can't add another sub, this was the closet thing I could do as opposed to getting another sub. Good luck on the DUO calibration. I hope it meets your expectations.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1020#post_23042936
> 
> 
> So the DUO is a video processor. Looks cool. Don't fret about not being able to get the Crowson. I really got it because I liked the extra shake I got, and since I can't add another sub, this was the closet thing I could do as opposed to getting another sub. Good luck on the DUO calibration. I hope it meets your expectations.



With the Duo I hook all my players to it and sent the separate audio hdmi to the Denon and the monitor 1 output to the Jvc. I'm hoping the auto calibration works well in time will see how it goes.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1020#post_23044997
> 
> 
> With the Duo I hook all my players to it and sent the separate audio hdmi to the Denon and the monitor 1 output to the Jvc. I'm hoping the auto calibration works well in time will see how it goes.


Got you. I think. That should make connecting all if your players easy to use. I hope the auto cal works out for you.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1020#post_23047139
> 
> 
> Got you. I think. That should make connecting all if your players easy to use. I hope the auto cal works out for you.



Thanks Mike me too


----------



## Franin

Today is the state election. Voting is cumpulsory, I hate it when both pollies are no good.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1020#post_23058573
> 
> 
> Today is the state election. Voting is cumpulsory, I hate it when both pollies are no good.



How'd the voting go? I find a couple cans of Fosters helps the decision.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1020#post_23059359
> 
> 
> How'd the voting go? I find a couple cans of Fosters helps the decision.



Usually the politicians are drinking fosters when there making promises


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1020#post_23059458
> 
> 
> Usually the politicians are drinking fosters when there making promises



Haha. I think it's the same way around the globe.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1020#post_23065768
> 
> 
> Haha. I think it's the same way around the globe.



Your right there.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1020#post_23059458
> 
> 
> Usually the politicians are drinking fosters when there making promises





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1020#post_23065768
> 
> 
> Haha. I think it's the same way around the globe.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1020#post_23066314
> 
> 
> Your right there.



So it's not in the water.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1020#post_23066320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not in the water.



Well there drinking Fosters like it is water though


----------



## Franin

Well Ive ordered my Chromapure with Add on Autocalibrate package today. Will be looking forward in able to calibrate my own projector without having to hire the services of a Calibrator


----------



## MIkeDuke

Frank, have you made changes that I missed that you need to do another calibration? Or is a "just in case I get a projector I can do it myself" kind of thing. I mean, I know I only have a 42in TV and the calibration is completely different, but after it was calibrated I haven't tweaked it touched it all. Looking forward to seeing how this works though.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1020#post_23079426
> 
> 
> Frank, have you made changes that I missed that you need to do another calibration? Or is a "just in case I get a projector I can do it myself" kind of thing. I mean, I know I only have a 42in TV and the calibration is completely different, but after it was calibrated I haven't tweaked it touched it all. Looking forward to seeing how this works though.



Just video calibration Mike. I've just ordered the chromapure package with the auto cal upgrade and meter so know I'm able to calibrate my projector every 100 hours without hiring someone else to do it. Regarding TVs I think you need to calibrate them once and that's it. Unfortunately with projectors I've been told with the globe the more its uses the more calibrations are needed to stay on top of things.


----------



## MIkeDuke

I did not know that projectors may need to be re-calibrated or tweaked every now and then. If that's right, then this package will make a lot easier for you. I hope it's not too hard to learn.


----------



## wse

Until projectors are lamp free recalibration is a repeat business


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1050#post_23080315
> 
> 
> I did not know that projectors may need to be re-calibrated or tweaked every now and then. If that's right, then this package will make a lot easier for you. I hope it's not too hard to learn.



With the auto calibrate feature it should be quite easy.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1050#post_23082902
> 
> 
> With the auto calibrate feature it should be quite easy.



Way cool, Franin. You'll be able to do your own calibrations now. That's awesome, mate. Take that you ISF calibrators.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1050#post_23082972
> 
> 
> Way cool, Franin. You'll be able to do your own calibrations now. That's awesome, mate. Take that you ISF calibrators.



Thanks wabo im quite excited. You just press auto calibrate and the way it goes. Im sure you can tweak it more once your finished but that will be a learning experince for me later down the track.


Now awaiting for its arrival. Talking about arrival finally recieved The life of Pi,Wreck it Ralph, Rise of the guardians and Schindlers List. Im looking forward in watching Schindlers list as Ive never seen it before.


----------



## Franin

I pressed pause on Wreck it Ralph what a cool feature.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1050#post_23080058
> 
> 
> Just video calibration Mike. I've just ordered the chromapure package with the auto cal upgrade and meter so know I'm able to calibrate my projector every 100 hours without hiring someone else to do it. Regarding TVs I think you need to calibrate them once and that's it. Unfortunately with projectors I've been told with the globe the more its uses the more calibrations are needed to stay on top of things.



Every 100 hours? That seems quite a bit. Projectors are that finicky?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1050#post_23087191
> 
> 
> Every 100 hours? That seems quite a bit. Projectors are that finicky?



Well ive read a few members do it, I assumed that was the case. Well it will be intresting to see the changes every 100 hours I will be curious to see the results.


----------



## prepress

Calibration will be easier with your new software, so perhaps it's not too bad to run preventive maintenance regularly, especially if you use the projector a lot.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1050#post_23087228
> 
> 
> Well, with the new acquisitions it should be easier. With CRT projectors I understand the need for vigilance as they can go out of alignment more easily than other types. As for the 100-hour calibrations, maybe it's just preventive maintenance, important if you use the projector a lot or have frequent company for movie/concert nights.



I watch a movie once a night ill be interested though to see if there is much change in settings. Being that it is auto calibrations should only take 10 minutes


----------



## Franin

Just finished watching Life Of Pi, it is an amazing film I loved it. Pq is very impressive up there with the best of them. The 3D enthusiasts will be pleased with this movie I have been told and read.


----------



## crazy4daisy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1050#post_23083157
> 
> 
> Thanks wabo im quite excited. You just press auto calibrate and the way it goes. Im sure you can tweak it more once your finished but that will be a learning experince for me later down the track.
> 
> 
> Now awaiting for its arrival. Talking about arrival finally recieved The life of Pi,Wreck it Ralph, Rise of the guardians and Schindlers List. Im looking forward in watching Schindlers list as Ive never seen it before.



Hey awesome looking room mate, I will read the entire thread when I get a chance, just read the first and last page for now, very cool.


You are in Australia aren't you? I am too but my orders from Amazon always take a week or 2 at least longer than yours seem to. I'm still waiting on Life Of Pi and Wreck It Ralph. I've noticed in other threads too that you are always ahead of me in receiving titles. Do you use Amazon US or UK, standard or express post?


Thanks, glad you are enjoying your room!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crazy4daisy*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1050#post_23090868
> 
> 
> Hey awesome looking room mate, I will read the entire thread when I get a chance, just read the first and last page for now, very cool.
> 
> 
> You are in Australia aren't you? I am too but my orders from Amazon always take a week or 2 at least longer than yours seem to. I'm still waiting on Life Of Pi and Wreck It Ralph. I've noticed in other threads too that you are always ahead of me in receiving titles. Do you use Amazon US or UK, standard or express post?
> 
> 
> Thanks, glad you are enjoying your room!



Hi mate

I use Amazon US but I pay for the Amazon Global priority shipping (2-5 days) .


----------



## crazy4daisy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1050#post_23092148
> 
> 
> Hi mate
> 
> I use Amazon US but I pay for the Amazon Global priority shipping (2-5 days) .



Ok thanks for that, I'll have to check that option, I've never noticed it before. Cheers.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1050#post_23090693
> 
> 
> Just finished watching Life Of Pi, it is an amazing film I loved it. Pq is very impressive up there with the best of them. The 3D enthusiasts will be pleased with this movie I have been told and read.



Was waiting to rent this one. But I may have to blind buy it now.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1050#post_23101626
> 
> 
> Was waiting to rent this one. But I may have to blind buy it now.



Well for me its definite worth a blind buy. Let us know what you think wabo once you've watched it. Btw have you got the HOBBIT yet? Mine is on its way. Lot of mixed reviews on it, I'm still looking forward in watching but not going in with high expectations.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1050#post_23101809
> 
> 
> Well for me its definite worth a blind buy. Let us know what you think wabo once you've watched it. Btw have you got the HOBBIT yet? Mine is on its way. Lot of mixed reviews on it, I'm still looking forward in watching but not going in with high expectations.



I haven't even gotten around to ordering The Hobbit yet. I will eventually. I did order the Steelbook version of Life of Pi though. I'm really looking forward to this one.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1050#post_23090693
> 
> 
> Just finished watching Life Of Pi, it is an amazing film I loved it. Pq is very impressive up there with the best of them. The 3D enthusiasts will be pleased with this movie I have been told and read.



Life of Pi was a visual stunner! From the opening scene I was gripped--so much detail in each shot! And the CG work on the tiger was absolutely astounding.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1050#post_23104418
> 
> 
> I haven't even gotten around to ordering The Hobbit yet. I will eventually. I did order the Steelbook version of Life of Pi though. I'm really looking forward to this one.



Honestly Wabo its awesome. But not everyone will agree with me.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1050#post_23105661
> 
> 
> Life of Pi was a visual stunner! From the opening scene I was gripped--so much detail in each shot! And the CG work on the tiger was absolutely astounding.




I agree it looked amazing and an amazing story behind it.


----------



## Franin

Hopefully receive my Chromapure bundle next week. Just want to say a big thanks to Tom for his great service by responding to questions quickly.


----------



## aldiallo

Hi Frank,


How is ti going in the land down under???


Let me know your thoughts when you get the auto cal bundle for you Iscan and have tested it, I'm getting the Iscan in May if all goes according to plan, and I'm planning to get the auto cal bundle as well so any advise will be highly appreciated!!










Al


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1050#post_23110718
> 
> 
> Hi Frank,
> 
> 
> How is ti going in the land down under???
> 
> 
> Let me know your thoughts when you get the auto cal bundle for you Iscan and have tested it, I'm getting the Iscan in May if all goes according to plan, and I'm planning to get the auto cal bundle as well so any advise will be highly appreciated!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al



Hi Al

How have you been mate its been awhile. Hopefully I should receive the meter on Monday so I can get things started. I guess it's going to take awhile to get used to it but I'm hoping it will be simple. I will definitely let you know how it goes.


----------



## Franin

Tonight I will visit middle earth. Hopefully I will enjoy it as I did with LOTR.


----------



## aldiallo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1050#post_23111842
> 
> 
> Hi Al
> 
> How have you been mate its been awhile. Hopefully I should receive the meter on Monday so I can get things started. I guess it's going to take awhile to get used to it but I'm hoping it will be simple. I will definitely let you know how it goes.


Hi Frank,


Been good thanks, went away for a couple of weeks of extremely needed holidays with the familly!


Looking forward to hear your thoughts!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1050#post_23114893
> 
> 
> Tonight I will visit middle earth. Hopefully I will enjoy it as I did with LOTR.


So how did the return to the middle earth go? Did you enjoyed it?


I'm picking it up next week if all goes well.


----------



## Franin

Hi Al


I've finally completed the Autocal on the DVDO DUO using chromapure and have to say I'm very impressed. The Pq really stand out, the colours pop out nicely and the blacks are superb. I sent the report to chromapure support to make sure its all good ( still trying to get a good a proper understanding of it ) but awaiting there reply. From what I understand and have some knowledge ( remember watching calibrators do there job ) I ve reached the target where it needs to be especially in the colour bit.


It took around 20 minutes I had dinner and let it preform its work and It really works well. Wether it need additional tweaking, who knows but it looks awesome so I'm just going to leave it.


It's quite easy but there were some things I had to find on my own as it wasn't self explanatory but I got it at the end. If you do decide to go down that pass let me know as I will be happy to assist.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aldiallo*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1050#post_23119576
> 
> 
> Hi Frank,
> 
> 
> Been good thanks, went away for a couple of weeks of extremely needed holidays with the familly!
> 
> 
> So how did the return to the middle earth go? Did you enjoyed it?
> 
> 
> I'm picking it up next week if all goes well.



Family is always important its good to see you had a nice break with them.


The hobbit was good watching it again tonight to see if I missed anything. It's different.


----------



## Franin

I decided to buy spectral cal CALMAN 5 today. I'm looking forward in comparing Chromapure and Calman 5.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Bro, let me know which you prefer....I still haven't ordered my software package. Very few folks have the ability to compare both! I'm really looking forward to hearing your determination of "the winner," given the similarities of our projectors and our identical screen material.


----------



## Franin

Not a problem mate. Btw wish you a Happy Easter.


----------



## prepress

Happy Easter, Franin.


----------



## Franin

Thanks Charles Happy Easter


----------



## Waboman

G'day, Franin.


How're things down under? Any new upgrades to that awesome HT of yours?


----------



## Franin

HI I would like to make a mention for the beginners who are still deciding wether to have a go themselves in calibrating there display how impressed Ive been with Calman 5. As a beginner myself who has no idea in calibrating manually SpectralCal Calman 5 has changed that( I kid you not). I initially bought it to try out the autocal feature but I didn't realise how easy it was as it provided you with help every step of the way in there workflow. I used a DVDO DUO to calibrate with my JVC RS60U and controlling it via PC was easy using DDC(Direct Display Control) making easy to use to without the need of a remote. I did both workflows basic and advance and I couldn't be more happier with the results. I sent the workflow to Spectralcal as they said I was definitely on the right track (all the DeltasEs was under 3). The result on screen was fantastic.

Im know looking at upgrading my Duo to a Lumagen.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1080#post_23162270
> 
> 
> HI I would like to make a mention for the beginners who are still deciding wether to have a go themselves in calibrating there display how impressed Ive been with Calman 5. As a beginner myself who has no idea in calibrating manually SpectralCal Calman 5 has changed that( I kid you not). I initially bought it to try out the autocal feature but I didn't realise how easy it was as it provided you with help every step of the way in there workflow. I used a DVDO DUO to calibrate with my JVC RS60U and controlling it via PC was easy using DDC(Direct Display Control) making easy to use to without the need of a remote. I did both workflows basic and advance and I couldn't be more happier with the results. I sent the workflow to Spectralcal as they said I was definitely on the right track (all the DeltasEs was under 3). The result on screen was fantastic.
> 
> Im know looking at upgrading my Duo to a Lumagen.



Which Lumagen? I understand the learning curve on them is steeper than with the Duo, but they do offer some improved performance.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1080#post_23163034
> 
> 
> Which Lumagen? I understand the learning curve on them is steeper than with the Duo, but they do offer some improved performance.



Actually I was told to wait because a 4K could be on the way. Dont get me wrong the DVDO is great but ever since I began video calibrating its got me curious to see if there is a big difference between a 11 point calibration vs a 21 point. Im hoping DVDO brings out a new VP or does more upgrades. They don't answer their emails which is a worry.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Good stuff Frank. I am glad all of this home calibration stuff is working out for you. Although I freely admit that you video setup seems quite complicated with the processor(s) you run and all your DVD players(if you still have them all). You are a better man then me when it comes to understanding video and setup stuff







.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1080#post_23163274
> 
> 
> Good stuff Frank. I am glad all of this home calibration stuff is working out for you. Although I freely admit that you video setup seems quite complicated with the processor(s) you run and all your DVD players(if you still have them all). You are a better man then me when it comes to understanding video and setup stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Yeah I still have them all. In a way its okay as the old players like the Denon transports have no issue with audio dropouts in some recent movies that came out. My oppos did as well as my samsung but the Denons being that they haven't had an update for a number of years played them perfectly. Mate I was actually amazed that I learnt it on my own, usually Id be hiring calibrators to do the work and they would never explain much as it was a business for them which I totally understand but at $650 every time my wallet was hurtin. Spectracal calman 5 software was very helpful.


----------



## Franin

Hi all

My wife ended up wanting the other couches back for the Lounge Room, I thought it was a good idea. Anyhow I went shopping and we bought a new lounge ( Last one actually) a 3 seater for front ( I sit in the middle ) and we used the black for 2 seaters on a riser.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1080#post_23273899
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> My wife ended up wanting the other couches back for the Lounge Room, I thought it was a good idea. Anyhow I went shopping and we bought a new lounge ( Last one actually) a 3 seater for front ( I sit in the middle ) and we used the black for 2 seaters on a riser.



Hey buddy nice looking seats. Of course you sit in the middle one....that's a given. BTW how much did you pay for those very large HT equipment *dusters* that are on the back seats?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1080#post_23273936
> 
> 
> Hey buddy nice looking seats. Of course you sit in the middle one....that's a given. BTW how much did you pay for those very large HT equipment *dusters* that are on the back seats?



Lol thanks HTG that's my wife input to my Home Theatre. I wanted plain cushions she wanted those I couldn't argue with the Mrs


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1080#post_23273942
> 
> 
> Lol thanks HTG that's my wife input to my Home Theatre. I wanted plain cushions she wanted those I couldn't argue with the Mrs



Not if you want to continue spending money on this hobby.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Frank, that new HT seating is extremely nice looking. I think those pillows help bridge the color difference between the front and rear rows. Very nicely done by you and Mrs. I wonder I they make biometric buttock-sensors to reject all persons (with a gentle electric shock) from sitting in the mighty center chair except for you. I smell an invention!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1080#post_23274551
> 
> 
> Not if you want to continue spending money on this hobby.



I agree.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1080#post_23275066
> 
> 
> Frank, that new HT seating is extremely nice looking. I think those pillows help bridge the color difference between the front and rear rows. Very nicely done by you and Mrs. I wonder I they make biometric buttock-sensors to reject all persons (with a gentle electric shock) from sitting in the mighty center chair except for you. I smell an invention!



Thanks Matt.


That was more the wife's idea to actually add the risers and the two chairs behind. Too be honest I was actually quite happy with just the three chairs since Im in there 98.5% on my own ( watch when kids go to sleep ), due to that I focused the Audyssey more towards my seating pos.


I like the idea of a biometric buttock sensor, the electric shock should come with a variable adjustment.


----------



## Waboman

I'm digging the new furniture. Adds a nice splash of color to your HT.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1080#post_23276076
> 
> 
> I'm digging the new furniture. Adds a nice splash of color to your HT.



Thanks mate


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1080#post_23273942
> 
> 
> Lol thanks HTG that's my wife input to my Home Theatre. I wanted plain cushions she wanted those I couldn't argue with the Mrs



Are they bought or made?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1080#post_23277457
> 
> 
> Are they bought or made?



Bought wife chose them. They don't look that bad


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1080#post_23277461
> 
> 
> Bought wife chose them. They don't look that bad



Well, they do seem to match the front seats color-wise, so the difference isn't as stark. But, why no cushions for the front seats? Just curious. Those same cushions didn't come in black, did they?


----------



## hometheatergeek

Hi again Frank, I hope I came across as just trying to make you laugh. The cushions do add a nice splash of color to the room. They will come in handy when you need to hide behind them when you watch horror movies.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1080#post_23277466
> 
> 
> Well, they do seem to match the front seats color-wise, so the difference isn't as stark. But, why no cushions for the front seats? Just curious. Those same cushions didn't come in black, did they?



Well I'd prefer no cushions on the main seats.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1080#post_23277481
> 
> 
> Hi again Frank, I hope I came across as just trying to make you laugh. The cushions do add a nice splash of color to the room. They will come in handy when you need to hide behind them when you watch horror movies.


All good it did make me laugh


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1080#post_23277822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'd prefer no cushions on the main seats.



I've tried cushions on my front (and only) row of theater seats and they just don't work well! Good move skipping the cushions up front. I found that people (myself included) ended up tossing them on the floor, since nobody wants pillows on their laps during a movie.


----------



## wse

Those cushions are gnarly they would prevent any one to sit on these chairs, great as dusters to I bet!







Very new chairs


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1050#post_23144076
> 
> 
> I decided to buy spectral cal CALMAN 5 today. I'm looking forward in comparing Chromapure and Calman 5.



Are you a pro calibrator?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1080#post_23278393
> 
> 
> Are you a pro calibrator?



Well I have leant how to use it, I guess you spend more time doing a better job on your own system. Once you get a better understanding you realise how much you get ripped by your calibrator, but then again they don't put that much effort in your system, I know mine didn't. But saying that I'm sure there are good ones that do. I wouldn't be labelled as a pro calibrator.

If you ever looking at calibrating calman 5 taught me how to do it. It's very easy


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1080#post_23278385
> 
> 
> Those cushions are gnarly they would prevent any one to sit on these chairs, great as dusters to I bet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very new chairs



Oh well keeps the mrs happy


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1080#post_23279510
> 
> 
> Well I have leant how to use it, I guess you spend more time doing a better job on your own system. Once you get a better understanding you realise how much you get ripped by your calibrator, but then again they don't put that much effort in your system, I know mine didn't. But saying that I'm sure there are good ones that do. I wouldn't be labelled as a pro calibrator. If you ever looking at calibrating calman 5 taught me how to do it. It's very easy



I hear you, I want to learn and do it myself the calibrator I used sucked and it cost me $500







I was ripped off once too many


Was it hard to learn? Do they have idiot proof walk through? I am worried to screw up every thing then where do I go! It also gets me to have to recall rate the projector every time!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1080#post_23279557
> 
> 
> I hear you, I want to learn and do it myself the calibrator I used sucked and it cost me $500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was ripped off once too many
> 
> 
> Was it hard to learn? Do they have idiot proof walk through? I am worried to screw up every thing then where do I go! It also gets me to have to recall rate the projector every time!



If I can do it, anyone can. They have what they call workflows. What you do is start with the basic tutorial and it guides you throughout . Then you go too advance tutorial it does the same. It will be hands on while you do each step at a time so you will be changing settings on your projector / video processor.


(The beauty about Calman 5 it has an Autocal feature which for each step you press that and it does the majority of the work for you, all you do is tweak. Personally its good if you go without it and achieve you settings at first because its good to understand the manual way, bit more work on your part but once you got a good understanding of it ( its not that hard ) you will be very pleased with yourself.

Write up a little guide for yourself that you can understand so next time when doing another calibration you forget anything important. But once you have the hang of it you will be doing it more than once







)


Once you got the idea how it works ( I kid you not its very easy ) then you can start on the Ht Advance workflow. It's the same but without tutorial. It stills shows the targets to reach, very simple. The trick is though you have sometimes you have to go back and forth checking your results. Depends how perfect you want it, because its your own you can spend the time achieving that.


Plus if you do get stuck the guys on calman 5 thread will be able to help as my self (depending on time). They're actually quiet helpful.


Btw what projector/ video processor you have?


----------



## wse


I have a JVC RS35U


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1110#post_23281148
> 
> 
> I have a JVC RS35U



I've never calibrated straight off the projector I've been using a Duo, but if I'm correct your able to control your projector via Calman 5( without the need of a remote ) , they call it DDC. In doing that with my Duo using a rs232 cable to A USB. You will have to check with spectralcal and if that's the case you will have to invest into a null rs232 to USB.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1080#post_23273899
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> My wife ended up wanting the other couches back for the Lounge Room, I thought it was a good idea. Anyhow I went shopping and we bought a new lounge ( Last one actually) a 3 seater for front ( I sit in the middle ) and we used the black for 2 seaters on a riser.



Hi, Frank,


That new seating looks great! Nice color contrast!


----------



## Franin

Thanks Seth


----------



## thrang

Nice seating frank...


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thrang*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1110#post_23317460
> 
> 
> Nice seating frank...


Thanks Thrang


----------



## hometheatergeek

Howdy mate. I thought I would drop in and see how things are going down under?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1110#post_23324493
> 
> 
> Howdy mate. I thought I would drop in and see how things are going down under?



All well HTG, how about yourself ?


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1110#post_23324570
> 
> 
> All well HTG, how about yourself ?



We had a rough Mother's day weekend last weekend. Our last doggy needed some help going to heaven. He was suffering from Kidney failure and took a bad turn last Saturday morning. So we helped out and took him to the vets to assist us in letting him have a peaceful morning.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1110#post_23324717
> 
> 
> We had a rough Mother's day weekend last weekend. Our last doggy needed some help going to heaven. He was suffering from Kidney failure and took a bad turn last Saturday morning. So we helped out and took him to the vets to assist us in letting him have a peaceful morning.



Sorry to hear about your dog. Being a dog owner ( for the very first time ) its amazing how much we become attached to them and they are part of your family.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1110#post_23324717
> 
> 
> We had a rough Mother's day weekend last weekend. Our last doggy needed some help going to heaven. He was suffering from Kidney failure and took a bad turn last Saturday morning. So we helped out and took him to the vets to assist us in letting him have a peaceful morning.



So so so sorry to hear that. So sorry.


I can't imagine how difficult that would be. I know my dog won't live forever so I can only hope God allows dog's in heaven!!!


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1110#post_23325656
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your dog. Being a dog owner ( for the very first time ) its amazing how much we become attached to them and they are part of your family.



Thanks Frank,

We have no children living at home....thank god for that....







....so our pets were our children. We have own 3 dogs over a 24 year period so when we lost this last one it was real hard on my wife.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1110#post_23325784
> 
> 
> So so so sorry to hear that. So sorry.
> 
> 
> I can't imagine how difficult that would be. I know my dog won't live forever so I can only hope God allows dog's in heaven!!!



Thank you Chuck, there was actually a note from the company that handle our dog after his passing that was quite humorous.

http://www.aarf.org/Memorials/NoDogsInHeaven.htm 


> Quote:
> "No Dogs In Heaven"
> 
> 
> An old man and his dog were walking down a hot, dusty road lined with a beautiful white fence on both sides. As they walked along, the old man and his dog became very thirsty and tired.
> 
> 
> Soon, they came to a gate in the fence where, on the other side, they saw a nice grassy, wooded area surrounding a cool clear pool of fresh water. "Just where a thirsty 'huntin' dog and a man would like to rest!" thought the old man. But there was a sign over the gate that read "No Dogs" so they walked on.
> 
> 
> Further on, they came upon a man in flowing white robes standing just inside a strong iron gate across a path that led to a beautiful, sunny meadow with a cool clear stream running through it.
> 
> 
> "'Scuse me Sir," said the old man, "My dog and I have been on this road all day. Mind if we come in and sit in the shade for awhile?" "Of course!" The man said. "Come on in and rest. You look thirsty and tired." The old man said, "We sure are!" and started through the gate with his dog.
> 
> 
> The gatekeeper stopped him. "Sorry, you can come in but your dog can't come with you. "You see, this is Heaven, and dogs aren't allowed here. He has to stay out here on the road." "What kind of Heaven won't allow dogs?" said the old man. "Well, if he can't come in, then I'll stay out here on the road with him. He's been my faithful companion all his life and I won't desert him now."
> 
> 
> "Suit yourself," said the gatekeeper, "but I have to warn you, the Devil's on this road and he'll try to sweet talk you into his place. He'll promise you anything, but dogs can't go there either. If you won't leave that dog on the road, you'll spend all Eternity on the road with him. Better if you stay here."
> 
> 
> "Well, I'm stayin' with my dog," replied the man and he and the dog walked on. Gradually, the fence became more and more faded and rundown until they finally reached a spot where the boards fell away completely leaving a gap. Another man dressed in old, ragged clothes sat just inside the broken fence under a shady tree.
> 
> 
> "'Scuse me Sir," said the old man, "My dog and I have been on this road all day. Mind if we come in and sit in the shade for awhile?" "Of course!" The man said. "Come on in and rest. There's some cold water here under the tree. Make yourself comfortable."
> 
> 
> The old man paused, "but what about my dog? Can he can come in, too? The man up the road said dogs weren't allowed here, and they had to stay on the road." The other man answered, "Well, you look pretty tired and thirsty. Would you come in here and rest if you had to leave that dog?"
> 
> 
> "No sir!" the old man replied, "A glass of cold water and some shade would be mighty fine right about now but I won't come in if my buddy here can't come too. I didn't go to Heaven because my dog couldn't come with me, so I sure as how ain't about to go to Hell without him neither."
> 
> 
> The man smiled and said, "Welcome to Heaven, and bring your dog!" The old man exclaimed, "You mean this is Heaven? And my dog can come with me? Then why did that fellow down the road say they weren't allowed in Heaven?" The man replied, "That was the Devil and he gets all the souls who are willing to give up a life-long companion for small comfort because they think it will make their lives a little easier."
> 
> 
> The man continued, "They soon find out their mistake, but, then it's too late. The dogs come here, the fickle people stay there. God wouldn't allow dogs to be banned from Heaven. After all, He created them to be man's companions in life, why would he separate them in death?"
> 
> 
> - Story is based on an episode of The Twilight Zone by Rod Serling


----------



## Franin

I actually enjoyed that story AL.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1110#post_23324717
> 
> 
> We had a rough Mother's day weekend last weekend. Our last doggy needed some help going to heaven. He was suffering from Kidney failure and took a bad turn last Saturday morning. So we helped out and took him to the vets to assist us in letting him have a peaceful morning.



It sounds as if your dog was indeed part of the family. My condolences for your loss.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Hey Frank. Just thought I would check in and realized that this is the first time I have seen your new seats, They look very nice and very comfortable, The entire room looks great BTW. You have everything setup so nicely.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1110#post_23367553
> 
> 
> Hey Frank. Just thought I would check in and realized that this is the first time I have seen your new seats, They look very nice and very comfortable, The entire room looks great BTW. You have everything setup so nicely.



Hey Mike thanks for popping in, how have you been btw?


----------



## MIkeDuke

Not Bad Frank. It's just starting to get really hot where I am. I think we are going into a phase of 90+ degree weather for the next 5-6 days. Plus allergies. Not nice. The server is still awesome BTW. I have about 30 more BR disks to put on then I am done those. Then I will start on the regular DVD's. Having stuff at your finger tips is really cool. How is your system? I know it sounds great







. Any new plans in the works?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1110#post_23371221
> 
> 
> Not Bad Frank. It's just starting to get really hot where I am. I think we are going into a phase of 90+ degree weather for the next 5-6 days. Plus allergies. Not nice. The server is still awesome BTW. I have about 30 more BR disks to put on then I am done those. Then I will start on the regular DVD's. Having stuff at your finger tips is really cool. How is your system? I know it sounds great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Any new plans in the works?



I get affected by allergies and its not nice. Were heading into Winter over here but its not as cold as you guys get it. Enjoy the heat and sun, im kindal glad it over but then again ask me that question again in a few more weeks and I bet I cant wait for Summer again. Its good to see the server doing well, I was contenplating it but at the moment I just have to pass. I agree just sit back and choosing the a movie via the picture icons is awesome.


System is fine, Im at a stage Im just sitting back and enjoying movies. I dont what know to upgrade too as yet? Im waiting to see whats on the horizon but for know Im just sitting back.


----------



## MIkeDuke

I was at a point of just sitting back, but wishing I could do a server thing, and then this sort of fell into place. I really like the 1027's and I really can't seem myself changing unless something drastic happens. I do a have a few tweaks though. Nothing major. The only major thing I would think about are new, cooler running amps if I could fine some that fit my rack. It's not a major priority because I have two fans that I use to try and keep the room cool but it still does get a bit warm in the summer time and I am sure the amps I have contribute to that. But for now, unless something breaks, no major changes for me either.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1110#post_23375385
> 
> 
> I was at a point of just sitting back, but wishing I could do a server thing, and then this sort of fell into place. I really like the 1027's and I really can't seem myself changing unless something drastic happens. I do a have a few tweaks though. Nothing major. The only major thing I would think about are new, cooler running amps if I could fine some that fit my rack. It's not a major priority because I have two fans that I use to try and keep the room cool but it still does get a bit warm in the summer time and I am sure the amps I have contribute to that. But for now, unless something breaks, no major changes for me either.




Like you Mike Im very happy Like with the 1027's and for theatre and music they serve there purpose well. I was looking at 1038be's at one stage but when the guy asked me what I have and do I listen to more music or home theatre I told him Im 99% HT and he told me not to bother with the 1038be. If it was solely 2 channel music then yes but don't waste your money. I was even looking at Australian company that makes speakers, great for ht called Krix. They have

 

Front speakers called Neuphonix


and a centre

 


called epicentrix


They have been around for quite a number of years and a friend of mine had them and they sounded great for theatre.




For my amp I use cool components with a thermostat control works really great. Once it hits a certain temperature they kick in.


----------



## MIkeDuke

I have heard of them, but I have never listened to them. You are lucky because your amps and gear are in another room right? Mine are right in my room. I also heard the 1028's and thought they were really good. I have listened to a number of speakers, in a number of environments, and very few make me wish I had something different. A few may have, but all of them would be way more money then I what I paid for my 1027's. Now I just want to try and get the most out of them anyway I can.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1110#post_23375759
> 
> 
> I have heard of them, but I have never listened to them. You are lucky because your amps and gear are in another room right? Mine are right in my room. I also heard the 1028's and thought they were really good. I have listened to a number of speakers, in a number of environments, and very few make me wish I had something different. A few may have, but all of them would be way more money then I what I paid for my 1027's. Now I just want to try and get the most out of them anyway I can.



For me its itchy feet, every now and then i get the idea of trying something new but then I watch a movie in the HT and realise why do I want to change this.


If anything the next thing will be a Video Processor that is able to handle 4K input.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1110#post_23376222
> 
> 
> For me its itchy feet, every now and then i get the idea of trying something new but then I watch a movie in the HT and realise why do I want to change this.
> 
> 
> If anything the next thing will be a Video Processor that is able to handle 4K input.



If I were you, I'd do this any time I got an urge to buy something else, especially stuff that looks/sounds really good on your setup. If that doesn't work after a cople of days, maybe investigate the potential acquisition then, not before.


----------



## Franin

Well its happened again I was watching Avengers and the Center Speaker crackled. I paused it did a CH level check and went through all the channels when I got to sub 1 it crackled on the center speaker as well. The center has know dropped its db. This time im saving my config and doing a factory reset. Hopefully it works if not I dont what Im going to do. To be honest our technicians over here are not the best, once something goes wrong another problem tends to follow.


----------



## Franin

Look like I might be up for a new pre amp. I might go for the Integra 80.3. Dont care for Marantz due to I will never use 11.2


----------



## Waboman

G'day, mate.


Hold your horses, amigo. An Integra? Really? Don't be too eager to throw your AVP under the bus just yet.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1110#post_23382657
> 
> 
> Well its happened again I was watching Avengers and the Center Speaker crackled. I paused it did a CH level check and went through all the channels when I got to sub 1 it crackled on the center speaker as well. The center has know dropped its db. This time im saving my config and doing a factory reset. Hopefully it works if not I dont what Im going to do. To be honest our technicians over here are not the best, once something goes wrong another problem tends to follow.



Oh no! I'm definitely sorry to hear about this. Do you have an old pre/pro or receiver you can test, to make sure it's not the center channel on the amp that's failing?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1110#post_23383948
> 
> 
> Oh no! I'm definitely sorry to hear about this. Do you have an old pre/pro or receiver you can test, to make sure it's not the center channel on the amp that's failing?



No I don't. Im sure its the pre amp as Ive had a hardware upgrade on it last year and cowboys attended to the upgrade.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1110#post_23382709
> 
> 
> G'day, mate.
> 
> 
> Hold your horses, amigo. An Integra? Really? Don't be too eager to throw your AVP under the bus just yet.



Well Im not going to send it to cowboys for repairs. So im deciding what to get next any ideas??


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1120_40#post_23382661
> 
> 
> Look like I might be up for a new pre amp. I might go for the Integra 80.3. Dont care for Marantz due to I will never use 11.2



Sorry to hear that ! as I know all to well how it feels to have to change out a piece of critical gear, and if repairs aren't an option, its an Marantz 8801 beyond a shadow of a doubt, I as well have no plans for 11.2 and think it really loves movies and it has only increased my love for music and movies by enhancing them beyond my expectations! It at least deserves an audition


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1110#post_23384424
> 
> 
> Well Im not going to send it to cowboys for repairs. So im deciding what to get next any ideas??



For a man of your wealth and taste there can be only one. The Fully balanced Krell Evo 707.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1110#post_23384444
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that ! as I know all to well how it feels to have to change out a piece of critical gear, and if repairs aren't an option, its an Marantz 8801 beyond a shadow of a doubt, I as well have no plans for 11.2 and think it really loves movies and it has only increased my love for music and movies by enhancing them beyond my expectations! It at least deserves an audition



I might actually go down that road now. Im annoyed this has happened to my AVP, I had a feelin when I took mine for upgrades the technicias looked like cowboys.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1140#post_23384450
> 
> 
> For a man of your wealth and taste there can be only one. The Fully balanced Krell Evo 707.



Nah, wont be spending that much money on Pre amps again. Problem is when the fault is intermittent no one would be able to find it. This is the second time this has happened within a week.


----------



## Franin

I'm going to give it one more go. I did a nother factory reset and if it does again well then its time for me to move it on.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Two things Frank. I also had a CC issue. I think you may remember it. It was the tweeter and I was able to get it fixed. Plus, I am having intermittent preamp issues as well with my 80.2 so I will have to send it out for repairs as soon as I can. The three year warranty is almost up but I am still under the line. I am just not looking forward to dis-connecting everything. I hope it all gets sorted out for you.


----------



## Franin

Hi Mike my centre speaker is fine its definitley the pre amp. I dont know why it but I guess the upgrade isnt as succeful for some as it is for others. If it definitley needs repair I will buy another pre amp, fix the AVP and sell it cheap. Ive dealt with getting things repaired and always come across other problems. Its definitley intermittient and I know that the Technicians (cowboys) will never find the problem and give it back to me saying its repaired.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Well, at least you have it nailed down to what the issue is. I have problems where it was really hard to nail down the issue. Hopefully they can figure out my issue and fix it for real. I think it's a video board issue. It's a real pain in the butt though for me to take it out of my system so I am not looking forward to that.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1140#post_23384722
> 
> 
> Well, at least you have it nailed down to what the issue is. I have problems where it was really hard to nail down the issue. Hopefully they can figure out my issue and fix it for real. I think it's a video board issue. It's a real pain in the butt though for me to take it out of my system so I am not looking forward to that.



Still its a pain on the behind with these pre amps especially with intermittent faults.


I just looked at my audyssey unless I need updating I just realised that the Marantz 8801 has not got the capability for audyssey pro.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1140#post_23384827
> 
> 
> Still its a pain on the behind with these pre amps especially with intermittent faults.
> 
> 
> I just looked at my audyssey unless I need updating I just realised that the Marantz 8801 has not got the capability for audyssey pro.


This is from there website for the U.S Version of the AV8801

"Auto Calibration by MIC Audyssey MultEQXT32 (upgradeable to Pro by Installer)". Isn't that what you mean?

It also has some new Audyssey stuff just for the sub(s)


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1140#post_23384906
> 
> 
> This is from there website for the U.S Version of the AV8801
> 
> "Auto Calibration by MIC Audyssey MultEQXT32 (upgradeable to Pro by Installer)". Isn't that what you mean?
> 
> It also has some new Audyssey stuff just for the sub(s)



Thanks for that Mike but I wonder why its not on my list when choosing pre amps??


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1140#post_23384451
> 
> 
> I might actually go down that road now. Im annoyed this has happened to my AVP, I had a feelin when I took mine for upgrades the technicias looked like cowboys.



I know the feeling bro...I had issues with my Integra 80.2 way back in 2011, until I found out through extensive troubleshooting that my issue (severely distorted left-surround channel) was being caused by, of all things, a dimmer-capable lamp being plugged into the same circuit. The weirdest things can happen with electronics sometimes. It wasn't logical at first, but about seven or eight rounds of *plugged in-plugged out* lamp tests, that was indeed the issue.


Sorry about the cowboy repair-technicians man.


----------



## Franin

Ive finished calibrating and yep it did it again. Were talking the centre speaker 10db lower than the rest in volume. In audyssey levels it should match the same but when emitting test tones its definitely 10db less.


Here is what I did to eliminate the power amp and centre speaker:

1. I assigned the Fl channel to centre channel and the centre channel to FL channel. When the FL test tone came on the centre speaker shined beautifully. (centre speaker works as well as the power amp Centre) when it was Centre to emit test tone the FL was very low( remember the Fl is now playing the role as the speaker). After I changed back to normal settings

2. I changed xlr cables still the same

3. I changed to rca cables still the same

4. I know went to the back of the unit unplugged the FL XLR and plugged in the Centre channel of the power amp and and I Plugged the Centre XLR to FL Channel of the Power AMP. Same thing happened as in no 1. I reverted the XLR back to the usual positions.


I then turned the power off again and guess what it worked. Problem its an intermittent fault and its going to kill me. I even bought my wife to hear the difference so she does not think Im trying to score a new pre amp. Im very happy with the pre amp AQ but this upgrade has basically messed it up.


I


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1140#post_23385220
> 
> 
> I know the feeling bro...I had issues with my Integra 80.2 way back in 2011, until I found out through extensive troubleshooting that my issue (severely distorted left-surround channel) was being caused by, of all things, a dimmer-capable lamp being plugged into the same circuit. The weirdest things can happen with electronics sometimes. It wasn't logical at first, but about seven or eight rounds of *plugged in-plugged out* lamp tests, that was indeed the issue.
> 
> 
> Sorry about the cowboy repair-technicians man.



I read this post Matt I have my AVP plugged into the Furman Power Regulator which the Furman is plugged into its own 32A line. After reading your post I quickly turned of the furman (and everything else ) and plugged the AVP in to 10A input of the Furman. Originally it was plugged into linear audio section of the furman but I can't see that to be the problem. I think mine has a bug in it.


Dont be sorry about the cowboys thats the problem I send mine off know they would not find the problem. So what to do? Do I buy a new pre amp and which one ( and Im not going to spend big $$ on a pre amp)


Im tossing up between Wabos favourite an Integra or the Marantz. Mine is mainly for Home theatre purpose so I have no care for 2 channel. Actually i might keep my Denon for 2 channel.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1140#post_23385558
> 
> 
> I read this post Matt I have my AVP plugged into the Furman Power Regulator which the Furman is plugged into its own 32A line. After reading your post I quickly turned of the furman (and everything else ) and plugged the AVP in to 10A input of the Furman. Originally it was plugged into linear audio section of the furman but I can't see that to be the problem. I think mine has a bug in it.
> 
> 
> Dont be sorry about the cowboys thats the problem I send mine off know they would not find the problem. So what to do? Do I buy a new pre amp and which one ( and Im not going to spend big $$ on a pre amp)
> 
> 
> Im tossing up between Wabos favourite an Integra or the Marantz. Mine is mainly for Home theatre purpose so I have no care for 2 channel. Actually i might keep my Denon for 2 channel.



The real-world prices for the Integra and Marantz are actually very similar, so it all comes down to features and performance. I can say my Integra 80.3 was much easier to use than my MArantz 8801. I can't speak to sound quality comparisons (due to owning each processor with totally different speakers) but I'm willing to bet they sound the same for HT. Does that monster Denon have HT bypass?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1140#post_23385558
> 
> 
> Im tossing up between Wabos favourite an Integra or the Marantz. Mine is mainly for Home theatre purpose so I have no care for 2 channel. Actually i might keep my Denon for 2 channel.



Lol. Well played.


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1140#post_23386251
> 
> 
> The real-world prices for the Integra and Marantz are actually very similar, so it all comes down to features and performance. I can say my Integra 80.3 was much easier to use than my MArantz 8801. I can't speak to sound quality comparisons (due to owning each processor with totally different speakers) but I'm willing to bet they sound the same for HT. Does that monster Denon have HT bypass?



According to Kal of Stereophile, there are "subtle" differences (my description not his).


My guess is, that to get far beyond "subtle" you would be way north of $10,000 (maybe the Mac 151 with room perfect or the $40,000 ADA piece or the $20,000 AP20i or the Trinnov piece.)


I would like to hear the Mac 151!


----------



## Kal Rubinson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1140#post_23387491
> 
> 
> 
> According to Kal of Stereophile, there are "subtle" differences (my description not his).


OTOH, I liked it enough to buy it.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kal Rubinson*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1140#post_23387803
> 
> 
> OTOH, I liked it enough to buy it.



Which one did you buy the MARANTZ?


----------



## audiofan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1120_40#post_23390224
> 
> 
> Which one did you buy the MARANTZ?



Yup!


----------



## prepress

The Lumagen 2041 is one of their new processors. That's second from the top, isn't it? There's a 2042, I know. Lumagens are very good, though there's more of a learning curve over the Duo. I also see they've included Darbee tech. I'll be interested to read how much of a performance difference there is over the Duo, itself pretty good. Congratulations.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1140#post_23500546
> 
> 
> The Lumagen 2041 is one of their new processors. That's second from the top, isn't it? There's a 2042, I know. Lumagens are very good, though there's more of a learning curve over the Duo. I also see they've included Darbee tech. I'll be interested to read how much of a performance difference there is over the Duo, itself pretty good. Congratulations.



Thanks Charles. The 2041 has HDMI inputs only while the 2042 has Analog as well as Hdmi inputs.

At first looking at it I was a bit taken back but then after a bit of help by my mate over here in Aus CinemaMad (Jase) I got a better understanding.

I haven't tried calibrating it yet I will hopefully sometime this weekend. The Darbee works a real treat I sold my one awhile back due to the hdmi handshake but being that it is implemented in the Lumagen you cannot go wrong.


Regarding performance you have much more flexibility over the Duo and the most important thing support.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Good stuff on the Marantz Frank. It looks like a nice piece of gear. I have a feeling that I will be down for at least another 2 weeks







. It sucks not being able to use my system. But I hope the Marantz works good in your system. Did you just get tired of the Denon? Your room looks awesome BTW. I don't know if they are newer pictures or that I haven't looked at your pics in awhile on my home computer but the room is amazing. It's what my room wants to look like when it grows up, but it never will







.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1140#post_23500931
> 
> 
> Good stuff on the Marantz Frank. It looks like a nice piece of gear. I have a feeling that I will be down for at least another 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It sucks not being able to use my system.



I hate the waiting game Mike but at least you solved the issue. When you receive it you should be able to enjoy it for another number of years.


> Quote:
> But I hope the Marantz works good in your system. Did you just get tired of the Denon?



Hi Mike the Marantz sounds great. Actually its bit of a long story on the reason behind the upgrade but Im glad I did it. Its been six years since Ive looked at another pre amp and this upgrade has been worthwhile. Though in regards of build quality I haven't seen anything that compares to the Denon AVP A1HD still to this day. Definitely no regrets in the upgrade.


> Quote:
> Your room looks awesome BTW. I don't know if they are newer pictures or that I haven't looked at your pics in awhile on my home computer but the room is amazing. It's what my room wants to look like when it grows up, but it never will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thanks Mike for the kind words but I wouldn't worry too much your room still sounds sensational. Craig John will agree on that and others as well. My room doesn't look the best either compared to some Ive seen on this Forum but as Ive always said turn the lights off and you'll be amazed. Im sure the same applies to you and others on this forum.


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1140#post_23502585
> 
> 
> I hate the waiting game Mike but at least you solved the issue. When you receive it you should be able to enjoy it for another number of years.
> 
> Hi Mike the Marantz sounds great. Actually its bit of a long story on the reason behind the upgrade but Im glad I did it. Its been six years since Ive looked at another pre amp and this upgrade has been worthwhile. Though in regards of build quality I haven't seen anything that compares to the Denon AVP A1HD still to this day. Definitely no regrets in the upgrade.
> 
> Thanks Mike for the kind words but I wouldn't worry too much your room still sounds sensational. Craig John will agree on that and others as well. My room doesn't look the best either compared to some Ive seen on this Forum but as Ive always said turn the lights off and you'll be amazed. Im sure the same applies to you and others on this forum.


Waiting does stink. Now I am just watching movies with my TV speakers. How quickly we get spoiled







. Yea, sound wise I am happy. PQ I am happy. I just would love a larger picture and that's really it. But when I turn out the lights, I still get a smile also. Good luck with the Marantz. I am sure it will serve you well for a long time.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1140#post_23503647
> 
> 
> Waiting does stink. Now I am just watching movies with my TV speakers. How quickly we get spoiled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Yea, sound wise I am happy. PQ I am happy. I just would love a larger picture and that's really it. But when I turn out the lights, I still get a smile also. Good luck with the Marantz. I am sure it will serve you well for a long time.



I hope so with my Lumagen playing up, hope I wont have any issues with the marantz.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1140#post_23505495
> 
> 
> I hope so with my Lumagen playing up, hope I wont have any issues with the marantz.



Sorry to hear your Lumagen is acting up. Must be the Drablet tech.


----------



## grassy


Looking great Frank. What happened to your AVP,? by the way i like your screen 117" is a good size








 The Marantz you now have would be good value for the dollars as i have read some great reviews and a friend of mine has one and loves the sound he is getting and i suppose it has the 4k passthrough also. Anamorphic is the go and is a whole new experience, i am glad your happy with your setup as all good things take time.Awesome and inspiring Frank and keep up the good work my friend.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1140#post_23505495
> 
> 
> I hope so with my Lumagen playing up, hope I wont have any issues with the marantz.



Franin, what is happening with the Lumagen? You pretty much just got it.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1140#post_23505842
> 
> 
> Franin, what is happening with the Lumagen? You pretty much just got it.



There could be an issue with it. Hopefully I can get it sorted.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grassy*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1140#post_23505702
> 
> 
> Looking great Frank. What happened to your AVP,? by the way i like your screen 117" is a good size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Marantz you now have would be good value for the dollars as i have read some great reviews and a friend of mine has one and loves the sound he is getting and i suppose it has the 4k passthrough also. Anamorphic is the go and is a whole new experience, i am glad your happy with your setup as all good things take time.Awesome and inspiring Frank and keep up the good work my friend.



Thanks grassy


----------



## MIkeDuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1140#post_23505882
> 
> 
> There could be an issue with it. Hopefully I can get it sorted.


Why can't the stuff we buy just work. It would make life so much easier. I hope you get any issue you may be having sorted out.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1170#post_23505923
> 
> 
> Why can't the stuff we buy just work. It would make life so much easier. I hope you get any issue you may be having sorted out.



Thanks Mike. I hope its a simple problem.


----------



## Franin

Problem solved. I found out best too manual calibrate greyscale then let auto do its thing first.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Good stuff Frank. Glad you got it figured out.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1170#post_23520198
> 
> 
> Good stuff Frank. Glad you got it figured out.



So am I mike. I was worried I had to send it back but I don't have to now


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1170#post_23519816
> 
> 
> Problem solved. I found out best too manual calibrate greyscale then let auto do its thing first.



Very good. Did this have anything to do with the Darbee tech in the Lumagen, or would it have been a problem anyway?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1170#post_23520708
> 
> 
> Very good. Did this have anything to do with the Darbee tech in the Lumagen, or would it have been a problem anyway?



No, its because I autocalibrated the greyscale instead of doing it manual. Sometimes trying to go the easy way is not the best way.


The Darbee tech is great inside this unit. No hdmi issue compared to the actual unit they released sepratley.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1170#post_23520739
> 
> 
> No, its because I autocalibrated the greyscale instead of doing it manual. Sometimes trying to go the easy way is not the best way.
> 
> 
> The Darbee tech is great inside this unit. No hdmi issue compared to the actual unit they released sepratley.



I have no idea why that should make a difference, but it does, clearly. Good you got it sorted out. So the manual calibration is set, and the auto-calibration doesn't override it. I like that.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1170#post_23523497
> 
> 
> I have no idea why that should make a difference, but it does, clearly. Good you got it sorted out. So the manual calibration is set, and the auto-calibration doesn't override it. I like that.



Sometimes with autocalibration its not as accurate. Usually you can get lucky and get a good result and or you have to do is tweak but even getting a good result on autocalibrate doesnt relate the same on screen ( I found that out. ) Manual calibration is the way now.


----------



## Franin

Hi all,









I finally got better pics of the new gear Ive upgraded in the last couple of month. I ended up with the Marantz AV8801 which I have to admit I originally was worried that I was downgrading but in natural fact Im very impressed with this unit. With the Denon AVP A1HD upgrade we didnt get the Sub eq just the XT32 (Its why me and Waboman call it the lite version







some people dont like that but its our spin on it ) With the Denon I had all my subs assigned as Sub 1 and I was told by my HAA calibrator to invest in separate eq's for each speaker but it was a costly exercise which I did not want to do. With the Marantz Sub EQ I found it polished things off nicely. I'm at reference I'm not one too boost bass I like the way it was mixed.


Going Marantz led me to some dilemma because the audio the DUO passed would not be recognized by Marantz. I tried different ways but I was getting big problems like lip sync issues so I decided to sell it and go the Lumagen way. I have to thank Cinema Mad (Jase) for getting me onto lumagen. I initially was going to get the mini but speaking to Kal and Jim I decided to go for the 2041(Traded in VP 30







). I should of gone Lumagen in the first place what an amazing PQ and flexibility it has. For anamorphic users like me who use a lens the Pq with lens in front of projector is amazing, its like Im not using a lens. Another bonus going lumagen over DVDO is there customer support. The best I've seen, always replied too, with DVDO im lucky to get one 3 weeks later. I will never go DVDO again regardless what they offer. Ive now got the Lumagen under RS232 control I find that is more reliable then sticking an IR emitter at front.


I also bought an Oppo BD 103 and changed all my Interconnects to AudioQuest King Cobra XLR and HDMI Cables to 3 AQ Chocolates and 1 Carbon. Why? because I turned 40 last month and I don't know what came over me.







My wife thinks its mid life crisis I think it was itchy feet lol.


Anyway here are some updated shots I have them also on the first page.


----------



## MIkeDuke

Very nice update and upgrades Frank. It's hard to believe that you could have made your system any better, but it seems you have







.


----------



## pcweber111

Those cables look so sexy. I love the look of Audioquest cables.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1170#post_23562008
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got better pics of the new gear Ive upgraded in the last couple of month. I ended up with the Marantz AV8801 which I have to admit I originally was worried that I was downgrading but in natural fact Im very impressed with this unit. With the Denon AVP A1HD upgrade we didnt get the Sub eq just the XT32 (Its why me and Waboman call it the lite version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some people dont like that but its our spin on it ) With the Denon I had all my subs assigned as Sub 1 and I was told by my HAA calibrator to invest in separate eq's for each speaker but it was a costly exercise which I did not want to do. With the Marantz Sub EQ I found it polished things off nicely. I'm at reference I'm not one too boost bass I like the way it was mixed.
> 
> 
> Going Marantz led me to some dilemma because the audio the DUO passed would not be recognized by Marantz. I tried different ways but I was getting big problems like lip sync issues so I decided to sell it and go the Lumagen way. I have to thank Cinema Mad (Jase) for getting me onto lumagen. I initially was going to get the mini but speaking to Kal and Jim I decided to go for the 2041(Traded in VP 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I should of gone Lumagen in the first place what an amazing PQ and flexibility it has. For anamorphic users like me who use a lens the Pq with lens in front of projector is amazing, its like Im not using a lens. Another bonus going lumagen over DVDO is there customer support. The best I've seen, always replied too, with DVDO im lucky to get one 3 weeks later. I will never go DVDO again regardless what they offer. Ive now got the Lumagen under RS232 control I find that is more reliable then sticking an IR emitter at front.
> 
> 
> I also bought an Oppo BD 103 and changed all my Interconnects to AudioQuest King Cobra XLR and HDMI Cables to 3 AQ Chocolates and 1 Carbon. Why? because I turned 40 last month and I don't know what came over me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife thinks its mid life crisis I think it was itchy feet lol.
> 
> 
> Anyway here are some updated shots I have them also on the first page.



Who needs a fancy red sports car for their mid life crisis.







Congrats on all the new gear, mate. Your rack is looking sexy. Don't get to say that to a guy very often.










Yeah, we got shafted with the XT32 lite version. Chalk it up to a learning experience. Albeit, an expensive learning experience.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MIkeDuke*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1170#post_23562094
> 
> 
> Very nice update and upgrades Frank. It's hard to believe that you could have made your system any better, but it seems you have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I was suprised with the Marantz but its actually quite an impressive unit.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1170#post_23562163
> 
> 
> Those cables look so sexy. I love the look of Audioquest cables.



They do look nice


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1170#post_23562279
> 
> 
> Who needs a fancy red sports car for their mid life crisis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on all the new gear, mate. Your rack is looking sexy. Don't get to say that to a guy very often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we got shafted with the XT32 lite version. Chalk it up to a learning experience. Albeit, an expensive learning experience.



Thanks Wabo.


Yeah I agree we did get shafted esp for the price we paid for the upgrade. I will never do a hardware upgrade on a pre amp ever again.


----------



## hometheatergeek


Hello Frank,

Very nice looking rack for a forty year old.







 I'm too old to have a nice looking rack.







 I'm glad the Marantz is working out for you. I briefly looked at it when I was looking to upgrade but I could not find it in my budget. Oh well.


----------



## prepress

I was using King Cobra for a while to connect my preamp to my power amps and I was pleased with the result. I imagine you will be, too.


Too bad about the Duo. I had some lip sync issues too (with BDs), but solved them by using Game mode. Still, the Lumagen is better. More expensive, yes, but everything I read says it's a very good VP. Again, you will be pleased (and already are).


----------



## Franin

N


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1170#post_23562666
> 
> 
> Hello Frank,
> 
> Very nice looking rack for a forty year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too old to have a nice looking rack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad the Marantz is working out for you. I briefly looked at it when I was looking to upgrade but I could not find it in my budget. Oh well.



Thanks for the compliment HTG







how has everything been its been awhile ?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1170#post_23563867
> 
> 
> I was using King Cobra for a while to connect my preamp to my power amps and I was pleased with the result. I imagine you will be, too.



I'm definitely very happy with the results










> Quote:
> Too bad about the Duo. I had some lip sync issues too (with BDs), but solved them by using Game mode. Still, the Lumagen is better. More expensive, yes, but everything I read says it's a very good VP. Again, you will be pleased (and already are).



I wish I went Lumagen earlier.


----------



## BrolicBeast


Nice upgrades Frank!  How many Oppo devices is that now--five? six?  You make me want to start an Oppo collection too man!!!  Also, those King Cobras are *very very* sexy.  I didn't know the King Cobra's color scheme was so..appealing.  I'm most of all happy that you realized the AV8801 wasn't a downgrade...that Denon Pre/Pro is a star of the pre-audyssey xt32 world, but the AV8801 is the *Bieber* to the Denon's *Springstein.* (I'm a fan of neither, so I hope I did not just commit sacrelige by mentioning the two in the same sentence.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1170#post_23562482
> 
> 
> Thanks Wabo.
> 
> 
> Yeah I agree we did get shafted esp for the price we paid for the upgrade. I will never do a hardware upgrade on a pre amp ever again.



I watched the ending of TF3 last night. Never heard it sound so good. The clarity is amazing.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1170#post_23565353
> 
> 
> Nice upgrades Frank!  *How many Oppo devices is that now--five? six?*  You make me want to start an Oppo collection too man!!!  Also, those King Cobras are _very very_ sexy.  I didn't know the King Cobra's color scheme was so..appealing.  I'm most of all happy that you realized the AV8801 wasn't a downgrade...that Denon Pre/Pro is a star of the pre-audyssey xt32 world, but the AV8801 is the _Bieber_ to the Denon's _Springstein._ (I'm a fan of neither, so I hope I did not just commit sacrelige by mentioning the two in the same sentence.



The Franin can open his very own BD player emporium. Come on in, there's a sale everyday.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1170#post_23565353
> 
> 
> Nice upgrades Frank!  How many Oppo devices is that now--five? six?  You make me want to start an Oppo collection too man!!!



Just 3 Oppos











> Quote:
> Also, those King Cobras are _very very_ sexy.  I didn't know the King Cobra's color scheme was so..appealing.



They definitely look nice they also have a nice solid connection.


> Quote:
> I'm most of all happy that you realized the AV8801 wasn't a downgrade...that Denon Pre/Pro is a star of the pre-audyssey xt32 world, but the AV8801 is the _Bieber_ to the Denon's _Springstein._ (I'm a fan of neither, so I hope I did not just commit sacrelige by mentioning the two in the same sentence.



I'm actually very happy with Marantz performance. Coming from Denon AVP I'm surprised with the detail and clarity esp in surrounds ( I'm at reference and I have dynamic eq turned off regardless ). Me and wabo have been discussing our theories as to why but I have to say I'm pleased with this outcome.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1170#post_23566043
> 
> 
> I watched the ending of TF3 last night. Never heard it sound so good. The clarity is amazing.



Do you think what we have be discussing is true Wabo?


> Quote:
> The Franin can open his very own BD player emporium. Come on in, there's a sale everyday.



Nah man I'm hanging on to them. I'm going to open a museum one day and do a digital recording ( like russel Crowe did in superman ) of myself explains how excited we were about the Oppos back in our days.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1170#post_23567811
> 
> 
> Do you think what we have be discussing is true Wabo?



Refresh my memory again. Send me a text.



> Quote:
> Nah man I'm hanging on to them. I'm going to open a museum one day and do a digital recording ( like russel Crowe did in superman ) of myself explains how excited we were about the Oppos back in our days.



I can see a holographic Fran-El spouting out words of wisdom. "Back in 2013 Oppo released their new BDP103. Featuring 4k Up-Scaling, 3D Playback, 2D to 3D Conversion, Dual HDMI Inputs/Outputs, and MHL Input Capability".


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1170#post_23567872
> 
> 
> Refresh my memory again. Send me a text.



Message sent


> Quote:
> I can see a holographic Fran-El spouting out words of wisdom. "Back in 2013 Oppo released their new BDP103. Featuring 4k Up-Scaling, 3D Playback, 2D to 3D Conversion, Dual HDMI Inputs/Outputs, and MHL Input Capability".



Spot on


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1170#post_23568039
> 
> 
> Message sent
> 
> Spot on



Yes, I think what we've been discussing is absolutely true.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1170#post_23565353
> 
> 
> Nice upgrades Frank!  How many Oppo devices is that now--five? six?  You make me want to start an Oppo collection too man!!!  Also, those King Cobras are _very very_ sexy.  I didn't know the King Cobra's color scheme was so..appealing.  I'm most of all happy that you realized the AV8801 wasn't a downgrade...that Denon Pre/Pro is a star of the pre-audyssey xt32 world, but the AV8801 is the _Bieber_ to the Denon's _Springstein._ (I'm a fan of neither, so I hope I did not just commit sacrelige by mentioning the two in the same sentence.



I'm not a Bieber fan, and I do have two Springsteen LPs but I wouldn't go to a concert. But then, I didn't hear any essential difference between an experimental piece the Brooklyn Philharmonic once performed and some of what Eddie Van Halen or Jimi Hendrix did with the guitar.


As for the KC, they do stand out, have three 21AWG solid conductors in them, and look like they mean business.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1170#post_23570528
> 
> 
> Yes, I think what we've been discussing is absolutely true.



spot on


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1170#post_23571066
> 
> 
> spot on



Thanks. But even a broken clock is right twice a day.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1200#post_23573507
> 
> 
> Thanks. But even a broken clock is right twice a day.



Sure is lol


----------



## prepress

Not if it has a broken AM/PM indicator, too.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1200#post_23574560
> 
> 
> Not if it has a broken AM/PM indicator, too.



I was talking analog and you went digital.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1200#post_23575336
> 
> 
> I was talking analog and you went digital.



You mean they don't have analog AM/PM dials anymore? My watches have them.


Actually, I wasn't thinking analog or digital. But you may have a point. As long as this isn't the clock on any of the A/V gear, Franin's okay. That would be a pain to have to fix.


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1170#post_23565353
> 
> 
> Nice upgrades Frank!  How many Oppo devices is that now--five? six?  You make me want to start an Oppo collection too man!!!  Also, those King Cobras are _very very_ sexy.  I didn't know the King Cobra's color scheme was so..appealing.  I'm most of all happy that you realized the AV8801 wasn't a downgrade...that Denon Pre/Pro is a star of the pre-audyssey xt32 world, but the AV8801 is the _Bieber_ to the Denon's _Springstein._ (I'm a fan of neither, so I hope I did not just commit sacrelige by mentioning the two in the same sentence.



Good Lord man, you just compared Bieber to Springsteen lol?










A more apt comparison would be that the Marantz is the Pacino to Denon's De Niro.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1200#post_23577483
> 
> 
> Good Lord man, you just compared Bieber to Springsteen lol?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A more apt comparison would be that the Marantz is the Pacino to Denon's De Niro.



My daughter loves Bieber and One Direction. Thats all im hearing at the moment. Its killing me!!


----------



## pcweber111

Hey that's OK I'm in radio Disney mode now that my son is old enough to actually like music.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1200#post_23582522
> 
> 
> Hey that's OK I'm in radio Disney mode now that my son is old enough to actually like music.



I've never heard of Radio Disney what type of music do they play ?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1200#post_23584496
> 
> 
> I've never heard of Radio Disney what type of music do they play ?



I'll give you one hint. It ain't AC/DC.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1200#post_23584498
> 
> 
> I'll give you one hint. It ain't AC/DC.



Oh ok I guess more like Bon Jovi, Kiss and the most hardcore of them all The Wiggles ?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1200#post_23584500
> 
> 
> Oh ok I guess more like Bon Jovi, Kiss and the most hardcore of them all The Wiggles ?



Fruit salad. Yummy-yummy.










Seen the Wiggles twice in concert. C'mon!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1200#post_23584508
> 
> 
> Fruit salad. Yummy-yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen the Wiggles twice in concert. C'mon!



Never seen them in concert, too hardcore for the kids


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1200#post_23584514
> 
> 
> Never seen them in concert, too hardcore for the kids



They're not for the faint of heart.


----------



## pcweber111

Frank if you've heard of Kidz Bop you'll know the kind of "music" they play on Radio Disney.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1200#post_23585308
> 
> 
> Frank if you've heard of Kidz Bop you'll know the kind of "music" they play on Radio Disney.



I've never heard of that, I don't think we ever get it here. The only Disney I know is Saturday Disney which plays shows like Wizards if Waverely place etc


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1200#post_23585273
> 
> 
> They're not for the faint of heart.



Have you seen them now the original cast apart from the blue wiggle are not there anymore. The have retired replaced by a younger generation of wiggles.


----------



## ejusted

Wiggles? Kidz Bop? Saturday Disney?














You guys are killing me!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejusted*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1200#post_23585664
> 
> 
> Wiggles? Kidz Bop? Saturday Disney?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are killing me!


All that's missing is a *KidSongz* cassette tape being digitized and played via usb flash drive through Frank's audiophile-grade system. *We want our kidsongz!*

 

What, praytell, is a Wiggle?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejusted*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1200#post_23585664
> 
> 
> Wiggles? Kidz Bop? Saturday Disney?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are killing me!



Part of being a father


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1200#post_23586383
> 
> 
> All that's missing is a _KidSongz_ cassette tape being digitized and played via usb flash drive through Frank's audiophile-grade system. _We want our kidsongz!_
> 
> 
> What, praytell, is a Wiggle?




Here you go the Wiggles :


----------



## pcweber111

Yeah I'm pretty sure I'd never let Jake watch that. Something about it....


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1200#post_23588639
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm pretty sure I'd never let Jake watch that. Something about it....



Definitely not big in our house.


----------



## wse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1170#post_23562279
> 
> 
> Who needs a fancy red sports car for their mid life crisis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on all the new gear, mate. Your rack is looking sexy. Don't get to say that to a guy very often.



I agree cars don't do it for me same with cables they really don't do it for me either. On the other hand brand new speakers oh yes, SONUS FABER ELIPSA SE hopefully my next birthday











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1170#post_23562279
> 
> 
> Yeah, we got shafted with the XT32 lite version. Chalk it up to a learning experience. Albeit, an expensive learning experience.



This hobby is very expensive especially when you are addicted, like we all are


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wse*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1200#post_23593136
> 
> 
> I agree cars don't do it for me same with cables they really don't do it for me either. On the other hand brand new speakers oh yes, SONUS FABER ELIPSA SE hopefully my next birthday



Cables don't do it for me either they made me an offer I couldn't refuse. Sonus Faber looks nice.



> Quote:
> This hobby is very expensive especially when you are addicted, like we all are


Your right it can be very expensive and addictive but Im learning to control the temptations.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1200#post_23593153
> 
> 
> Your right it can be very expensive and addictive but Im learning to control the temptations.



It can be expensive. I don't consider it a hobby but more of an interest, and yet I've spent a lot of money over the last 5 years and shudder to think what my bank account would look like now had I not. It started with the TV back in July 2008.


But part of that spending deluge was to put together a nice system that would serve for the long haul. I think I have that now, but as mentioned elsewhere I wonder if I should replace my speakers before I get to retirement, when I would likely not be able to afford it should they break; I've had them 20 years. You, Franin, have put together a really good system and don't need to buy anything more, only repair or replace as necessary. "Controlling the temptations" is a good start on reining things in.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1200#post_23593621
> 
> 
> 
> But part of that spending deluge was to put together a nice system that would serve for the long haul. I think I have that now, but as mentioned elsewhere I wonder if I should replace my speakers before I get to retirement, when I would likely not be able to afford it should they break; I've had them 20 years.



It does make sense Charles in purchasing new speakers especially as you say if the original ones you have do break after going in retirement. You have nice gear Charles you will definitely enjoy your retirement sitting back and listening to music.


> Quote:
> You, Franin, have put together a really good system and don't need to buy anything more, only repair or replace as necessary. "Controlling the temptations" is a good start on reining things in.



Your right Charles there is no need to buy anything more. Like you I was looking at other speakers but I realised I dont listen to 2 channel anymore. I prefer to sit back and watch a movie every night and my Focal Electras are more than enough for the task.


----------



## butsu

Hi,mate.Glad that you enjoy 8801.I never have a chance to audition this pre-processor.Should I upgrade my AVP(not modified yet) to 8801?Thank in advance.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *butsu*  /t/1162038/franin-ht/1200#post_23627261
> 
> 
> Hi,mate.Glad that you enjoy 8801.I never have a chance to audition this pre-processor.Should I upgrade my AVP(not modified yet) to 8801?Thank in advance.



Butsu how are you buddy ? Long time no hear? I will send you a P. M tonight. ?


----------



## Waboman

Hey mate,

How are things in the FraninMAX? Any new changes? Still rocking the 8801?


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> How are things in the FraninMAX? Any new changes? Still rocking the 8801?


Hey Bud nope just the Anthem AVM60


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> Hey Bud nope just the Anthem AVM60


A worthy processor for the FraninMAX!🤘


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> A worthy processor for the FraninMAX!




I still go back and research the Yamaha Cx-A5200 I’m intrigued by there 64 bit YPAO Eq. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Franin

Franin said:


> I still go back and research the Yamaha Cx-A5200 I’m intrigued by there 64 bit YPAO Eq.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I did my research I decided to pass on the Yamaha.


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> I did my research I decided to pass on the Yamaha.


Wow. That’s big news. I know how much you wanted it and that it was your front runner. What changed your mind? What did you settle on?


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> Wow. That’s big news. I know how much you wanted it and that it was your front runner. What changed your mind? What did you settle on?




Back to Marantz Av8805


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> Back to Marantz Av8805


Interesting choice.


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> Interesting choice.




Are you doing the upgrade when it comes available ?


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> Are you doing the upgrade when it comes available ?


I'd rather swap my unit with the new upgraded model instead of having to send it in. Not a fan of that. How about you?


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> I'd rather swap my unit with the new upgraded model instead of having to send it in. Not a fan of that. How about you?




Not a fan either but I have no choice. I have to send it in. Hopefully im able to get it done locally


----------



## Waboman

Word on the street is you updated your room by changing the paint color and updating the acoustics. Would love to see pics and hear all about it.


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> Word on the street is you updated your room by changing the paint color and updating the acoustics. Would love to see pics and hear all about it.


I was just waiting for the new updated site. Change in colour and new acoustics.


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> I was just waiting for the new updated site. Change in colour and new acoustics.


No worries, mate. I bet it looks fantastic. When is the new updated site scheduled to go live?


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> No worries, mate. I bet it looks fantastic. When is the new updated site scheduled to go live?


29th July I've read, unless it changed.


----------



## Waboman

Franin said:


> 29th July I've read, unless it changed.


Not a fan.


----------



## Franin

Waboman said:


> Not a fan.


im trying to get used to it on the mobile. It’s not too bad.


----------



## Franin

.............


----------



## Franin

A picture of my Sony 870es ( 995es ). I was going to put it in my equipment room but after going through 3x 760es ( 885es ) I decided to leave it in the Theatre Room. This projector was replaced with the JVC NX9. I blocked the port hole with the acoustic panel. But theatre room has changed now anyway.


----------



## BrolicBeast

WHERE.ARE.THE.CHANGESSSSSS???!!!!???!!!!!


----------



## Waboman

BrolicBeast said:


> WHERE.ARE.THE.CHANGESSSSSS???!!!!???!!!!!


Yeah, Franin. Stop holding back on us. Let’s see some pics!


----------



## Franin

They are on the first post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jdlynch

@Franin nice theater!

Still using Roomie for control? I’ve been researching what universal remote system to go with; the roomie, along with a URC MX990, and harmony elite are the three finalists I’m considering. I’m curious for your comments on the roomie. A lot of people say using an iPad for control is too distracting in a theater, and that a hard button remote is preferred.


----------



## Franin

jdlynch said:


> @Franin nice theater!
> 
> Still using Roomie for control? I’ve been researching what universal remote system to go with; the roomie, along with a URC MX990, and harmony elite are the three finalists I’m considering. I’m curious for your comments on the roomie. A lot of people say using an iPad for control is too distracting in a theater, and that a hard button remote is preferred.


Hi jdlynch
Thanks 😊 
Definitely still using it, dont think I will ever move too be honest. I guess its what you like regarding a remote with hard buttons vs using an iPad. Ive been using the iPad for quiet awhile and dont find it distracting at all. If you find the iPad too big use the iPhone or purchase an iPad mini. It actually dims the iPad and I have it on Dark Mode. With the iPad/iPhone you can use the volume up and down hard buttons to control the volume but too be honest I've never used them for me its easy to press vol up down or mute. The good thing I like about Roomie its easy to setup, there is no charge if you need to change or add a device ( Like remotes out there ) in your setup, your in control and you can customise it to your liking. The Roomie Remote automatically pickups my JVC NX9, Sony X700 and Apple TV they run via IP, no need to use Global Cache Devices. Same as the Marantz I run it with IP but I have IR as well just in case. Another good thing is he updates his software ( There is a subscription which I think is fair ). Im not familiar with Harmony Elite or even URC if there able to use IP to run there devices, if they can you have a tough decision ahead of you if they cannot well the future is IP. 
Good luck


----------



## jdlynch

Franin said:


> Hi jdlynch
> Thanks 😊
> Definitely still using it, dont think I will ever move too be honest. I guess its what you like regarding a remote with hard buttons vs using an iPad. Ive been using the iPad for quiet awhile and dont find it distracting at all. If you find the iPad too big use the iPhone or purchase an iPad mini. It actually dims the iPad and I have it on Dark Mode. With the iPad/iPhone you can use the volume up and down hard buttons to control the volume but too be honest I've never used them for me its easy to press vol up down or mute. The good thing I like about Roomie its easy to setup, there is no charge if you need to change or add a device ( Like remotes out there ) in your setup, your in control and you can customise it to your liking. The Roomie Remote automatically pickups my JVC NX9, Sony X700 and Apple TV they run via IP, no need to use Global Cache Devices. Same as the Marantz I run it with IP but I have IR as well just in case. Another good thing is he updates his software ( There is a subscription which I think is fair ). Im not familiar with Harmony Elite or even URC if there able to use IP to run there devices, if they can you have a tough decision ahead of you if they cannot well the future is IP.
> Good luck


Thanks for the response. I like the idea of using a tablet for control. I think I'll try out the roomie along with the Harmony hub/iPad.


----------



## grassy

Great work Frank. Love the pictures mate and thanks for your help on the forum over the years mate. Love your setup.


----------



## Franin

grassy said:


> Great work Frank. Love the pictures mate and thanks for your help on the forum over the years mate. Love your setup.


Thanks mate, anytime


----------

